# La mia storia



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

Vi leggo da un pò, indeciso se condividere con voi la mia storia che sarebbe, pressappoco, la seguente :
sposato e divorziato io e sposata e divorziata lei. Divorziamo entrambi per noi, lasciamo cioè i rispettivi coniugi per metterci insieme. Entrambi, senza figli. Di figlio ne abbiamo uno, io e lei, che a breve compirà 5 anni. Grande storia d'amore, visto che abbiamo lasciato i rispettivi per metterci insieme (succedeva 7 anni fa). Superiamo, cioè, quel confine che separa una storia adulterina (che tale spesso rimane) con una storia vera e propria, alla luce del sole.
Con le ovvie conseguenze relative ad una separazione.
Ad OTTOBRE dell'anno scorso scopro una chat su facebook con un tipo, che peraltro conosco da tempo poichè ex marito di una delle più care amiche della mia ex moglie. Nella chat lui le comunicava che lei le piaceva da sempre, e questo già lo sapevo. Come ? Ad un matrimonio, anni fa, io e lui seduti accanto, lui mi chiede "chi lavora con te ?", io gli rispondo "da poco è arrivata XY", e lui "ah, molto carina, la ricordo ai tempi dell'Università". Ricordo bene quell'episodio perchè all'epoca XY era già parecchio nei miei pensieri, ed io nei suoi.
E comunque, scopro la 'conversazione', glielo faccio notare e lei minimizza. Le faccio chiaramente capire che la cosa non mi piace e lei mi rassicura sul fatto che erano nient'altro che innocui 'complimenti'. 
Nel periodo seguente so che lo incontra spesso in ambiente lavorativo. Lei mi dice (a seguito di mie timide 'domande') che si tratta solo di 'chiacchiere e caffè', peraltro in presenza d'altre persone.
Ad APRILE mi giunge una lettera anonima, dove mi si dice che la mia compagna ha una storia con un altro.
Fa male, una lettera anonima di quel tipo.
Dopo due giorni glielo dico, e lei ovviamente cade dalle nuvole.
All'inizio non ci credo (non ci voglio credere ?) neanche io.
Poi, passano i giorni e - nonostante un concomitante impegno che parecchio m'aveva distratto - inizio a pensare che forse, chissà, potrebbe anche essere vero quello che qualche infame senza nome mi scriveva.
Dopo qualche giorno incontro una persona, una donna che aveva attraversato la mia vita per un periodo (si, l'ho tradita anche io*).
Che mi fa più o meno "stai attento chè quei due li vedo spesso insieme".
E, infatti, stavano insieme.
La conferma una sera a casa di amici, XY che smanetta sullo smartphone, io le chiedo di farmi vedere cosa e a chi scrive, lei si rifugia in bagno con la più banale delle scuse.
Giunti a casa mi approprio del telefono e riaccendo la 'connessione dati'. 
Compare un messaggio, compare un numero. Lo chiamo e dall'altro capo del telefono c'è lui.
Chiedo spiegazioni e chiedo di incontrarlo, mi dice che 'è tardi', che è 'in mutande', che non può scendere.
Lui, risposato con un figlio.
Risposatosi dopo il primo matrimonio (quello con una delle migliori amiche della mia ex moglie) con la fidanzata di sempre.
Ora è tutto chiaro, e siamo ai primi di maggio.
Botte, urla, insulti.
Negazione dell'evidenza, dei fatti. 
Va via per qualche giorno, vado via io per qualche giorno.
Terapia di coppia, terapia individuale.
"L'ho fatto perchè eri distante", "con lui parlavo tantissimo", "sesso poco o niente, è stata una cosa di testa", queste le giustificazioni più ricorrenti.
Un dolore che piano piano (ma piano piano) scema, tante domande e mai una risposta soddisfacente.
Solo minimizzazioni, solo 'scuse', solo 'ti amo ho fatto una cazzata' (che però cozza con quel trovare sempre un motivo che l'ha spinta a fare quello che ha fatto).
Stiamo ancora insieme e abbiamo deciso di comprare casa insieme.


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2014)

Mi aggancio alle ultime tre righe: se la cosa ancora non ti e' chiara e hai ancora domande alle quali, desumo, non ti viene data risposta, cosa ti ha fatto fare il passo di continuare? Hai ancora fiducia?


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

non ci ho capito una ceppa.

chi si è scopato chi e soprattutto quando.


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2014)

efffigurati!


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò, indeciso se condividere con voi la mia storia che sarebbe, pressappoco, la seguente :
> sposato e divorziato io e sposata e divorziata lei. Divorziamo entrambi per noi, lasciamo cioè i rispettivi coniugi per metterci insieme. Entrambi, senza figli. Di figlio ne abbiamo uno, io e lei, che a breve compirà 5 anni. Grande storia d'amore, visto che abbiamo lasciato i rispettivi per metterci insieme (succedeva 7 anni fa). Superiamo, cioè, quel confine che separa una storia adulterina (che tale spesso rimane) con una storia vera e propria, alla luce del sole.
> Con le ovvie conseguenze relative ad una separazione.
> Ad OTTOBRE dell'anno scorso scopro una chat su facebook con un tipo, che peraltro conosco da tempo poichè ex marito di una delle più care amiche della mia ex moglie. Nella chat lui le comunicava che lei le piaceva da sempre, e questo già lo sapevo. Come ? Ad un matrimonio, anni fa, io e lui seduti accanto, lui mi chiede "chi lavora con te ?", io gli rispondo "da poco è arrivata XY", e lui "ah, molto carina, la ricordo ai tempi dell'Università". Ricordo bene quell'episodio perchè all'epoca XY era già parecchio nei miei pensieri, ed io nei suoi.
> ...


Leggevo dei rispettivi divorzi e quindi della determinazione e la passione che vi ha spinti ad unirvi.

Poi lei comincia ad andare per i cazzi suoi. Mi ero fatto un'idea all'inizio, finchè dici che l'hai tradita anche tu, e senza aggiungere dettagli su questa cosa come fossero irrilevanti.

Avete fatto un casino, avete rovinato qualcosa di unico. Non c'è altro da aggiungere, salvo che, forse, proprio tu hai dato inizio a questo disastro.

Ha ragione lei, ha fatto una cazzata. Anche tu però. Eppure ne avevate di esperienza alle spalle.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (7 Ottobre 2014)

dov'è la coppia? vedo solo egoismi.


----------



## Dalida (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò, indeciso se condividere con voi la mia storia che sarebbe, pressappoco, la seguente :
> sposato e divorziato io e sposata e divorziata lei. Divorziamo entrambi per noi, lasciamo cioè i rispettivi coniugi per metterci insieme. Entrambi, senza figli. Di figlio ne abbiamo uno, io e lei, che a breve compirà 5 anni. Grande storia d'amore, visto che abbiamo lasciato i rispettivi per metterci insieme (succedeva 7 anni fa). Superiamo, cioè, quel confine che separa una storia adulterina (che tale spesso rimane) con una storia vera e propria, alla luce del sole.
> Con le ovvie conseguenze relative ad una separazione.
> Ad OTTOBRE dell'anno scorso scopro una chat su facebook con un tipo, che peraltro conosco da tempo poichè ex marito di una delle più care amiche della mia ex moglie. Nella chat lui le comunicava che lei le piaceva da sempre, e questo già lo sapevo. Come ? Ad un matrimonio, anni fa, io e lui seduti accanto, lui mi chiede "chi lavora con te ?", io gli rispondo "da poco è arrivata XY", e lui "ah, molto carina, la ricordo ai tempi dell'Università". Ricordo bene quell'episodio perchè all'epoca XY era già parecchio nei miei pensieri, ed io nei suoi.
> ...


ciao. se è già tutto deciso e siete prossimi all'acquisto della casa, come mai sei qui?


----------



## tullio (7 Ottobre 2014)

Provo a capire. Venite da due famiglie diverse che sono saltate perché vi siete innamorati. Immagino che ci sia stato un momento nel quale eravate una coppia clandestina e che,poi, con qualche trauma, abbiate lasciato emergere la vostra storia e la avete ufficializzata. Ed ora, dopo 7 anni di matrimonio, c'è un bimbo di 5 anni. Sin qui, ci può stare tutto. 
In questo periodo, però, tu hai una storia clandestina. Amere? Passione? Disinteresse tuo o della consorte? Boh. Non dici quanto sia durata, non dici se è finita e quando, non dici come sia finita e nemmeno se tua moglie lo abbia mai saputo (ed eventualmente come abbia reagito). Già questo ci può stare meno.
Poi è la volta di lei ad avere una storia. Qui uno degli aspetti è che conosci bene il tipo in questione. Dopo varie segnalazioni di persone che, chiaramente, debbono volervi un mucchio di bene, giungi alla prova provata: metti lei in un angolo. "botte, urla, insulti"... immagino che questi sostantivi stiano in luogo di verbi: qui non è chiaro chi sia il soggetto. Perché che tu possa metterti a insultare lei perché ha fatto quel che anche tu hai fatto mi riesce difficile da pensare. A parte che, spero, il termine "botte" sia usato in senso solo metaforico, ma ti lamenti di che? Di non avere il monopolio del tradimento? In realtà tutto questo spiare, inquisire, sequestrare cellulari è davvero triste di per sè e ancora più sgradevole visto il tuo pregresso.
Ma tant'è: mettiamo da parte anche questo. Naturalmente lei nega, minimizza, etc etc... ed ora state ancora insieme. Ma tu cosa provi per lei? Anche questo non è uscito affatto. E lei cosa prova per te? Se non tiri fuori questo dalla tua storia, la cosa di comprare casa mi pare voler costruire sulla sabbia.


----------



## Horny (7 Ottobre 2014)

Ma quali erano le premesse?
cioè se in soli 7 anni vi siete traditi entrambi.
magari per voi è un modo di relazionarvi accettabile,
che quando si è più lontani, ci si avvicini temporaneamente ad altri.
e allora, perché il dolore?
oppure il vostro rapporto e' una dipendenza affettiva?
e soprattutto, c'è amore?
Dalla storia che racconti emergono miriadi di personaggi
e pochissime emozioni. Sentimenti non ne leggo.
in fondo che importa di chi è l'ex lui è che l'avesse considerata al liceo.....


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Provo a capire. Venite da due famiglie diverse che sono saltate perché vi siete innamorati. Immagino che ci sia stato un momento nel quale eravate una coppia clandestina e che,poi, con qualche trauma, abbiate lasciato emergere la vostra storia e la avete ufficializzata. Ed ora, dopo 7 anni di matrimonio, c'è un bimbo di 5 anni. Sin qui, ci può stare tutto.
> In questo periodo, però, tu hai una storia clandestina. Amere? Passione? Disinteresse tuo o della consorte? Boh. Non dici quanto sia durata, non dici se è finita e quando, non dici come sia finita e nemmeno se tua moglie lo abbia mai saputo (ed eventualmente come abbia reagito). Già questo ci può stare meno.
> Poi è la volta di lei ad avere una storia. Qui uno degli aspetti è che conosci bene il tipo in questione. Dopo varie segnalazioni di persone che, chiaramente, debbono volervi un mucchio di bene, giungi alla prova provata: metti lei in un angolo. "botte, urla, insulti"... immagino che questi sostantivi stiano in luogo di verbi: qui non è chiaro chi sia il soggetto. Perché che tu possa metterti a insultare lei perché ha fatto quel che anche tu hai fatto mi riesce difficile da pensare. A parte che, spero, il termine "botte" sia usato in senso solo metaforico, ma ti lamenti di che? Di non avere il monopolio del tradimento? In realtà tutto questo spiare, inquisire, sequestrare cellulari è davvero triste di per sè e ancora più sgradevole visto il tuo pregresso.
> Ma tant'è: mettiamo da parte anche questo. Naturalmente lei nega, minimizza, etc etc... ed ora state ancora insieme. Ma tu cosa provi per lei? Anche questo non è uscito affatto. E lei cosa prova per te? Se non tiri fuori questo dalla tua storia, la cosa di comprare casa mi pare voler costruire sulla sabbia.


Capisci bene e quello che non capisci è evidentemente dovuto all'impossibilità mia di essere più chiaro.
Per cui :
no, lei non sa che l'ho tradita. Perché l'ho fatto ? Perché la persona con cui l'ho fatto è di una bellezza straordinaria, una alla quale è difficile resistere, quasi impossibile se l'attrazione è reciproca. Non ero innamorato di questa persona, non la cercavo neanche più di tanto. Era il classico 'sfizio' dove entrambi sapevano che quello era e quello bastava. Attrazione. Ottima intesa intellettuale. Eccezionale intesa sessuale. Tutto qui. Ma non vale, a mio parere, il principio "lo hai fatto anche tu quindi che vuoi ?". Perché il tradimento fa male quando viene scoperto, non è qualcosa di doloroso a prescindere. Se ti dò una botta in testa ti faccio male e sai che sono stato io, se ti tradisco ti faccio male solo se lo scopri. 
Questo solo per dire che o sai tradire (e usi tutte le cautele per non farti sgamare) oppure è meglio starsene a casa buoni buoni per evitare casini.
E comunque quello che più fa male non è il tradimento in sè, che pure brucia. Sono le giustificazioni, le minimizzazioni, il dare la colpa all'altro quello che più 'infastidisce'.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao! Hai parlato di te e di lei, e non mi sembrate tanto legati quanto dovrebbe esserlo una coppia che ha il vostro trascorso. 
E tutto può essere, per carità. Ma vostro figlio? Ci avete pensato?


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Provo a capire. Venite da due famiglie diverse che sono saltate perché vi siete innamorati. Immagino che ci sia stato un momento nel quale eravate una coppia clandestina e che,poi, con qualche trauma, abbiate lasciato emergere la vostra storia e la avete ufficializzata. Ed ora, dopo 7 anni di matrimonio, c'è un bimbo di 5 anni. Sin qui, ci può stare tutto.
> In questo periodo, però, tu hai una storia clandestina. Amere? Passione? Disinteresse tuo o della consorte? Boh. Non dici quanto sia durata, non dici se è finita e quando, non dici come sia finita e nemmeno se tua moglie lo abbia mai saputo (ed eventualmente come abbia reagito). Già questo ci può stare meno.
> Poi è la volta di lei ad avere una storia. Qui uno degli aspetti è che conosci bene il tipo in questione. Dopo varie segnalazioni di persone che, chiaramente, debbono volervi un mucchio di bene, giungi alla prova provata: metti lei in un angolo. "botte, urla, insulti"... immagino che questi sostantivi stiano in luogo di verbi: qui non è chiaro chi sia il soggetto. Perché che tu possa metterti a insultare lei perché ha fatto quel che anche tu hai fatto mi riesce difficile da pensare. A parte che, spero, il termine "botte" sia usato in senso solo metaforico, ma ti lamenti di che? Di non avere il monopolio del tradimento? In realtà tutto questo spiare, inquisire, sequestrare cellulari è davvero triste di per sè e ancora più sgradevole visto il tuo pregresso.
> Ma tant'è: mettiamo da parte anche questo. Naturalmente lei nega, minimizza, etc etc... ed ora state ancora insieme. Ma tu cosa provi per lei? Anche questo non è uscito affatto. E lei cosa prova per te? Se non tiri fuori questo dalla tua storia, la cosa di comprare casa mi pare voler costruire sulla sabbia.


Io ho capito che lui ha tradito dopo aver scoperto il tradimento subito.

in ogni caso sembra racconti un fatto che non lo riguarda.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho capito che lui ha tradito dopo aver scoperto il tradimento subito.
> 
> in ogni caso sembra racconti un fatto che non lo riguarda.


mi spiace ma o io mi sono espresso davvero male o sei tu a non aver capito.
Io l'ho tradita 3 anni fa lei dopo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò, indeciso se condividere con voi la mia storia che sarebbe, *pressappoco*, la seguente :
> sposato e divorziato io e sposata e divorziata lei. Divorziamo entrambi per noi, lasciamo cioè i rispettivi coniugi per metterci insieme. Entrambi, senza figli. Di figlio ne abbiamo uno, io e lei, che a breve compirà 5 anni. Grande storia d'amore, visto che abbiamo lasciato i rispettivi per metterci insieme (succedeva 7 anni fa). Superiamo, cioè, quel confine che separa una storia adulterina (che tale spesso rimane) con una storia vera e propria, alla luce del sole.
> Con le ovvie conseguenze relative ad una separazione.
> Ad OTTOBRE dell'anno scorso scopro una chat su facebook con un tipo, che peraltro conosco da tempo poichè ex marito di una delle più care amiche della mia ex moglie. Nella chat lui le comunicava che lei le piaceva da sempre, e questo già lo sapevo. Come ? Ad un matrimonio, anni fa, io e lui seduti accanto, lui mi chiede "chi lavora con te ?", io gli rispondo "da poco è arrivata XY", e lui "ah, molto carina, la ricordo ai tempi dell'Università". Ricordo bene quell'episodio perchè all'epoca XY era già parecchio nei miei pensieri, ed io nei suoi.
> ...


*
NERETTI:
*1) molto pressapoco
2)in terapia l'hai detto che hai tradito anche tu? no perchè ti lamenti che lei "non spiega perchè" e accampa scuse. Tu lo hai spiegato, a lei e alla presenza del professionista cui vi siete (convintamente?) affidati, perchè ti sgroppavi un'altra???
3) proprio adesso? spero tu sia ricco, altrimenti lascia stare, sarebbe l'ennesimo passo superficiale.

Hai un figlio piccolo, e pure lei: dovreste rispondere entrambi a parecchi "perchè"...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> *
> NERETTI:
> *1) molto pressapoco
> 2)in terapia l'hai detto che hai tradito anche tu? no perchè ti lamenti che lei "non spiega perchè" e accampa scuse. Tu lo hai spiegato, a lei e alla presenza del professionista cui vi siete (convintamente?) affidati, perchè ti sgroppavi un'altra???
> ...


1) Ripeto : 'quello che non vedi non fa male', tanto per citare un brano recentissimo di un gruppo a me caro ('happy idiot' dei Tv On The Radio). Se non sai di essere tradito non senti dolore. Lo senti se lo scopri, quindi l'equazione 'lo hai fatto anche tu' non mi persuade. 
2) L'ho detto al professionista cui mi sono affidato, certo. A quello dove vado solo, ovviamente. 
3) Qui ti dò ragione. Ma, per me, è davvero un modo di 'costruire' ed andare avanti. La casa che occupiamo è piccola, e quella che stiamo per acquistare è un affare (voglio dire : se va male ce la rivendiamo, non sono questi i drammi).


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mi aggancio alle ultime tre righe: se la cosa ancora non ti e' chiara e hai ancora domande alle quali, desumo, non ti viene data risposta, cosa ti ha fatto fare il passo di continuare? Hai ancora fiducia?


Ho fiducia, si.
Ho fiducia perchè la amo, e perchè il carico che ha dovuto sopportare dopo la scoperta del tradimento è stato tale che, se non convinta, avrebbe presto lasciato perdere.
Ho fiducia in lei perchè credo alle sue parole quando mi dice che mi ama e che ha commesso una 'cazzata enorme'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisci bene e quello che non capisci è evidentemente dovuto all'impossibilità mia di essere più chiaro.
> Per cui :
> no, lei non sa che l'ho tradita. Perché l'ho fatto ? *Perché la persona con cui l'ho fatto è di una bellezza straordinaria, una alla quale è difficile resistere, quasi impossibile se l'attrazione è reciproca.* Non ero innamorato di questa persona, non la cercavo neanche più di tanto.* Era il classico 'sfizio' dove entrambi sapevano che quello era e quello bastava*. Attrazione. Ottima intesa intellettuale. Eccezionale intesa sessuale. Tutto qui. Ma non vale, a mio parere, il principio "lo hai fatto anche tu quindi che vuoi ?". Perché il tradimento fa male quando viene scoperto, non è qualcosa di doloroso a prescindere. Se ti dò una botta in testa ti faccio male e sai che sono stato io, se ti tradisco ti faccio male solo se lo scopri.
> Questo solo per dire che o sai tradire (e usi tutte le cautele per non farti sgamare) oppure è meglio starsene a casa buoni buoni per evitare casini.
> E comunque quello che più fa male non è il tradimento in sè, che pure brucia. Sono le *giustificazioni*, le *minimizzazioni*, il dare la colpa all'altro quello che più 'infastidisce'.


Ciao e benvenuto. Primo grassetto: Un'altra forma di giustificazione pure questa, no?E non hai minimizzato pure tu? E se lo hai fatto con noi... Che volevi che ti dicesse? Preferivi che massimizzasse invece di minimizzare? Per fortuna che qua dicono tutti che per capire chi tradisce bisogna passarci.
Lo sai, no? Sai benissimo che l'ha fatto perchè lo voleva e non c'è una che una giustificazione che possa far sparire il male che senti. Poteva essere più abile... oppure poteva tradire uno che non avesse la coda pavonata di paglia, magari non riconosceva i segnali.


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisci bene e quello che non capisci è evidentemente dovuto all'impossibilità mia di essere più chiaro.
> Per cui :
> no, lei non sa che l'ho tradita. Perché l'ho fatto ? Perché la persona con cui l'ho fatto è di una bellezza straordinaria, una alla quale è difficile resistere, quasi impossibile se l'attrazione è reciproca. Non ero innamorato di questa persona, non la cercavo neanche più di tanto. Era il classico 'sfizio' dove entrambi sapevano che quello era e quello bastava. Attrazione. Ottima intesa intellettuale. Eccezionale intesa sessuale. Tutto qui. Ma non vale, a mio parere, il principio "lo hai fatto anche tu quindi che vuoi ?". Perché il tradimento fa male quando viene scoperto, non è qualcosa di doloroso a prescindere. Se ti dò una botta in testa ti faccio male e sai che sono stato io, se ti tradisco ti faccio male solo se lo scopri.
> Questo solo per dire che o sai tradire (e usi tutte le cautele per non farti sgamare) oppure è meglio starsene a casa buoni buoni per evitare casini.
> E comunque quello che più fa male non è il tradimento in sè, che pure brucia. Sono le giustificazioni, le minimizzazioni, il dare la colpa all'altro quello che più 'infastidisce'.


quindi:
1) tu sostanzialmente le rimproveri non di essersi fatta sgroppare uno che - oddio!!! - conoscevi pure....Ma di non averlo saputo fare, tatto che invece tu hai esibito. E vabbè: dalle un'occasione, vedrai che la prossima volta ti cornifica con più mestiere;
2) la terapia che state facendo è inutile, risparmia i soldi e - insieme a quelli per la casa - mettili dove lei non può trovarli, perchè mi sa che con questo atteggiamento sto matrimonio naufraga sul prestino andante;
3) per curiosità: se lei ti dicesse "ti ho tradito perchè lui ce l'ha grosso il doppio del tuo e la nostra intesa è eccezionale" (che sono le giustificazioni del tuo tradimento,no?) saresti più soddisfatto???


----------



## Dalida (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisci bene e quello che non capisci è evidentemente dovuto all'impossibilità mia di essere più chiaro.
> Per cui :
> no, lei non sa che l'ho tradita. Perché l'ho fatto ? Perché la persona con cui l'ho fatto è di una bellezza straordinaria, una alla quale è difficile resistere, quasi impossibile se l'attrazione è reciproca. Non ero innamorato di questa persona, non la cercavo neanche più di tanto. Era il classico 'sfizio' dove entrambi sapevano che quello era e quello bastava. Attrazione. Ottima intesa intellettuale. Eccezionale intesa sessuale. Tutto qui. Ma non vale, a mio parere, il principio "lo hai fatto anche tu quindi che vuoi ?". Perché il tradimento fa male quando viene scoperto, non è qualcosa di doloroso a prescindere. Se ti dò una botta in testa ti faccio male e sai che sono stato io, se ti tradisco ti faccio male solo se lo scopri.
> Questo solo per dire che o sai tradire (e usi tutte le cautele per non farti sgamare) oppure è meglio starsene a casa buoni buoni per evitare casini.
> E comunque quello che più fa male non è il tradimento in sè, che pure brucia. Sono le giustificazioni, le minimizzazioni, il dare la colpa all'altro quello che più 'infastidisce'.


quello che dici non ha senso, soprattutto in termini emotivi. la tua ex amante, o meglio la persona che ha attraversato la tua vita, ti ha detto lei della relazione di tua moglie. tu pensi che questa dinamica, da te creata, non si sia riflessa in nessun modo nel rapporto con tua moglie? fai autocritica per averla tradita anziché vantarti di quanto lo hai fatto bene.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Stiamo ancora insieme e abbiamo deciso di comprare casa insieme.


Avete fatto benissimo. Lei si è solo infatuata di questo corteggiatore che gliela batteva incessantemente e si è lasciata andare. Che male c'è, in fondo?

D'altronde se aveva cornificato l'ex marito con te, significa che è portata per queste scappatelle... chi la fa l'aspetti: sii sportivo, coerente, lucidati le corna e prendi atto che passerai la vita con una a cui piace vivere avventure; c'è di peggio.

Pace e bene.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Avete fatto benissimo. Lei si è solo infatuata di questo corteggiatore che gliela batteva incessantemente e si è lasciata andare. Che male c'è, in fondo?
> 
> D'altronde se aveva cornificato l'ex marito con te, significa che è portata per queste scappatelle... chi la fa l'aspetti: sii sportivo, coerente, lucidati le corna e prendi atto che passerai la vita con una a cui piace vivere avventure; c'è di peggio.
> 
> Pace e bene.


diresti cosi a tuo figlio se tornasse a casa disperato con una situazione uguale?
lucidati le corna?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> quello che dici non ha senso, soprattutto in termini emotivi. la tua ex amante, o meglio la persona che ha attraversato la tua vita, ti ha detto lei della relazione di tua moglie. tu pensi che questa dinamica, da te creata, non si sia riflessa in nessun modo nel rapporto con tua moglie? fai autocritica per averla tradita anziché vantarti di quanto lo hai fatto bene.


Carissima,
nessuno si vanta d'aver tradito qualcuno. Chi tradisce è un pezzo di m***a, punto. Lo sono stato io, lo è stata lei.
Con la differenza, a mio avviso ABISSALE, che non DEVI farti scoprire. Perchè farsi scoprire 'fa male'. Perchè crea casini in casa. Perchè quando ad ottobre ho scoperto un messaggio innocente, e invece di iniziare a fare Sherlock Holmes ho dato fiducia, lei avrebbe dovuto troncare (invece non aveva ancora iniziato). Credo che nella vita sbandate come questa ci possano stare, ma se si è stati 'avvertiti' per tempo credo sia opportuno (oltre che saggio) fermarsi prima. Fottersene e rilanciare (cioè : andare oltre i 'complimenti' e farsi una storia) quando si è già stati scoperti è da criminali.
Io non mi 'vanto' di quanto lo ho fatto bene, ribadisco solamente una banalità, e cioè che se non lo scopri non ti fa male. La mia storia parallela l'ho iniziata e l'ho chiusa perchè ero innamorato della mia compagna, e superato l'iniziale gusto per la conquista non mi era rimasto poi granchè.
All'"altra" qualcosa era rimasto, tant'è che non ha perso occasione per comunicarmi che li vedeva spesso insieme (insieme in un luogo dove ci sono altre persone, non insieme da soli). Non che m'avesse fatto chissà quale rivelazione, la lettera anonima (e tutta una serie di piccoli 'segnali' ) m'erano già giunti.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

cosa ti dovrebbe mai dire esattamente, che tu già non sai?
Hai tradito per amore e hai tradito per attrazione ... tu, già sai. 

Ora, state ad un punto, che volete proseguire. Bene. 
Cosa ti preme o ti dà fastidio concretamente?

È paura? Che possa accadere la stessa cosa anche con te?
Ma se così fosse, perché progettare di comprare una casa con te ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> quindi:
> 1) tu sostanzialmente le rimproveri non di essersi fatta sgroppare uno che - oddio!!! - conoscevi pure....Ma di non averlo saputo fare, tatto che invece tu hai esibito. E vabbè: dalle un'occasione, vedrai che la prossima volta ti cornifica con più mestiere;
> 2) la terapia che state facendo è inutile, risparmia i soldi e - insieme a quelli per la casa - mettili dove lei non può trovarli, perchè mi sa che con questo atteggiamento sto matrimonio naufraga sul prestino andante;
> 3) per curiosità: se lei ti dicesse "ti ho tradito perchè lui ce l'ha grosso il doppio del tuo e la nostra intesa è eccezionale" (che sono le giustificazioni del tuo tradimento,no?) saresti più soddisfatto???


1) la 'forma' in questi casi E' 'sostanza'. Se non ti scopro non soffro. E' banale ma è così.
3) non sono le giustificazioni del mio tradimento. L'ho tradita con una che mi piaceva da una vita, alla quale ho scoperto di piacere. Coinvolgimento emotivo poco o punto, era ed è una gran figa (motivazione apparentemente banale ma se tradisci e non sei innamorato almeno fa sì che ne valga la pena), ho chiuso perchè ero e sono innamorato della mia compagna. Se davvero la loro intesa fosse stata 'eccezionale' m'avrebbe lasciato. Sicuro.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> diresti cosi a tuo figlio se tornasse a casa disperato con una situazione uguale?
> lucidati le corna?


Se mio figlio vivesse un rapporto pregno di corna reciproche incrociate, sarei certamente più diplomatico nella forma, ma la sostanza sarebbe quella di cui sopra: Caro figlio il vostro rapporto è nato da un tradimento, sapevi chi era, tienitela com'è oppure se non ce la fai, mollala. Però se la cornifichi anche tu, sarebbe corretto essere coerenti con le proprie azioni.

Però sta storia dei figli, delle sorelle, dei genitori e dei nonni è molto ad effetto, molto plateale, molto demagogica, ma c'entra come i cavoli a merenda, sai? Perchè un genitore, un figlio, un nonno, ecc. hanno dei ruoli particolari e ci sono ancora dei tabù ancestrali che grazie al cielo non cadono. 

Ti faccio un esempio: se leggo su Cronaca Vera che Marisa Laurito ha la bernarda tatuata ho una reazione; se invece mia nonna, mia sorella o mia figlia mi dicessero la stessa cosa durante il pranzo di Natale ne avrei un altra. Anzi da loro non lo vorrei sapere proprio. Sarò piccolo borghese o ipocrita ma è così.


----------



## Horny (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisci bene e quello che non capisci è evidentemente dovuto all'impossibilità mia di essere più chiaro.
> Per cui :
> no, lei non sa che l'ho tradita. Perché l'ho fatto ? Perché la persona con cui l'ho fatto è di una bellezza straordinaria, una alla quale è difficile resistere, quasi impossibile se l'attrazione è reciproca. Non ero innamorato di questa persona, non la cercavo neanche più di tanto. Era il classico 'sfizio' dove entrambi sapevano che quello era e quello bastava. Attrazione. Ottima intesa intellettuale. Eccezionale intesa sessuale. Tutto qui. Ma non vale, a mio parere, il principio "lo hai fatto anche tu quindi che vuoi ?". Perché il tradimento fa male quando viene scoperto, non è qualcosa di doloroso a prescindere. Se ti dò una botta in testa ti faccio male e sai che sono stato io, se ti tradisco ti faccio male solo se lo scopri.
> Questo solo per dire che o sai tradire (e usi tutte le cautele per non farti sgamare) oppure è meglio starsene a casa buoni buoni per evitare casini.
> E comunque quello che più fa male non è il tradimento in sè, che pure brucia. Sono le giustificazioni, le minimizzazioni, il dare la colpa all'altro quello che più 'infastidisce'.


invece a me infastidisce il tuo essere bugiardo e senza palle.
l'unica cosa  che avresti dovuto fare era confessare il tuo tradimento.
facile così ....
Che poi tu l'abbia fatto per la bellezza mi fa ridere.
per il resto quoto presidentbj


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se mio figlio vivesse un rapporto pregno di corna reciproche incrociate, sarei certamente più diplomatico nella forma, ma la sostanza sarebbe quella di cui sopra: Caro figlio il vostro rapporto è nato da un tradimento, sapevi chi era, tienitela com'è oppure se non ce la fai, mollala. Però se la cornifichi anche tu, sarebbe corretto essere coerenti con le proprie azioni.
> 
> Però sta storia dei figli, delle sorelle, dei genitori e dei nonni è molto ad effetto, molto plateale, molto demagogica, ma c'entra come i cavoli a merenda, sai? Perchè un genitore, un figlio, un nonno, ecc. hanno dei ruoli particolari e ci sono ancora dei tabù ancestrali che grazie al cielo non cadono.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: se leggo su Cronaca Vera che Marisa Laurito ha la bernarda tatuata ho una reazione; se invece mia nonna, mia sorella o mia figlia mi dicessero la stessa cosa durante il pranzo di Natale ne avrei un altra. Anzi da loro non lo vorrei sapere proprio. Sarò piccolo borghese o ipocrita ma è così.


si a questo non avevo pensato, e' vero le reazioni sarebbero diverse, ma ....ma c'e' un ma che non riesco ad esprimere..non mi vengono le parole...scusa, riprovo dopo....pero' mi hai dato uno spunto di riflessione...grazie


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> invece a me infastidisce il tuo essere bugiardo e senza palle.
> l'unica cosa  che avresti dovuto fare era confessare il tuo tradimento.
> facile così ....
> Che poi tu l'abbia fatto per la bellezza mi fa ridere.


Ti fa ridere ?
C'è chi lo fa per un motivo, chi per un altro. 
Il mio motivo è 'superficiale' ? Benissimo.
Vedi, il punto a mio modesto aviso è solo uno : avere l'onestà, una volta scoperti, di prendersi la responsabilità ESCLUSIVA di quello che si è fatto. Se fossi stato scoperto avrei tranquillamente ammesso d'aver fatto una cazzata e zitto. Muto. Non devono e non possono esistere giustificazioni che suonano nè più nè meno come 'esimenti'. 
Poi, trovami uno che ammette il suo tradimento senza che gli venga neanche chiesto...io non ne conosco.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Avete fatto benissimo. Lei si è solo infatuata di questo corteggiatore che gliela batteva incessantemente e si è lasciata andare. Che male c'è, in fondo?
> 
> D'altronde se aveva cornificato l'ex marito con te, significa che è portata per queste scappatelle... chi la fa l'aspetti: sii sportivo, coerente, lucidati le corna e prendi atto che passerai la vita con una a cui piace vivere avventure; c'è di peggio.
> 
> Pace e bene.


Analisi ineccepibile, non fosse per la gestione 'post' tradimento, a dir poco fallimentare, e cioè, tanto per farla breve, l'ESATTO CONTRARIO di quello che segue :
"  _[FONT=&quot]E allora forse, meglio del perdono, che probabilmente è pratica insincera, a me sembra più costruttivo percorrere il sentiero del reciproco riconoscimento, dove chi ha tradito deve reggere la tensione senza cercare di rappezzare la situazione e, con brutalità cosciente, deve al limite rifiutare di rendere conto di sé. Il rifiuto di spiegare significa da un lato non misconoscere il tradimento ma lasciarlo intatto nella sua cruda realtà, e dall'altro che la spiegazione deve venire sempre dalla parte offesa. *Del resto chi, dopo essere stato tradito, sarebbe in grado di ascoltare le spiegazioni dell'altro?* Lo stimolo creativo presente nel tradimento dà i suoi frutti solo se è l'individuo tradito a fare un passo avanti, dandosi da sé una spiegazione dell'accaduto. Ma per questo è necessario che il traditore non giustifichi il suo tradimento, non tenti di attenuarlo con spiegazioni razionali, perchè questa elusione di ciò che è realmente accaduto è, di tutte le offese, la più bruciante per il tradito, e allora il tradimento continua, anzi si accentua.”[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]da_ Le cose dell'amore_ di *Umberto Galimberti*, Feltrinelli"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## tullio (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> no, lei non sa che l'ho tradita. Perché l'ho fatto ? Perché la persona con cui l'ho fatto è di una bellezza straordinaria,
> (...)
> Ma non vale, a mio parere, il principio "lo hai fatto anche tu quindi che vuoi ?". Perché il tradimento fa male quando viene scoperto, non è qualcosa di doloroso a prescindere. Se ti dò una botta in testa ti faccio male e sai che sono stato io, se ti tradisco ti faccio male solo se lo scopri.
> Questo solo per dire che o sai tradire (e usi tutte le cautele per non farti sgamare) oppure è meglio starsene a casa buoni buoni per evitare casini.
> E comunque quello che più fa male non è il tradimento in sè, che pure brucia. Sono le giustificazioni, le minimizzazioni, il dare la colpa all'altro quello che più 'infastidisce'.


il tradimento fa male solo se lo scopri. Daccordo. Poiché lei non ti ha scoperto, allora non conta. Invece, poiché tu hai scoperto lei, nei modi che dichiari, allora botte e urla. Soprattutto, dici, perché lei si giustifica minimizzando.
Come ironizza qualcuno qui sarebbe davvero strano se si giustificasse "massimizzando". Che vuoi che dica uno/a scoperto/a? Che non era niente, che era poca cosa, che non è colpa sua ma dell'altro, del mondo, dell'ambiente, della natura... Sono scuse, certo...ma possono essere solo scuse se scuse cerchi. Se cerchi la verità, allora, nei tuoi termini, l'unica verità è che lei non è stata abbastanza accorta, al contrario di te. Perché, in fondo, la verità più semplice eprobabile è che anche lei ha trovato l'equivalente della tua bellezza straordinaria. 
Ma queste, ormai, sono cose vecchie, visto che state per metter su casa nuova. 
Rimangono invece le questioni di fondo. La ami ancora? Davvero tanto al punto di non pensare più a bellezze straordinarie? E lei? Perché se entrambi vi aspettate solo la fedeltà dell'altro... Se tu sei il primo ad avere retropensieri, e ti riservi il diritto di avere storie perché tanto tu sei furbo, e dunque non hai necessità di discutere la cosa con lei, mentre lei è bene che dica tutto e rinunci ad altri perché tanto è poco furba, mi pare che la strada non può che essere in salita. 
La cosa giusta da fare sarebbe stata, invece di urla e insulti, dirle quel che avevi combinato tu, e provare a ricostruire su basi paritarie. Ormai è tardi per rivelare la cosa, certo (e spera che non ci siano amorevoli vicini pronti a ritrovare lettere anonime su te) ma tu devi decidere da che parte stare. E quanto/se la ami.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisci bene e quello che non capisci è evidentemente dovuto all'impossibilità mia di essere più chiaro.
> Per cui :
> no, lei non sa che l'ho tradita. Perché l'ho fatto ? Perché la persona con cui l'ho fatto è di una bellezza straordinaria, una alla quale è difficile resistere, quasi impossibile se l'attrazione è reciproca. Non ero innamorato di questa persona, non la cercavo neanche più di tanto. Era il classico 'sfizio' dove entrambi sapevano che quello era e quello bastava. Attrazione. Ottima intesa intellettuale. Eccezionale intesa sessuale. Tutto qui. *Ma non vale, a mio parere, il principio "lo hai fatto anche tu quindi che vuoi ?". Perché il tradimento fa male quando viene scoperto, non è qualcosa di doloroso a prescindere. Se ti dò una botta in testa ti faccio male e sai che sono stato io, se ti tradisco ti faccio male solo se lo scopri.
> Questo solo per dire che o sai tradire (e usi tutte le cautele per non fart*i sgamare) oppure è meglio starsene a casa buoni buoni per evitare casini.
> E comunque quello che più fa male non è il tradimento in sè, che pure brucia. Sono le giustificazioni, le minimizzazioni, il dare la colpa all'altro quello che più 'infastidisce'.


Letto questo non mi resta che dirti di insegnare alla tua nuova compagna come tradire con classe senza farsi scoprire


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Rimangono invece le questioni di fondo. La ami ancora? Davvero tanto al punto di non pensare più a bellezze straordinarie? E lei? Perché se entrambi vi aspettate solo la fedeltà dell'altro... Se tu sei il primo ad avere retropensieri, e ti riservi il diritto di avere storie perché tanto tu sei furbo, e dunque non hai necessità di discutere la cosa con lei, mentre lei è bene che dica tutto e rinunci ad altri perché tanto è poco furba, mi pare che la strada non può che essere in salita.
> La cosa giusta da fare sarebbe stata, invece di urla e insulti, dirle quel che avevi combinato tu, e provare a ricostruire su basi paritarie. Ormai è tardi per rivelare la cosa, certo (e spera che non ci siano amorevoli vicini pronti a ritrovare lettere anonime su te) ma tu devi decidere da che parte stare. E quanto/se la ami.


La amo, si. 
Altrimenti non sarei stato così male e, visto che le cose non andavano granchè bene da un pò, avrei potuto tranquillamente prendere la palla al balzo e sparire.
Non l'ho fatto perchè :
a) la amo ;
b) abbiamo un figlio ;
c) perchè, escludendo una confessione 'spontanea' (che è e resta una gran cazzata), mi basta sapere in cuor mio che l'ho fatto anche io. Con la differenza, però, di essere riuscito (bravura ? Culo ? Boh) a non farmene accorgere. 
E - e qui mi rivolgo a quelli dall'ironia facile - non lo dico perchè voglio una medaglia del genere 'quanto sò figo'.
No.
E' perchè la cosa peggiore che tu possa fare non è tradire in sè, ma farti scoprire.
Perchè significa far male a qualcuno a cui dici di voler bene.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Jim!

Io trovo la tua storia deliziosa!
Cioè, oggigiorno c'è sempre meno gente diversa da te, e spesso si fa finta di nulla, si guarda dall'altra parte, magari pensando che il problema si risolverà da solo o dando la colpa agli immigrati clandestini, ma, checché ne pensino i pigri e gli arruffapopoli, dobbiamo prendere atto che la famiglia tradizionale non esiste più, così come non ci sono più le mezze stagioni, le lavatrici che durano e le prostitute che ti fanno i preliminari cabriolet senza pagare un extra...
Lo so che molti diranno che loro sono stati tutta la vita con la prima fidanzatina con cui hanno perso la verginità e poi se la sono sposata e poi hanno festeggiato le nozze d'oro davanti ad una gigantesca torta e a tutti i mille nipoti e pronipoti che piangevano, si scaccolavano e si tiravano i capelli a vicenda mentre uno dei tanti generi dei figli (quello con la macchina fotografica reflex) cercava inutilmente di fare una foto per ricordare l'evento, ma questo non va più bene ed è diventato anche un po' di cattivo gusto.
"Come di cattivo gusto?!" dirà qualcuno...
E invece sì, proprio di cattivo gusto, perchè non solo fuori moda, un po' come le ghette sulle scarpe di vernice o la bombetta alla Stanlio e Ollio, perchè le cose che posso turbare i bambini e le persone sensibili in generale, sono sempre di cattivo gusto.
Una volta c'era una vergine che, dopo essere stata trafitta dalla spada di un rude soldato, ebbe l'accortezza di coprirsi le natiche, che durante il suo cader per terra si erano scoperte, per non mostrare ciò che ai giovani non doveva essere mostrato, appena prima di spirare.
Allo stesso modo è divenuto un terribile malcostume, da birbi malnati direi, il passeggiare sulla pubblica piazza con con qualcuna che sia meno della propria terza moglie (ci si sposi quindi in segreto e per il più breve tempo possibile le prime volte: mi raccomando!) o tenendo per mano figli che non siano almeno di uno degli ex mariti e di una delle ex mogli della propria attuale compagna (ai figli propri, ovviamente, ci penserà qualche nuovo parente acquisito).
Il tradimento è un termine quindi assolutamente inapplicabile a questo nuovo contesto, anzi, è esso stesso un concetto desueto e barbaro al pari del cannibalismo o della servitù della gleba.
Dovremo cambiare il nome del forum.
In nome del progresso!

Ciao!


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Letto questo non mi resta che dirti di insegnare alla tua nuova compagna come tradire con classe senza farsi scoprire


Qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarti che spesso la 'forma' è 'sostanza'. 
Che il tradimento - semplicemente - non è, non esiste se non viene scoperto. 
Che chi è qui su questo forum come 'vittima' lo è perchè lo ha scoperto, e che ce ne sono molti di più, là fuori, che sono stati traditi e non lo sanno. E magari vivono anche bene.
Che il mio non è un discorso da 'morale borghese', ma che è proprio il tradimento, per quello che è, ad esistere solo quando viene alla luce.
La mia storia 'parallela', come già detto, l'ho chiusa perchè non volevo compromettere la mia unione, perchè amavo la mia compagna ed ero consapevole che quella simpatica, superficiale stronzata poteva mandare a pu****e la mia unione. Ma questo, così come non fa di me un 'esempio', non dovrebbe autorizzare nessuno a non comprendere l'ENORME differenza che c'è tra l'avere avuto le necessarie cautele e l'essersi mossa come un elefante in un negozio di porcellana.


----------



## animalibera (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Letto questo non mi resta che dirti di insegnare alla tua nuova compagna come tradire con classe senza farsi scoprire


Già perché sembra che il tuo tradimento non sia sullo stesso piano. 

Siete sicuri di aver ritrovato fiducia reciproca a tal punto di comprare casa insieme?


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Jim!
> 
> Io trovo la tua storia deliziosa!
> Cioè, oggigiorno c'è sempre meno gente diversa da te, e spesso si fa finta di nulla, si guarda dall'altra parte, magari pensando che il problema si risolverà da solo o dando la colpa agli immigrati clandestini, ma, checché ne pensino i pigri e gli arruffapopoli, dobbiamo prendere atto che la famiglia tradizionale non esiste più, così come non ci sono più le mezze stagioni, le lavatrici che durano e le prostitute che ti fanno i preliminari cabriolet senza pagare un extra...
> ...



sei geniale, lo ammetto.
la tua profonda capacità, è rendere  "visivo", un fatto, una storia.
Ti leggo e scorro un film, ricordi, foto e sensazioni.


Il tradimento, fatto in se, è desueto, come scrivi. 
bisognerebbe definirne bene il "modus operandi"
che pare, premi molto di più...
Lo vogliamo aiutare questo
 ahimè...
 "cornuto consapevole"?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarti che spesso la 'forma' è 'sostanza'.
> Che il tradimento - semplicemente - non è, non esiste se non viene scoperto.
> Che chi è qui su questo forum come 'vittima' lo è perchè lo ha scoperto, e che ce ne sono molti di più, là fuori, che sono stati traditi e non lo sanno. E magari vivono anche bene.
> Che il mio non è un discorso da 'morale borghese', ma che è proprio il tradimento, per quello che è, ad esistere solo quando viene alla luce.
> La mia storia 'parallela', come già detto, l'ho chiusa perchè non volevo compromettere la mia unione, perchè amavo la mia compagna ed ero consapevole che quella simpatica, superficiale stronzata poteva mandare a pu****e la mia unione. Ma questo, così come non fa di me un 'esempio', non dovrebbe autorizzare nessuno a non comprendere l'ENORME differenza che c'è tra l'avere avuto le necessarie cautele e l'essersi mossa come un elefante in un negozio di porcellana.


Ah Maremma zucchina  Anvedi che filosofo... e di grazia tu la percepisci la differenza se valuti te stesso ? Io dico di no :carneval: allora venendo  al problema attuale qual'e ?


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarti che spesso la 'forma' è 'sostanza'.
> Che il tradimento - semplicemente - non è, non esiste se non viene scoperto.
> Che chi è qui su questo forum come 'vittima' lo è perchè lo ha scoperto, e che ce ne sono molti di più, là fuori, che sono stati traditi e non lo sanno. E magari vivono anche bene.
> Che il mio non è un discorso da 'morale borghese', ma che è proprio il tradimento, per quello che è, ad esistere solo quando viene alla luce.
> La mia storia 'parallela', come già detto, l'ho chiusa perchè non volevo compromettere la mia unione, perchè amavo la mia compagna ed ero consapevole che quella simpatica, superficiale stronzata poteva mandare a pu****e la mia unione. Ma questo, così come non fa di me un 'esempio', non dovrebbe autorizzare nessuno a non comprendere l'ENORME differenza che c'è tra l'avere avuto le necessarie cautele e l'essersi mossa come un elefante in un negozio di porcellana.


ma infatti non è un discorso da morale borghese, è un discorso da stronzi. questa ENORME differenza è solo di forma, che spesso non è affatto la sostanza. in sostanza l'hai tradita come tu hai tradito lei, ma tu non ti sei fatto scoprire e ciò ti autorizza adesso a fare anche la morale a lei e a sentirti infastidito dalle sue scuse.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma infatti non è un discorso da morale borghese, è un discorso da stronzi. questa ENORME differenza è solo di forma, che spesso non è affatto la sostanza. in sostanza l'hai tradita come tu hai tradito lei, ma tu non ti sei fatto scoprire e ciò *ti autorizza adesso a fare anche la morale a lei *e a sentirti infastidito dalle sue scuse.


su quella andrei cauto. Il tradimento del nostro amico non è stato scoperto...ma poichè mi pare di aver capito che la sua concubina non è defunta - anzi gode di gnocchissima salute - cosa esclude che la cosa venga prima o poi fuori? magari dopo l'acquisto immobiliare? Sai che cinematografo.....


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La amo, si.
> Altrimenti non sarei stato così male e, visto che le cose non andavano granchè bene da un pò, avrei potuto tranquillamente prendere la palla al balzo e sparire.
> Non l'ho fatto perchè :
> a) la amo ;
> ...


Questa, scusami, ma e' una strunzata. L'errore a monte e' il tradimento, e' mancanza di rispetto, di amore, di tutto. 
Come balle sono le storie sulla bellezza, la voglia di conquista.
Se ami una persona, non c'e' figa imperiale (o figone spaziale) che tenga; se si tradisce, per me, evidentemente tutto questo amore per la moglie/marito non c'e'.
Che si venga scoperti o meno, e' irrilevante, il "male" e' all'origine, nell'atto del tradimento.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Questa, scusami, ma e' una strunzata. L'errore a monte e' il tradimento, e' mancanza di rispetto, di amore, di tutto.
> Come balle sono le storie sulla bellezza, la voglia di conquista.
> Se ami una persona, non c'e' figa imperiale (o figone spaziale) che tenga; se si tradisce, per me, evidentemente tutto questo amore per la moglie/marito non c'e'.
> Che si venga scoperti o meno, e' irrilevante, *il "male" e' all'origine, nell'atto del tradimento*.


questa è - con ossequioso rispetto - una fesseria moralisteggiante. Non esiste il "male in sè", neanche l'omicidio lo è...(magari era legittima difesa, ad esempio).
Il tradimento è nefasto in quanto - se una persona non è veramente superficiale (ma allora il problema è nella "materia prima") - è "un buco nella diga". Tradisci una volta, e crei un buchino...col tempo, anche la struttura più solida verrà giu (in primis perchè - come la droga - il secondo tradimento è più facile del primo, il terzo una bazzecola, ecc.). Magari tu "la/lo" ami, e vuoi toglierti uno sfizio (come un'abbuffata, o una sbronza). Ma difficilmente non avrà conseguenze.
E poi, in effetti, io NON CREDO ai tradimenti impossibili da scoprire. Può succedere per quelli ultraoccasionali. Ma le "relazioni" prima o poi vengono fuori. O comunque il rischio - se ami la tua lei - è troppo alto.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> su quella andrei cauto. Il tradimento del nostro amico non è stato scoperto...ma poichè mi pare di aver capito che la sua concubina non è defunta - anzi gode di gnocchissima salute - cosa esclude che la cosa venga prima o poi fuori? magari dopo l'acquisto immobiliare? Sai che cinematografo.....


Con la 'concubina' è finita tre anni fa, gode di gnocchissima salute, adesso è 'impegnata' e lungi da me ogni tentazione.
Certo, tutto può succedere, anche dopo l'acquisto immobiliare, ma considerato che di tempo ne è passato la vedo difficile..


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> questa è - con ossequioso rispetto - una fesseria moralisteggiante. Non esiste il "male in sè", neanche l'omicidio lo è...(magari era legittima difesa, ad esempio).
> Il tradimento è nefasto in quanto - se una persona non è veramente superficiale (ma allora il problema è nella "materia prima") - è "un buco nella diga". Tradisci una volta, e crei un buchino...col tempo, anche la struttura più solida verrà giu (in primis perchè - come la droga - il secondo tradimento è più facile del primo, il terzo una bazzecola, ecc.). *Magari tu "la/lo" ami, e vuoi toglierti uno sfizio (come un'abbuffata, o una sbronza).* Ma difficilmente non avrà conseguenze.
> E poi, in effetti, io NON CREDO ai tradimenti impossibili da scoprire. Può succedere per quelli ultraoccasionali. Ma le "relazioni" prima o poi vengono fuori. O comunque il rischio - se ami la tua lei - è troppo alto.


Prima di tutto, grazie per il tono della risposta, seppur in disaccordo 
Secondo, non credo di essere moralisteggiante, evidentemente abbiamo una visione differente della cosa; quello che ho evidenziato, per me non esiste. Se ami lei/lui (amare=rispettare, per me) lo sfizio nemmeno lo prendi in considerazione. Non dico che debba mancare l'istinto, io ho un paio di colleghe in ufficio su cui la fantasia viaggia, ma la ragione ed il rispetto per la persona che ti ha accordato la sua fiducia, devono prevalere in modo che, appunto, restino solo fantasie


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Questa, scusami, ma e' una strunzata. L'errore a monte e' il tradimento, e' mancanza di rispetto, di amore, di tutto.
> Come balle sono le storie sulla bellezza, la voglia di conquista.
> Se ami una persona, non c'e' figa imperiale (o figone spaziale) che tenga; se si tradisce, per me, evidentemente tutto questo amore per la moglie/marito non c'e'.
> Che si venga scoperti o meno, e' irrilevante, il "male" e' all'origine, nell'atto del tradimento.


Il 'male' è all'origine, all'atto del tradimento. Bene.
Il male che fa male è quando lo scopri però.
Se dovesse capitarti una sera di avere una 'sbandata' cosa faresti ?
Saresti così severo nei tuoi confronti ?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Questa, scusami, ma e' una strunzata. L'errore a monte e' il tradimento, e' mancanza di rispetto, di amore, di tutto.
> Come balle sono le storie sulla bellezza, la voglia di conquista.
> Se ami una persona, non c'e' figa imperiale (o figone spaziale) che tenga; se si tradisce, per me, evidentemente tutto questo amore per la moglie/marito non c'e'.
> Che si venga scoperti o meno, e' irrilevante, il "male" e' all'origine, nell'atto del tradimento.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma quali erano le premesse?
> *cioè se in soli 7 anni* vi siete traditi entrambi.
> magari per voi è un modo di relazionarvi accettabile,
> che quando si è più lontani, ci si avvicini temporaneamente ad altri.
> ...


horby bella scusa una cosa.

io ti leggo veramente come una sorella maggiore che si prende cura del fratello più piccolo con la stessa dedizione e premura.

ma " soli 7 anni " non si può leggere.
e non perché siano tanti o pochi, ma perché la temporalità dell'evento non ha alcun significato.

non è che il tradimento al decimo anno sia più accettabile di quello al settimo o al primo.

è il " soli " che stona proprio.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, grazie per il tono della risposta, seppur in disaccordo
> Secondo, non credo di essere moralisteggiante, evidentemente abbiamo una visione differente della cosa; quello che ho evidenziato, per me non esiste. Se ami lei/lui (amare=rispettare, per me) lo sfizio nemmeno lo prendi in considerazione. Non dico che debba mancare l'istinto, io ho un paio di colleghe in ufficio su cui la fantasia viaggia, ma la ragione ed il rispetto per la persona che ti ha accordato la sua fiducia, devono prevalere in modo che, appunto, restino solo fantasie


quoto.


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ivanl ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa, scusami, ma e' una strunzata. L'errore a monte e' il tradimento, e' mancanza di rispetto, di amore, di tutto.
> ...


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ti fa ridere ?
> C'è chi lo fa per un motivo, chi per un altro.
> Il mio motivo è 'superficiale' ? Benissimo.
> Vedi, il punto a mio modesto aviso è solo uno : avere l'onestà, una volta scoperti, di prendersi la responsabilità ESCLUSIVA di quello che si è fatto. Se fossi stato scoperto avrei tranquillamente ammesso d'aver fatto una cazzata e zitto. Muto. Non devono e non possono esistere giustificazioni che suonano nè più nè meno come 'esimenti'.
> Poi, trovami uno che ammette il suo tradimento senza che gli venga neanche chiesto...io non ne conosco.


Mi fa ridere perché è un motivo da macchietta.
neppure da comprimario.
per il resto tu non puoi proprio parlare di onestà.
Qui quando si è scoperto il tradimento di lei tu,
invece di incazzarti, se fossi stato onesto,
prima di tutto con te stesso,
avresti dovuto dirle che anche tu 
l'avevi tradita, e quindi non eri affatto migliore di lei.
invece hai pure fatto terapia di coppia senza dire nulla.
la terapia di coppia più farlocca della storia.
e ti sei pure permesso di alzare le mani e di far
sentire in colpa la tua compagna,
e ora la induci a fare delle scelte che,
con tutta probabilità, conoscendo i fatti,
non farebbe.
e non tanto per il tradimento senza emozioni,
quanto per il la farsa che ne è seguita.
secondo me sei falso e manipolatore.
Lei ha fatto bene a tradirti.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma infatti non è un discorso da morale borghese, è un discorso da stronzi. questa ENORME differenza è solo di forma, che spesso non è affatto la sostanza. in sostanza l'hai tradita come tu hai tradito lei, ma tu non ti sei fatto scoprire e ciò ti autorizza adesso a fare anche la morale a lei e a sentirti infastidito dalle sue scuse.


Credo d'aver detto che chi tradisce è un pezzo di m***a, e io non faccio eccezione.
Vorrei ti sforzassi di capire che il punto, come già detto, è un altro : e cioè che se ti fai scoprire fai del male.
Quando l'ho scoperta mi ha detto che era finita.
Ma allora, le ho chiesto più volte, perchè questo bisogno di comunicare ancora con lui ?
E perchè, secondo te, dopo aver scoperto, ad ottobre, un innocente carteggio, e dopo che, nei mesi seguenti, più di una volta chiedevo timidamente di lui, la risposta era 'solo chiacchiere e caffè' ?
Come può una persona continuare, perseverare quando c'è il tuo compagno che ogni tanto, e molto molto timidamente, ti chiede conto ?
Come si fa a non capire che è OVVIO, come dice Vincent Vega, che un tradimento di questo tipo non venga poi scoperto ?
Il mio terapeuta m'ha spiegato che quel mio chiedere non significava altro che 'non farmi del male', 'non farmi scoprire quello che non voglio scoprire', così come la sua terapeuta le ha spiegato che è probabile (non certo ma probabile) che lei si sia voluta fare scoprire, che una modalità così goffa come l'andare in bagno a casa di amici per nascondere i messaggi non poteva che portare alla scoperta...
E poi, davvero, il 'problema' - e il quesito che pongo - è un altro.
Capisco che per alcuni qui è il tradimento in sè ad essere meritevole di biasimo, ma è sulla gestione post-tradimento che vorrei delle risposte.
Io credo che incolpare il 'tradito' di tutta una serie di manchevolezze per giustificare il proprio tradimento sia da idioti, e che sia per certi versi peggiore del tradimento stesso (come dice Galimberti, di cui ho in precedenza riportato un passo). 
E credo, perchè l'ho visssuto e lo sto vivendo, che una gestione più matura e più intelligente avrebbe risolto - almeno parzialmente - il 'problema'.
Che avrebbe sicuramente evitato urla e scenate davanti al bambino, che è l'unica cosa che davvero mi uccide.
Perchè, quando capita di parlare con amici (uno dei quali recentemente tradito E sfanculato dalla moglie), è per me allucinante che lei estrapoli dal discorso del 'tradito e sfanculato' l'unica frase che le 'conviene' riportare, e cioè che 'anche io avrò sicuramente sbagliato'.
Perchè spetta al tradito, e solo a lui, dire una cosa del genere.
Viceversa suona come la più classica delle autoassoluzioni, e la frase 'ho fatto una gran cazzata' in realtà non è, non esiste.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> horby bella scusa una cosa.
> 
> io ti leggo veramente come una sorella maggiore che si prende cura del fratello più piccolo con la stessa dedizione e premura.
> 
> ...


Ehi, ciao lsd,
si mi piace il ruolo di sorella maggiore di LSD .
secondo me ha significato se parliamo di coppie in cui c'è amore
e subentrano quotidianità e stanchezza.
in quel caso 7 anni sono pochi, in teoria sarebbe il momento più 
bello, in cui magari i bambini, ancora piccoli, conquistano
la prima indipendenza, sui 3/4 anni, e la coppia può recuperare
l'intimita.
ma hai ragione, questo discorso non si applica affatto a questa specifica coppia,
a questo utente.
tradendo per bellezza lo puoi fare anche dopo un mese.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Mi fa ridere perché è un motivo da macchietta.
> neppure da comprimario.
> per il resto tu non puoi proprio parlare di onestà.
> Qui quando si è scoperto il tradimento di lei tu,
> ...



nota la frase "avere l'onestà, una volta scoperti, di prendersi la responsabilità ESCLUSIVA di quello che si è fatto."
una volta scoperti. come se la responsabilità di un atto una se la debba prendere solo se scoperto. cito balzac, la coscienza è una clava che ciascuno usa per picchiare il suo vicino e mai per se stesso.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, grazie per il tono della risposta, seppur in disaccordo
> Secondo, non credo di essere moralisteggiante, evidentemente abbiamo una visione differente della cosa; quello che ho evidenziato, per me non esiste. Se ami lei/lui (amare=rispettare, per me) lo sfizio nemmeno lo prendi in considerazione. Non dico che debba mancare l'istinto, io ho un paio di colleghe in ufficio su cui la fantasia viaggia, ma la ragione ed il rispetto per la persona che ti ha accordato la sua fiducia, devono prevalere in modo che, appunto, restino solo fantasie


il "moralisteggiante" era riferito al "male in sè". 
A me capitava di amare, e di tradire. Col tempo ho capito tante cose, tra le quali che ero una persona dal contegno superficiale assai.
Il nostro amico Cain è superficialissimo: 
1) tradisce (giustificandosi: era gnocchissima..sic...ah, allora, se era gnocchissima...);
2) si incazza perchè a sua volta la sua signora (cornuta) lo rende socio benemerito della Sonfraternita degli Stambecchi;
3) la cosa diviene di dominio pubblico, tanto è vero che lo fermano per strada riconoscendolo dalle corna e gli scrivono anche a casa (romanticamente demodè..);
4) Cain allora pensa: "avviamo una bella terapia di coppia"....ma la coppia non c'è, perchè è superficiale. Infatti lui crede che questa terapia serva a far confessare a sua moglie i veri motivi del trastullo extraconiugale. E no, caro Cain, la terapia di coppia è di coppia...và fatta mettendosi a nudo. Hai ragione: le confessioni sono una cazzata. Lo penso anche io. Ma allora non parlare di terapia di coppia, ma di foglia di fico (ancora una volta........);
5) la cosa evidentemente non lo turba assai. Visto che pensa - con cotanto curriculum - di procedere ad acquisti immobiliari con la Signora...
6) ah...tutto questo accade mentre c'è un bambino di mezzo. Ed io non sono tra quelli che pensano "oddio, sei padre, quindi con morale superiore". No. Io penso: "se tu tradisci quando tuo figlio ha 2 anni, e sei ricambiato dalla Signora quando ne ha 5....siete veramente 2 coglioncelli irresponsabili. Perchè rischiare il viavai di colloqui settimanali, per quest'anima innocente?".


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> il "moralisteggiante" era riferito al "male in sè".
> A me capitava di amare, e di tradire. Col tempo ho capito tante cose, tra le quali che ero una persona dal contegno superficiale assai.
> Il nostro amico Cain è superficialissimo:
> 1) tradisce (giustificandosi: era gnocchissima..sic...ah, allora, se era gnocchissima...);
> ...


1) non mi 'giustifico', spiego. Che è diverso. Giustificarsi significa trovare un'esimente, io dico semplicemente perchè l'ho fatto SENZA cercare giustificazioni ;
2) si incazza perchè se lo scopri stai male, credo d'averlo ripetuto non so quante volte...è ovvio che in cuor mio so d'aver sbagliato anch'io, il problema (che qui sembra non trovare accoglimento) è che il dolore nasce dalla scoperta;
3) il sarcasmo va bene ma fino ad un certo punto. Una persona (sebbene non 'una qualsiasi') che ti ferma per strada equivale a 'dominio pubblico' ?
4) terapia di coppia : l'abbiamo abbandonata presto, ognuno prosegue individualmente per i fatti suoi.
6) d'accordo sul coglioncello irresponsabile, ma a quanto mi risulta anche tu qualche coglionata da irresponsabile l'hai fatta, o no ? E sei dell'avviso che c'è una bella differenza tra farsi scoprire (e far deflagrare la cosa anche in casa) e chiudere una storia senza che ci siano 'conseguenze' ?


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 1) non mi 'giustifico', spiego. Che è diverso. Giustificarsi significa trovare un'esimente, io dico semplicemente perchè l'ho fatto SENZA cercare giustificazioni ;
> 2) si incazza perchè se lo scopri stai male, credo d'averlo ripetuto non so quante volte...è ovvio che in cuor mio so d'aver sbagliato anch'io, il problema (che qui sembra non trovare accoglimento) è che il dolore nasce dalla scoperta;
> 3) il sarcasmo va bene ma fino ad un certo punto. Una persona (sebbene non 'una qualsiasi') che ti ferma per strada equivale a 'dominio pubblico' ?
> 4) terapia di coppia : l'abbiamo abbandonata presto, ognuno prosegue individualmente per i fatti suoi.
> 6) d'accordo sul coglioncello irresponsabile, ma a quanto mi risulta anche tu qualche coglionata da irresponsabile l'hai fatta, o no ? E sei dell'avviso che c'è una bella differenza tra farsi scoprire (e far deflagrare la cosa anche in casa) e chiudere una storia senza che ci siano 'conseguenze' ?


3) sei tu che hai detto che ti arriva una lettera a casa. Ora - se non è stata la tua ex amante, e non è stato l'amante di tua moglie - vuol dire che "altri sanno". E la tua ex amichetta se te lo ha detto vuol dire che in giro si sapeva, o comunque dubitava...Infine: tua moglie non si tratteneva dal messaggiare neanche davanti a te..credi che al lavoro, o le amiche non avessero notato - quanto meno -  lo stesso smanettamento? a me pare che come tradimento fosse tutt'altro che segreto....

6) ma figurati: io ne ho fatte di cotte e di crude, nel mondo delle cazzate e dei coglioni. Ma preciso: non ero sposato nè, tantomeno, avevo figli. A me non pare di poco conto. Io colloqui settimanali non ne avrei comunque fatti...Nel tradire, soprattutto se non parliamo di una botta e via ma di una relazione prolungata, la scoperta và messa in conto. E' come stendersi sui binari: magari il treno non passa, ma se passa mica puoi dire "sono stato sfortunato"....


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 4) terapia di coppia : l'abbiamo abbandonata presto, ognuno prosegue individualmente per i fatti suoi.



la terapia di coppia non poteva funzionare in nessun modo, considerando che il tuo tradimento te lo sei tenuto per te. a questo hai pensato mentre la facevi? e il tuo terapeuta cosa ti consiglia in proposito, visto che gliene hai parlato?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 3) sei tu che hai detto che ti arriva una lettera a casa. Ora - se non è stata la tua ex amante, e non è stato l'amante di tua moglie - vuol dire che "altri sanno". E la tua ex amichetta se te lo ha detto vuol dire che in giro si sapeva, o comunque dubitava...Infine: tua moglie non si tratteneva dal messaggiare neanche davanti a te..credi che al lavoro, o le amiche non avessero notato - quanto meno -  lo stesso smanettamento? a me pare che come tradimento fosse tutt'altro che segreto....


Secondo il mio terapeuta è stato lui, l'amante.
La domanda che si poneva e mi poneva era la seguente : " CHI può avere INTERESSE a scrivere una lettera del genere ? Una lettera anonima non è una cosa che si scrive e si invìa a cuor leggero. Potrebbe essere stato lui perchè lui aveva interesse a far saltare la tua storia".
La mia amichetta mi ha messo semplicemente in guardia, non 'sapeva'...immaginava...nessuno ha mai 'visto' nulla di compromettente, la mia amichetta mi disse semplicemente che li vedeva spesso insieme (in un luogo pubblico e frequentato).
(secondo me è stata la mia 'amichetta' a mandarmi quella lettera, non lui).
Le amiche (2) avevano notato lo smanettamento, ma per un certo, limitato, periodo. Poi più niente. Pensavano che il 'corteggiatore' fosse stato messo al bando. E invece succedeva l'esatto contrario...
Poi, tu puoi smanettare quanto vuoi, a me è sempre sembrato 'anomalo', ma sul lavoro o tra amiche uno può sempre pensare che tu stia scrivendo ad amici, non deve per forza esserci una storia parallela in corso...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> la terapia di coppia non poteva funzionare in nessun modo, considerando che il tuo tradimento te lo sei tenuto per te. a questo hai pensato mentre la facevi? e il tuo terapeuta cosa ti consiglia in proposito, visto che gliene hai parlato?


Il mio terapeuta mi consiglia tante cose, una per tutte che ritengo la più 'decisiva', e cioè :
SE il tradimento non fosse stato fatto a te, e se lo avesse compiuto il tuo migliore amico nei confronti di un altro, come giudicheresti il suo comportamento ? Probabilmente diresti, "massì, hai fatto bene, bravo".
Il punto, per lui, è guardare al 'fatto' in maniera oggettiva, poichè guardandolo in maniera soggettiva uscirne è difficile...provare cioè a guardare al tradimento come una cosa che, in sè, non è una tragedia assoluta. 
Lo è nel momento in cui viene fatto a te, ma cercare di guardarlo oggettivamente per quello che è, e cambiare prospettiva (passare cioè dalla parte del tradito a quella dello spettatore), può aiutare a uscirne..


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 6) ma figurati: io ne ho fatte di cotte e di crude, nel mondo delle cazzate e dei coglioni. Ma preciso: non ero sposato nè, tantomeno, avevo figli. A me non pare di poco conto. Io colloqui settimanali non ne avrei comunque fatti...Nel tradire, soprattutto se non parliamo di una botta e via ma di una relazione prolungata, la scoperta và messa in conto. E' come stendersi sui binari: magari il treno non passa, ma se passa mica puoi dire "sono stato sfortunato"....


Con i figli è ovviamente DIVERSO.
Aumentano - e parecchio - le RESPONSABILITA' ma aumentano - e parecchio - anche i 'problemi' di coppia.
Cioè, non è più la stessa cosa.
Puoi tranquillamente trovarti (tu, uomo) in una posizione ovviamente e giustamente differente da quella che occupavi prima.
In una parola, puoi sentirti spesso 'ignorato'.
E se ti trovi a vivere con un soggetto fortemente ipocondriaco (è il mio caso) stai certo che, tra menate varie su possibili malattie e ansie assortite, tu non 'esisti' più.
Esiste un bambino piccolo ed una madre premurosa, ipocondriaca e ansiosa.
E' naturale che sia così ma è altrettanto naturale che uno vada a cercare 'altrove' quello che in casa non ha più (NON sto dicendo che ho fatto bene, sto raccontando per sommi capio quello che è successo e che può succedere).


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mio terapeuta mi consiglia tante cose, una per tutte che ritengo la più 'decisiva', e cioè :
> SE il tradimento non fosse stato fatto a te, e se lo avesse compiuto il tuo migliore amico nei confronti di un altro, come giudicheresti il suo comportamento ? *Probabilmente diresti, "massì, hai fatto bene, bravo".*
> Il punto, per lui, è guardare al 'fatto' in maniera oggettiva, poichè guardandolo in maniera soggettiva uscirne è difficile...provare cioè a guardare al tradimento come una cosa che, in sè, non è una tragedia assoluta.
> Lo è nel momento in cui viene fatto a te, ma cercare di guardarlo oggettivamente per quello che è, e cambiare prospettiva (passare cioè dalla parte del tradito a quella dello spettatore), può aiutare a uscirne..


tu diresti così ad un amico? 
comunque io ti chiedevo, nello specifico, cosa il terapeuta a proposito del TUO tradimento, che continui a considerare privo di conseguenze perchè non scoperto. escludi che lei abbia percepito qualcosa? vedi anche ancora la tua ex!


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu diresti così ad un amico?
> comunque io ti chiedevo, nello specifico, cosa il terapeuta a proposito del TUO tradimento, che continui a considerare privo di conseguenze perchè non scoperto. escludi che lei abbia percepito qualcosa? vedi anche ancora la tua ex!


Si, probabilmente direi così ad un amico, come farebbe mezzo mondo (non quello moralisteggiante un tanto al chilo che qui vedo pur presente). E' il tipico atteggiamento indulgente che si può avere nei confronti di una persona a cui vuoi bene, che fino a prova contraria non ha ammazzato nessuno (se vuoi vado oltre e ti dico che l'amante della mia compagna per certi versi lo capisco : s'era innamorato, e quando uno si innamora si può essere un minimo indulgenti).
La mia ex non la 'vedo' da ormai TRE anni, l'ho incontrata qualche volta per strada (paradossalmente abitiamo a 50 metri di distanza) ed è stata lei a dirmi che li vedeva spesso insieme. Punto.
Io escludo che la mia compagna abbia percepito alcunchè.
Vedevo questa persona una volta ogni tanto, comunicazioni pochissime.
Il mio terapeuta non ha mai ritenuto la mia 'ex storia' rilevante, nè come influenza sulla mia storia 'ufficiale'.
Sta lavorando sul mio dolore e sulla mia rabbia, sul 'come' io possa poco a poco guardare la mia ferita e lasciare che passi.
Il ragionamento 'l'hai fatto anche tu' non lo persuade affatto, visto che lavora sul dolore e non sul 'sommerso'.
E' un terapeuta, non un giudice.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, probabilmente direi così ad un amico, come farebbe mezzo mondo (non quello moralisteggiante un tanto al chilo che qui vedo pur presente). E' il tipico atteggiamento indulgente che si può avere nei confronti di una persona a cui vuoi bene, che fino a prova contraria non ha ammazzato nessuno (se vuoi vado oltre e ti dico che l'amante della mia compagna per certi versi lo capisco : s'era innamorato, e quando uno si innamora si può essere un minimo indulgenti).
> La mia ex non la 'vedo' da ormai TRE anni, l'ho incontrata qualche volta per strada (paradossalmente abitiamo a 50 metri di distanza) ed è stata lei a dirmi che li vedeva spesso insieme. Punto.
> Io escludo che la mia compagna abbia percepito alcunchè.
> Vedevo questa persona una volta ogni tanto, comunicazioni pochissime.
> ...


la psicoanalisi si concentra sull'inconscio, cioè quello che chiami sommerso. non so che genere di terapia stia facendo tu, forse una cognitivo-comportamentale, ma sto andando a caso. al di là di ciò, non sei l'unico, ma confondi la morale, o peggio ancora il moralismo, con l'etica, che sono due cose differenti. temo di non sapere cos'altro dirti, da quello che scrivi penso che tu sia in una situazione di forte dissonanza cognitiva che risolvi ricorrendo alla scappatoia del "non lo sa quindi non le fa male". io la trovo una cosa da stronzi, non dico che tu sia uno stronzo, ma in questo caso ti stai comportando come tale, poiché l'unica differenza tra di voi è appunto che lei non ti ha scoperto. secondo il mio personalissimo avviso, ad un'amica che tradisce il proprio uomo consiglierei di comprendere cosa la ha portata a ciò, ma tu parli anche di assumersi le proprie responsabilità quando tu per primo non lo hai fatto, pertanto a me sembri uno molto disonesto sia con se stesso che con tua moglie.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con i figli è ovviamente DIVERSO.
> Aumentano - e parecchio - le RESPONSABILITA' ma aumentano - e parecchio - anche i 'problemi' di coppia.
> Cioè, non è più la stessa cosa.
> Puoi tranquillamente trovarti (tu, uomo) in una posizione ovviamente e giustamente differente da quella che occupavi prima.
> ...



ma guarda, io non giudico proprio nessuno..se entri qui e per avere qualche "parere". ed io ti ho dato il mio.
Per me una storia parallela non aiuta mai: allontana sempre i coniugi, e ha forti probabilità di essere scoperto.
Sul tradimento "occasionale" possiamo parlarne. Per me, lede comunque una costruzione, quella matrimoniale, di per sè fragile (ed infatti lo scrivi anche tu..), ma se proprio non resisti...

Sulla terapia individuale ho i miei dubbi, ma sono in minoranza e mi faccio gli affari miei.
Quella di coppia servirebbe, ma se uno scava a fondo e si confronta. Ma non è andata.

Per me in questo quadro, che confermo di sostanziale superficialità (tu ti sentivi ignorato..ma in casa c'era un bimbo di 2 anni....a me pare naturale che il centro delle attenzioni sia lui. Capisco con figli grandi...ma uno di 2...), hai due possibilità:
1) se sei benestante, valuta di fare la vita che ti piace, per i cazzi tuoi, Magari - se in casa l'aria non è pesante - aspetta che il bimbo cresca, o comunque fatti consigliare su questo punto. Ma fatti la tua vita, che mi sa che sulla "sofferenza" insita nelle promesse matrimoniali voi avevate una riserva mentale..
2) se non sei benestante, e quindi una separazione vi renderebbe tutti più poveri, parla con tua moglie. Se vuoi amore vero, prova con una terapia di coppia vera. Se ti accontenti, dimentica tutta sta storia, prendi per buono ciò che dice tua moglie, e domani è un altro giorno


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con i figli è ovviamente DIVERSO.
> Aumentano - e parecchio - le RESPONSABILITA' ma aumentano - e parecchio - anche i 'problemi' di coppia.
> Cioè, non è più la stessa cosa.
> Puoi tranquillamente trovarti (tu, uomo) in una posizione ovviamente e giustamente differente da quella che occupavi prima.
> ...



Io non lo trovo affatto NATURALE!


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> la psicoanalisi si concentra sull'inconscio, cioè quello che chiami sommerso. non so che genere di terapia stia facendo tu, forse una cognitivo-comportamentale, ma sto andando a caso. al di là di ciò, non sei l'unico, ma confondi la morale, o peggio ancora il moralismo, con l'etica, che sono due cose differenti. temo di non sapere cos'altro dirti, da quello che scrivi penso che tu sia in una situazione di forte dissonanza cognitiva che risolvi ricorrendo alla scappatoia del "non lo sa quindi non le fa male". io la trovo una cosa da stronzi, non dico che tu sia uno stronzo, ma in questo caso ti stai comportando come tale, poiché l'unica differenza tra di voi è appunto che lei non ti ha scoperto. secondo il mio personalissimo avviso, ad un'amica che tradisce il proprio uomo consiglierei di comprendere cosa la ha portata a ciò, ma tu parli anche di assumersi le proprie responsabilità quando tu per primo non lo hai fatto, pertanto a me sembri uno molto disonesto sia con se stesso che con tua moglie.


'Eticamente' siamo entrambi da biasimare, il moralismo che qui vedo affiorare ogni tanto è relativo al banale 'lo hai fatto tu ha fatto bene anche lei', con le varianti 'ben ti sta' oppure che il tradimento sia da biasimare sempre e comunque, che sia una relazione di anni o la sbandata di una sera.
Il problema di 'coscienza', che citavi prima citando Balzac, c'è e normalmente si risolve da soli, davanti ad uno specchio (o non si risolve e amen).
Il problema 'vero' da affrontare è - con un figlio - quello della gestione 'post scoperta'.
Perchè è dopo la scoperta che iniziano i casini.
Perchè a quel punto sono inevitabili le urla, ed un clima tutt'altro che 'sereno'.
Assumersi le responsabilità non significa affatto ammettere le proprie cazzate, basta esserne consapevoli (e io lo sono sempre stato).
Quando dico di non essere stato scoperto lo dico non perchè voglio sentirmi dire 'quanto sò figo' ma perchè, proprio perchè c'è un figlio di mezzo, non si può agire come due fidanzatini ventenni, e cioè non con quella superficialità e quella leggerezza che ti porta inevitabilmente ad essere scoperto.
E' dalla scoperta che nascono i casini, il tradimento in sè può accadere e lasciare poche tracce, come è avvenuto quando io l'ho tradita.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Eticamente' siamo entrambi da biasimare, il moralismo che qui vedo affiorare ogni tanto è relativo al banale 'lo hai fatto tu ha fatto bene anche lei', con le varianti 'ben ti sta' oppure che il tradimento sia da biasimare sempre e comunque, che sia una relazione di anni o la sbandata di una sera.
> Il problema di 'coscienza', che citavi prima citando Balzac, c'è e normalmente si risolve da soli, davanti ad uno specchio (o non si risolve e amen).
> Il problema 'vero' da affrontare è - con un figlio - quello della gestione 'post scoperta'.
> Perchè è dopo la scoperta che iniziano i casini.
> ...


nella gestione post scoperta, un poco dovrebbe incidere il fatto che l'hai tradita anche tu. dici che per te non ha significato nulla e l'hai tradita solo perchè l'altra era più bella, motivazione che, scusa se te lo dico, è da ventenne se non meno. il punto qual è? che lei si è fatta scoprire ed ora è un casino? per me, sottolineo per me, è il momento giusto per scoprire le carte e parlarsi con maggiore onestà. da un punto di vista prettamente etico, tu stai ancora mentendo. per me, con questi presupposti, è molto difficile andare avanti.


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Eticamente' siamo entrambi da biasimare, il moralismo che qui vedo affiorare ogni tanto è relativo al banale 'lo hai fatto tu ha fatto bene anche lei', con le varianti 'ben ti sta' oppure che il tradimento sia da biasimare sempre e comunque, che sia una relazione di anni o la sbandata di una sera.
> Il problema di 'coscienza', che citavi prima citando Balzac, c'è e normalmente si risolve da soli, davanti ad uno specchio (o non si risolve e amen).
> Il problema 'vero' da affrontare è - con un figlio - quello della gestione 'post scoperta'.
> Perchè è dopo la scoperta che iniziano i casini.
> ...



Allora bastava essere chiari dall'inizio, ognuno di noi due puo' scopare con chi gli pare basta lasciare tutto fuori casa e non mandarsi 


messaggi.  Vederli insieme dipende dal contesto.  Se come tacito accordo si include il tradirsi basta non dare retta a lettere anonime o pettegolezzi.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

jim, leggo adesso che secondo te è stata la tua ex amante a scrivere la lettera anonima. se pensi questo, come puoi affermare che il tuo tradimento sia senza conseguenze??


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora bastava essere chiari dall'inizio, ognuno di noi due puo' scopare con chi gli pare basta lasciare tutto fuori casa e non mandarsi
> 
> 
> messaggi.  Vederli insieme dipende dal contesto.  Se come tacito accordo si include il tradirsi basta non dare retta a lettere anonime o pettegolezzi.



Nessuno ha mai detto questo, e non credo ci sia una sola coppia al mondo che stabilisca 'a priori' che ci si può tradire.
Il tradimento rientra tra quelle cose nella vita che possono capitare (se le si vuole far capitare). Per come la vedo io, e non solo io, è un pò come giocare al gatto col topo. Se ti scopro sono c***i tuoi. Se ti fai prendere la mano, e non sai gestire la 'cosa', è meglio se vai a giocare ad un altro gioco, chè questo è per grandi e non fa per te. Non puoi predire che accadrà, le premesse non possono essere quelle. Devi solo essere abbastanza realista nel dirti che può succedere e abbastanza onesto nel:
a) non dire MAI 'a me non può succedere' (succede sempre a quelli lì) ;
b) l'ho fatto perchè tu (inserire scusa a caso).
c)


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> jim, leggo adesso che secondo te è stata la tua ex amante a scrivere la lettera anonima. se pensi questo, come puoi affermare che il tuo tradimento sia senza conseguenze??


Secondo me. Non ne ho le prove. 
Non ha avuto 'conseguenze' su di me e sul rapporto con la mia compagna. 
'Quella' storia l'ho iniziata e conclusa senza interventi 'esterni', con un pò di buona volontà e pensando semplicemente che amavo la mia compagna, che amavo mio figlio, e che una cazzata è bene che duri il meno possibile.


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> il tradimento fa male solo se lo scopri. Daccordo. Poiché lei non ti ha scoperto, allora non conta. Invece, poiché tu hai scoperto lei, nei modi che dichiari, allora botte e urla. Soprattutto, dici, perché lei si giustifica minimizzando.
> 
> ti riservi il diritto di avere storie perché tanto tu sei furbo, e dunque non hai necessità di discutere la cosa con lei, mentre lei è bene che dica tutto e rinunci ad altri perché tanto è poco furba, mi pare che la strada non può che essere in salita.
> La cosa giusta da fare sarebbe stata, invece di urla e insulti, dirle quel che avevi combinato tu, e provare a ricostruire su basi paritarie. Ormai è tardi per rivelare la cosa, certo (e spera che non ci siano amorevoli vicini pronti a ritrovare lettere anonime su te) ma tu devi decidere da che parte stare. E quanto/se la ami.


Se sei stato il primo a tradire, devi solo stare zitto e accettare. Magari provando a ricostruire.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> nella gestione post scoperta, un poco dovrebbe incidere il fatto che l'hai tradita anche tu. dici che per te non ha significato nulla e l'hai tradita solo perchè l'altra era più bella, motivazione che, scusa se te lo dico, è da ventenne se non meno. il punto qual è? che lei si è fatta scoprire ed ora è un casino? per me, sottolineo per me, è il momento giusto per scoprire le carte e parlarsi con maggiore onestà. da un punto di vista prettamente etico, tu stai ancora mentendo. per me, con questi presupposti, è molto difficile andare avanti.


Non era 'più' bella. Sono entrambe bellissime. Motivazione da ventenne ? E secondo te cosa spinge un uomo nelle braccia di un'altra donna ? Solo e sempre le sue qualità intellettive ? 
Può essere che la mia motivazione sia infantile, almeno è motivazione sincera, sempre meglio di chi si inventa mondi per giustificare le proprie cazzate...tipo 'non eravamo più in sintonia', 'mi ignorava' et similia...


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Secondo me. Non ne ho le prove.
> Non ha avuto 'conseguenze' su di me e sul rapporto con la mia compagna. *
> 'Quella' storia l'ho iniziata e conclusa senza interventi 'esterni', con un pò di buona volontà e pensando semplicemente che amavo la mia compagna, che amavo mio figlio, e che una cazzata è bene che duri il meno possibile.


perchè pensi che sia stata lei allora? e se pensi che sia stata lei, indipendentemente dal motivo, le conseguenze sono esattamente quelle di cui stiamo parlando. scusami, ma la logica che applichi è esclusivamente utilitaristica e non inferenziale, infatti è finalizzata solo a dare colpe a lei, che pensa che sciocca, s'è fatta sgamare. ti dico la verità, a me sembri un uomo egoista con una morale costruita a proprio uso e consumo, per questo ti secca che altri ti facciano notare la tua illogicità.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se sei stato il primo a tradire, devi solo stare zitto e accettare. Magari provando a ricostruire.


"Stare zitto e accettare" mi sembra impossibile, oltre che disumano.
So perfettamente che l'ho fatto anche io MA SO ALTRETTANTO BENE CHE NON L'HO FERITA ! 
Invece di fare i giudici e uscirsene con banalità terrificanti come questa, provate a capire cosa significa gestire un rapporto 'post scoperta'.
Sto/stiamo provando a ricostruire, e la forza me la da anche e soprattutto il fatto che so di averla tradita anche io, altrimenti sarebbe finita da un pezzo...


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Stare zitto e accettare" mi sembra impossibile, oltre che disumano.
> So perfettamente che l'ho fatto anche io MA SO ALTRETTANTO BENE CHE NON L'HO FERITA !
> Invece di fare i giudici e uscirsene con banalità terrificanti come questa, provate a capire cosa significa gestire un rapporto 'post scoperta'.
> Sto/stiamo provando a ricostruire, e la forza me la da anche e soprattutto il fatto che so di averla tradita anche io, altrimenti sarebbe finita da un pezzo...


ma il fatto che molti ti stiano dicendo la stessa cosa non ti fa nascere alcuna perplessità sulla tua attuale condotta? tu stai mancando di rispetto a lei continuando imperterrito a mentire su ciò che hai fatto, perchè tanto così non le fa male. questa è una banalità terrificante.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> perchè pensi che sia stata lei allora? e se pensi che sia stata lei, indipendentemente dal motivo, le conseguenze sono esattamente quelle di cui stiamo parlando. scusami, ma la logica che applichi è esclusivamente utilitaristica e non inferenziale, infatti è finalizzata solo a dare colpe a lei, che pensa che sciocca, s'è fatta sgamare. ti dico la verità, a me sembri un uomo egoista con una morale costruita a proprio uso e consumo, per questo ti secca che altri ti facciano notare la tua illogicità.


Guarda, io RINGRAZIO chi mi ha mandato quella lettera (benchè le modalità siano da infame) perchè mi ha aperto gli occhi...se è stata la mia ex amante non lo so, mi ricollego a quello che mi ha detto il terapeuta circa chi poteva davvero avere INTERESSE a inviarmela...e allora, o lui (per far saltare la mia unione), o la mia ex (come 'vendetta' per aver troncato la nostra unione)...le 'conseguenze' di cui parli possono avere avuto un effetto sulla mia ex, non su di me, tanto da spingerla ad avvicinarmi e parlare (o a scrivermi in forma anonima). Io non ho nulla di 'irrisolto' nei confronti di questa persona, lei probabilmente ce l'aveva...e comunque la cazzata che ha fatto 'precipitare' la mia compagna non è stata la lettera anonima (alla quale, come già detto, all'inizio non avevo dato peso, pensa che fesso che sono), ma il suo andare in bagno a casa di amici e cancellare i messaggi...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma il fatto che molti ti stiano dicendo la stessa cosa non ti fa nascere alcuna perplessità sulla tua attuale condotta? tu stai mancando di rispetto a lei continuando imperterrito a mentire su ciò che hai fatto, perchè tanto così non le fa male. questa è una banalità terrificante.


Molti ma non tutti.
Molti non giudicano ma fanno un'analisi (giusta o sbagliata) senza dare troppi giudizi...se tu credi che io debba dire del mio ex tradimento (mi chiedo a che pro) mi sembra davvero che tu viva su un altro pianeta...


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Stare zitto e accettare" mi sembra impossibile, oltre che disumano.
> So perfettamente che l'ho fatto anche io MA SO ALTRETTANTO BENE CHE NON L'HO FERITA !
> Invece di fare i giudici e uscirsene con banalità terrificanti come questa, provate a capire cosa significa gestire un rapporto 'post scoperta'.
> Sto/stiamo provando a ricostruire, e la forza me la da anche e soprattutto il fatto che so di averla tradita anche io, altrimenti sarebbe finita da un pezzo...


State 1-1 e palla al centro, quello vuol dire accettare. Che vuoi contestare? Devi stare zitto. Lei non lo sa, ma tu SI'.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> State 1-1 e palla al centro, quello vuol dire accettare. Che vuoi contestare? Devi stare zitto. Lei non lo sa, ma tu SI'.


LO SO che siamo 1-1 e palla al centro. Lo so ed è quello che mi fa andare avanti (insieme al mio amore per lei e per mio figlio). Quello che 'sfugge' a qualcuno è qualcosa che ho ripetuto fino alla noia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Io ti dico cosa penso:
penso che sia assai probabile che la letterina te l'abbia mandata la tua ex.
Penso che sia assai probabile che volesse ottenere la crisi, se non la fine, del tuo matrimonio.
Penso che sia anche possibile che si giochi pure il jolly di fare sapere a tua moglie della vostra, di storia... e se è solo possibile e non probabile il motivo è dato dal fatto che se ne siete a conoscenza solo voi due viene sgamata in un nanosecondo.
Ma ci sono tanti modi di far nascere sospetti, e come ben sai, una volta nato il sospetto resta solo l'onere della prova.
Ma non è tanto questo ad essere importante.
Se un domani tua moglie venisse a sapere della storia con la vicina di casa, che lei tra l'altro conoscerà pure... tu che cazzo le racconteresti per giustificare la tua quadratica ipocrisia(quadratica perchè siete assieme grazie a un tradimento), condita con tanto di botte(a proposito, complimenti, grand'uomo)  e l'immane figura di cacca che faresti?


P.S.
io fossi in te cambierei terapeuta, uno che ti dice di considerarti con indulgenza si preoccupa solo della parcella, per me. Specie dopo che hai alzato le mani.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti dico cosa penso:
> penso che sia assai probabile che la letterina te l'abbia mandata la tua ex.
> Penso che sia assai probabile che volesse ottenere la crisi, se non la fine, del tuo matrimonio.


Lo penso anche io ma non ne ho le prove, e per abitudine mi piace stare ai 'fatti' non alle ipotesi.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> P.S. io fossi in te cambierei terapeuta, uno che ti dice di considerarti con indulgenza si preoccupa solo della parcella, per me. Specie dopo che hai alzato le mani.


Non so dove vedi l'indulgenza, non è mai stato indulgente nei miei confronti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io ma non ne ho le prove, e per abitudine mi piace stare ai 'fatti' non alle ipotesi.


guarda che paraculo che sei, prendi del mio post solo quello che ti fa comodo. Aricomplimenti, cuor di leone!


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se un domani tua moglie venisse a sapere della storia con la vicina di casa, che lei tra l'al tro conoscerà pure... tu che cazzo le racconteresti per giustificare la tua quadratica ipocrisia(quadratica perchè siete assieme grazie a un tradimento), condita con tanto di botte(a proposito, complimenti, grand'uomo)  e l'immane figura di cacca che faresti?


Sarebbero c***i amarissimi, certo.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che paraculo che sei, prendi del mio post solo quello che ti fa comodo. Aricomplimenti, cuor di leone!


Stavo solo rispondendo. Se vuoi te lo ripeto : normalmente mi piace guardare i 'fatti', le 'ipotesi' le lascio a chi i fatti non li sa cercare.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che paraculo che sei, prendi del mio post solo quello che ti fa comodo. Aricomplimenti, cuor di leone!


Ah ah ma scusa SÌ giustifica perché non è stato scoperto ovvio che è aduso fare solo valutazioni parziali, la trave nel suo occhio non la vede indi per cui


----------



## eagle (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Stare zitto e accettare" mi sembra impossibile, oltre che disumano.
> So perfettamente che l'ho fatto anche io MA SO ALTRETTANTO BENE CHE NON L'HO FERITA !
> Invece di fare i giudici e uscirsene con banalità terrificanti come questa, provate a capire cosa significa gestire un rapporto 'post scoperta'.
> Sto/stiamo provando a ricostruire, e la forza me la da anche e soprattutto il fatto che so di averla tradita anche io, altrimenti sarebbe finita da un pezzo...


Dici che non l'hai ferita. Vero, lei non sa che l'hai tradita quindi non può soffrire per questo, lapalissiano. Ma mi domando: che senso ha sposarsi, mettere su famiglia con questi presupposti? Non era più facile dirsi dall'inizio che la scappatella poteva starci e che questo non avrebbe intaccato sostanzialmente il vostro rapporto? Davvero, lo dico senza ironia, voi partivate da una posizione vantaggiosa, sapevate sulla vostra pelle (soprattutto sulla pelle dei vostri precedenti compagni) che il tradimento esiste e che nessuno ne è immune, non eravate come tanti, me compreso, che pensavano di vivere sull'isola che non c'è.
Se tradisci devi mettere in conto che puoi scottarti, non puoi sapere a priori dove arriverai, e voi dovreste saperlo bene dal momento che la vostra storia nasce proprio da un tradimento. Voglio dire, pensi di poter gestire la situazione ma poi ti ritrovi coinvolto in un vortice senza fine e incontrollabile, perchè puoi passare senza accorgertene dal sesso all'innamoramento (persino all'amore!), perchè la tua amante rende pubblica la vostra relazione, insomma per una serie di motivi che semplicemente non potrai più controllare. Credo che i professionisti del tradimento, se davvero esistono, siano davvero pochi (vedi il nostro Lothar, almeno spero per lui...) e che alla base di tutto ci sia sempre un grande egoismo. Chi tradisce accetta il rischio di essere scoperto e far soffrire il proprio partner. Già superare questo confine vuol dire non amare più, almeno per come la vedo io.
Sei sincero con te stesso e non ti vanti del tuo tradimento. Dovresti essere lineare e tirare le conclusioni: il tuo matrimonio non sarà più stesso lo stesso a meno che non troviate nuove basi su cui procedere insieme.


----------



## net (8 Ottobre 2014)

*@Jim Cain*

Trovo agghiacciante il tuo punto di vista. Per la serie:tradiscimi pure, basta che non lo vengo a sapere. In tal caso, se non ti importa del tradimento in sè e non ha tutto questo peso per te, puoi affontare il tutto con grande tranquillità: ammoniscila, dille che la prossima volta (perchè è molto probabile che ci sarà,secondo me) sarà meglio che non ti faccia capire nulla, perchè il suo modo di fare tanto limpido ti ha ferito non poco, cura le tue ferite e ricominciate come se nulla fosse. Se ho capito male io perdonami: mi sembra tutto tanto paradossale che non so dare un senso preciso al mio pensiero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sarebbero c***i amarissimi, certo.


eh, ma faresti la figura che meriti, niente di più, nè di meno.
Perchè sull'onda del decadentismo imperante ti sei convinto che chi non viene beccato è bravo, talmente bravo da poter fare la morale, e punire pure, chi invece si è fatto beccare.
Pur conoscendo in cuor suo di essere ugualmente colpevole.
Vorrei proprio sapere, nel caso, le onestissime motivazioni che addurresti non tanto per il tradimento, quanto per il comportamento successivo.
Che se fossi stato un minimo onesto, visto che hai scoperto la cosa a bocce ferme, ti saresti messo una mano sulla coscienza e saresti stato zitto.


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Stare zitto e accettare" mi sembra impossibile, oltre che disumano.
> So perfettamente che l'ho fatto anche io MA SO ALTRETTANTO BENE CHE NON L'HO FERITA !
> Invece di fare i giudici e uscirsene con banalità terrificanti come questa, *provate a capire cosa significa gestire un rapporto 'post scoperta'*.
> Sto/stiamo provando a ricostruire, e la forza me la da anche e soprattutto il fatto che so di averla tradita anche io, altrimenti sarebbe finita da un pezzo...


Qui sfondi un sacco di porte aperte allora. Penso che sei tu a doverlo capire ancora.

Tua moglie ti ha già detto la frase magica, "ho sbagliato, ti amo". Visto che ti attieni hai fatti, quello è un fatto, oppure una immensa presa per il culo.

Non c'è molto da capire, prendere o lasciare. Non lo so, forse cerchi una soluzione definitiva, in effetti quando si cade in quel baratro si cercano appigli che diano la certezza che le cose possano tornare com'erano. Ma temo che sia una questione di compromessi. La vostra storia, posso immaginarlo, è stata, è, importante visti anche i trascorsi, ma non si regge più tanto per i motivi che l'hanno generata, bensì per i progetti che ha generato. E forse il tuo problema adesso è solo questo, il futuro e se vale la pena di affrontarlo. Dimmi se il blu può o non può essere considerato un compromesso, anche se unilaterale visto che lei non sa nulla della tua scappata.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Stare zitto e accettare" mi sembra impossibile, oltre che disumano.
> So perfettamente che l'ho fatto anche io MA SO ALTRETTANTO BENE CHE NON L'HO FERITA !
> Invece di fare i giudici e uscirsene con banalità terrificanti come questa, provate a capire cosa significa gestire un rapporto 'post scoperta'.
> Sto/stiamo provando a ricostruire, e la forza me la da anche e soprattutto il fatto che so di averla tradita anche io, altrimenti sarebbe finita da un pezzo...


Pensa a quanta forza darebbe a lei, il saperlo.
pensa a quanto l'hai ferita non dicendoglielo e
lasciandole i sensi di colpa.
banalità e moralismo con me proprio non attacca....
semmai il moralismo e' il vostro, che non accettate
tranquillamente la coppia aperta che siete.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Stare zitto e accettare" mi sembra impossibile, oltre che disumano.
> So perfettamente che l'ho fatto anche io MA SO ALTRETTANTO BENE CHE NON L'HO FERITA !
> Invece di fare i giudici e uscirsene con banalità terrificanti come questa, provate a capire cosa significa gestire un rapporto 'post scoperta'.
> Sto/stiamo provando a ricostruire, e la forza me la da anche e soprattutto il fatto che so di averla tradita anche io, altrimenti sarebbe finita da un pezzo...


ah no, eh? e facendo la tragica figura del puro di cuore e di spirito che accecato dal sorprendente(fa male, evè?) dolore perde pure la connotazione umana e si mette a menare(perchè ne ha diritto?) che hai fatto?
Volevi farla sentire bene?


----------



## Higgins (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò, indeciso se condividere con voi la mia storia che sarebbe, pressappoco, la seguente :
> sposato e divorziato io e sposata e divorziata lei. Divorziamo entrambi per noi, lasciamo cioè i rispettivi coniugi per metterci insieme. Entrambi, senza figli. Di figlio ne abbiamo uno, io e lei, che a breve compirà 5 anni. Grande storia d'amore, visto che abbiamo lasciato i rispettivi per metterci insieme (succedeva 7 anni fa). Superiamo, cioè, quel confine che separa una storia adulterina (che tale spesso rimane) con una storia vera e propria, alla luce del sole.
> Con le ovvie conseguenze relative ad una separazione.
> Ad OTTOBRE dell'anno scorso scopro una chat su facebook con un tipo, che peraltro conosco da tempo poichè ex marito di una delle più care amiche della mia ex moglie. Nella chat lui le comunicava che lei le piaceva da sempre, e questo già lo sapevo. Come ? Ad un matrimonio, anni fa, io e lui seduti accanto, lui mi chiede "chi lavora con te ?", io gli rispondo "da poco è arrivata XY", e lui "ah, molto carina, la ricordo ai tempi dell'Università". Ricordo bene quell'episodio perchè all'epoca XY era già parecchio nei miei pensieri, ed io nei suoi.
> ...


Scusa sarò tonto, ma io non ho capito la domanda. Se è una domanda che fai.

Non ti senti sicuro di poter andare avanti?
Volevi solo condividere la tua storia e capire cosa ne pensiamo?

Magari non sai bene cosa fare, sei ancora innamorato di tua moglie e non vorresti lasciarla, ma il suo tradimento ti brucia troppo. 

Probabilmente non hai analizzato te stesso, i tuoi tradimenti e le tue (almeno a suo dire) mancanze che l'avrebbero portata al tradimento. Ma chissenefrega! Ormai è tardi, conviene che ti concentri su quello che vuoi tu adesso, quello che provi, se te la senti di andare avanti


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che paraculo che sei, prendi del mio post solo quello che ti fa comodo. Aricomplimenti, cuor di leone!


Esattamente.
la farà' di certo anche con il terapista.


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Dici che non l'hai ferita. Vero, lei non sa che l'hai tradita quindi non può soffrire per questo, lapalissiano. Ma mi domando: che senso ha sposarsi, mettere su famiglia con questi presupposti? Non era più facile dirsi dall'inizio che la scappatella poteva starci e che questo non avrebbe intaccato sostanzialmente il vostro rapporto? Davvero, lo dico senza ironia, voi partivate da una posizione vantaggiosa, sapevate sulla vostra pelle (soprattutto sulla pelle dei vostri precedenti compagni) che il tradimento esiste e che nessuno ne è immune, non eravate come tanti, me compreso, che pensavano di vivere sull'isola che non c'è.
> Se tradisci devi mettere in conto che puoi scottarti, non puoi sapere a priori dove arriverai, e voi dovreste saperlo bene dal momento che la vostra storia nasce proprio da un tradimento. Voglio dire, pensi di poter gestire la situazione ma poi ti ritrovi coinvolto in un vortice senza fine e incontrollabile, perchè puoi passare senza accorgertene dal sesso all'innamoramento (persino all'amore!), perchè la tua amante rende pubblica la vostra relazione, insomma per una serie di motivi che semplicemente non potrai più controllare. Credo che i professionisti del tradimento, se davvero esistono, siano davvero pochi (vedi il nostro Lothar, almeno spero per lui...) e che alla base di tutto ci sia sempre un grande egoismo. Chi tradisce accetta il rischio di essere scoperto e far soffrire il proprio partner. Già superare questo confine vuol dire non amare più, almeno per come la vedo io.
> Sei sincero con te stesso e non ti vanti del tuo tradimento. Dovresti essere lineare e tirare le conclusioni: *il tuo matrimonio non sarà più stesso lo stesso a meno che non troviate nuove basi su cui procedere insieme*.


Chiedeva di provare a capire le pene che sta passando in questo momento post scoperta. Diglielo un po' te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non so dove vedi l'indulgenza, non è mai stato indulgente nei miei confronti.


io tenderei a scommettere che quello tuo non è il terapeuta con cui avete iniziato in coppia. Sbaglio?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Stare zitto e accettare" mi sembra impossibile, oltre che disumano.
> So perfettamente che l'ho fatto anche io MA SO ALTRETTANTO BENE CHE NON L'HO FERITA !
> Invece di fare i giudici e uscirsene con banalità terrificanti come questa, provate a capire cosa significa gestire un rapporto 'post scoperta'.
> Sto/stiamo provando a ricostruire, e la forza me la da anche e soprattutto il fatto che so di averla tradita anche io, altrimenti sarebbe finita da un pezzo...


va eben allora visto che non vuoi capire che non importa se e' stato scopero o meno, sempre una carognata e', allora mettiti nei panni suoi, e ricordati perche lo hai fatto tu, e magari per gli stessi motivi lo ha fatto lei. bon siete pari, perche soffri? non devi....tu l hai tradita chiudendo poi perche l amavi, bene allora l amore di cui tu eri sicuro ti ha fatto fermare ed eri felice di amare la tua donna...
uguale per lei, l ha fatto, ti ama, etc etc....stesso copione....ma uno e' sepolto da bugie, l altro spiattellato in scena 
tutto qui


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Dici che non l'hai ferita. Vero, lei non sa che l'hai tradita quindi non può soffrire per questo, lapalissiano. Ma mi domando: che senso ha sposarsi, mettere su famiglia con questi presupposti? Non era più facile dirsi dall'inizio che la scappatella poteva starci e che questo non avrebbe intaccato sostanzialmente il vostro rapporto? Davvero, lo dico senza ironia, voi partivate da una posizione vantaggiosa, sapevate sulla vostra pelle (soprattutto sulla pelle dei vostri precedenti compagni) che il tradimento esiste e che nessuno ne è immune, non eravate come tanti, me compreso, che pensavano di vivere sull'isola che non c'è.
> Se tradisci devi mettere in conto che puoi scottarti, non puoi sapere a priori dove arriverai, e voi dovreste saperlo bene dal momento che la vostra storia nasce proprio da un tradimento. Voglio dire, pensi di poter gestire la situazione ma poi ti ritrovi coinvolto in un vortice senza fine e incontrollabile, perchè puoi passare senza accorgertene dal sesso all'innamoramento (persino all'amore!), perchè la tua amante rende pubblica la vostra relazione, insomma per una serie di motivi che semplicemente non potrai più controllare. Credo che i professionisti del tradimento, se davvero esistono, siano davvero pochi (vedi il nostro Lothar, almeno spero per lui...) e che alla base di tutto ci sia sempre un grande egoismo. Chi tradisce accetta il rischio di essere scoperto e far soffrire il proprio partner. Già superare questo confine vuol dire non amare più, almeno per come la vedo io.
> Sei sincero con te stesso e non ti vanti del tuo tradimento. Dovresti essere lineare e tirare le conclusioni: il tuo matrimonio non sarà più stesso lo stesso a meno che non troviate nuove basi su cui procedere insieme.


Finalmente un ragionamento 'sano' (non è l'unico, ne ho letti altri che mi riguardano e che condivido nonostante non siano certamente benevoli nei miei confronti).
Allora : CHI, di grazia, presuppone un tradimento all'inizio della propria unione ? Nessuno, volendola considerare indissolubile. 
Venivamo entrambi da un tradimento. Vero. Talmente vero che a differenza di tanti altri abbiamo avuto la forza di lasciare i rispettivi e metterci insieme. Cosa che solo un grande amore consente di fare. 
Quello che mi stupisce, in questo forum, è che non ci si rende conto che qui e altrove si parla dell'"emerso", di quello che si sa, di quello che si è "scoperto". 
Non credo che nessuno, qui, si lamenti per un'ipotesi, o per qualcosa che magari esiste ma che non conosce.
Perchè è l'"emerso" che fa male.
E perchè alla mia compagna contesto una gestione 'pre' e 'post' semplicemente allucinante :
ti sgamo ad ottobre un innocente messaggio e tu che fai ? Continui ed anzi 'approfondisci' invece di chiudere immediatamente ?
Quando ti faccio domande - e quindi ti rendi conto che a me dà fastidio quella frequentazione o comunque ti rendi conto che qualche sospetto ce l'ho - che fai ? Continui invece di chiudere ?
Devi proprio toccare il fondo e farti sgamare come una pischella quando manco una lettera anonima aveva intaccato la fiducia che già da ottobre t'avevo concesso ?
Devi proprio pensare che io sia un fesso quando ti trovo sveglia all'una di notte a smanettare sul telefono ?
Devi proprio tradire la mia fiducia in modo così grossolano da far precipitare tutto ?
Devo sopportare anche la telefonata dell'"altro" che cerca di convincermi in ogni modo che - quella sera dei messaggi - stavano parlando del più e del meno ?
Credo di aver risparmiato alla mia compagna mesi di menzogne, di ignobili, infantili prese per il culo che, guardate a posteriori, credo che non troverebbero una persona disposta a darle ancora fiducia.
Credo di averle risparmiato il dolore che può fare il ricevere una lettera anonima con quel contenuto.
Credo che - ricostruendo a posteriori quei mesi - posso dire, io, di aver fatto bene a tradirla. 
La prossima volta (se accadrà) NON le risparmierò l'emerso. Che è quello che fa più male.
Buon pranzo a tutti.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Scusa sarò tonto, ma io non ho capito la domanda. Se è una domanda che fai.
> 
> Non ti senti sicuro di poter andare avanti?
> Volevi solo condividere la tua storia e capire cosa ne pensiamo?
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma faresti la figura che meriti, niente di più, nè di meno.
> Perchè sull'onda del decadentismo imperante ti sei convinto che chi non viene beccato è bravo, talmente bravo da poter fare la morale, e punire pure, chi invece si è fatto beccare.
> Pur conoscendo in cuor suo di essere ugualmente colpevole.
> Vorrei proprio sapere, nel caso, le onestissime motivazioni che addurresti non tanto per il tradimento, quanto per il comportamento successivo.
> Che se fossi stato un minimo onesto, visto che hai scoperto la cosa a bocce ferme, ti saresti messo una mano sulla coscienza e saresti stato zitto.


Motivazioni ? Nessuna.
L'ho fatto perchè mi piaceva, perchè mi andava.
Nessun appiglio parapsicologico, nessuna scusa, nessun 'l'ho fatto perchè tu'.
Quando ti sgamano sei nudo, tanto vale evitare di rivestirsi.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Finalmente un ragionamento 'sano' (non è l'unico, ne ho letti altri che mi riguardano e che condivido nonostante non siano certamente benevoli nei miei confronti).
> Allora : CHI, di grazia, presuppone un tradimento all'inizio della propria unione ? Nessuno, volendola considerare indissolubile.
> Venivamo entrambi da un tradimento. Vero. Talmente vero che a differenza di tanti altri abbiamo avuto la forza di lasciare i rispettivi e metterci insieme. Cosa che solo un grande amore consente di fare.
> Quello che mi stupisce, in questo forum, è che non ci si rende conto che qui e altrove si parla dell'"emerso", di quello che si sa, di quello che si è "scoperto".
> ...


be sai, quello che sei,
prima o poi, emerge.
Spero per lei che sia prima.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

net ha detto:


> Trovo agghiacciante il tuo punto di vista. Per la serie:tradiscimi pure, basta che non lo vengo a sapere. In tal caso, se non ti importa del tradimento in sè e non ha tutto questo peso per te, puoi affontare il tutto con grande tranquillità: ammoniscila, dille che la prossima volta (perchè è molto probabile che ci sarà,secondo me) sarà meglio che non ti faccia capire nulla, perchè il suo modo di fare tanto limpido ti ha ferito non poco, cura le tue ferite e ricominciate come se nulla fosse. Se ho capito male io perdonami: mi sembra tutto tanto paradossale che non so dare un senso preciso al mio pensiero.


Caro conterraneo, NON è esattamente quello il mio punto di vista. 
SE non lo vengo a sapere NON soffro per cui, SE PROPRIO NON PUOI FARNE A MENO, cerca di usare tutte le cautele possibili.
E, soprattutto, chiarisciti le idee : il tuo amante lo ami davvero ? Bene, allora lascia il tuo compagno/marito per lui.
Viceversa, non è amore ma una sbandata ?
Bene, allora rimettiti VELOCEMENTE in carreggiata.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be sai, quello che sei,
> prima o poi, emerge.
> Spero per lei che sia prima.


Il tuo atteggiamento, oltremodo aggressivo, mi spinge a non risponderti per cui puoi tranquillamente fare a meno di commentare. I tuoi commenti non sono graditi e di thread qui ce n'è parecchi.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

La colpa principale di lei sarebbe essersi fatta scoprire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Finalmente un ragionamento 'sano' (non è l'unico, ne ho letti altri che mi riguardano e che condivido nonostante non siano certamente benevoli nei miei confronti).
> Allora : CHI, di grazia, presuppone un tradimento all'inizio della propria unione ? Nessuno, volendola considerare indissolubile.
> Venivamo entrambi da un tradimento. Vero. Talmente vero che a differenza di tanti altri abbiamo avuto la forza di lasciare i rispettivi e metterci insieme. Cosa che solo un grande amore consente di fare.
> Quello che mi stupisce, in questo forum, è che non ci si rende conto che qui e altrove si parla dell'"emerso", di quello che si sa, di quello che si è "scoperto".
> ...


e meno male che dici di amarla...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> La colpa principale di lei sarebbe essersi fatta scoprire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, idiota, non è quella.
Farsi scoprire genera casini, che è diverso.
Parlavo di gestione del 'post', forse sei capace solo di scrivere e non di leggere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Caro conterraneo, NON è esattamente quello il mio punto di vista.
> SE non lo vengo a sapere NON soffro per cui, SE PROPRIO NON PUOI FARNE A MENO, cerca di usare tutte le cautele possibili.
> E, soprattutto, chiarisciti le idee : il tuo amante lo ami davvero ? Bene, allora lascia il tuo compagno/marito per lui.
> Viceversa, non è amore ma una sbandata ?
> Bene, allora rimettiti VELOCEMENTE in carreggiata.


... allora:
qua di traditori ce ne sono, ce ne sono stati, ce ne saranno.
Modalità, motivazioni, diverse tra loro.
Tu chi sei per dire a lei come avrebbe dovuto tradirti?
Volevi anche scegliere chi, magari?
Il tradimento ha sempre, come presupposto, quello di non essere sgamati.
Se si pensasse di esserlo, non si tradirebbe.
Siamo proprio all'ABC, eh?


ho notato che prima hai risposto tergiversando... quindi ti rifaccio la domanda in modo non equivocabile:
adesso, se viene a sapere che tu che ti sei permesso di giudicarla, punirla, dall'alto della tua integrità... hai fatto come. se non peggio(perchè peggio te lo dico dopo) di lei, prima di lei, tu che cazzerola le racconti?


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tuo atteggiamento, oltremodo aggressivo, mi spinge a non risponderti per cui puoi tranquillamente fare a meno di commentare. I tuoi commenti non sono graditi e di thread qui ce n'è parecchi.


io commento dove è quanto voglio.
non sono graditi perché quelli come te 
fuggono le persone limpide.
Mi percepisci aggressiva perché tocco i punti nevralgici.
e perché io  a differenza tua, non sono affatto moralista,
e ammetto sempre tutti i miei errori senza scaricare sugli altri.
tu hai fatto del male alla tua compagna, molto, e non riesci 
neppure ad avvicinarti da lontano all'idea.
e hai fatto molto molto male a tuo figlio.
comunque oh, cavoli vostri.


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Caro conterraneo, NON è esattamente quello il mio punto di vista.
> SE non lo vengo a sapere NON soffro per cui, SE PROPRIO NON PUOI FARNE A MENO, cerca di usare tutte le cautele possibili.
> E, soprattutto, chiarisciti le idee : il tuo amante lo ami davvero ? Bene, allora lascia il tuo compagno/marito per lui.
> Viceversa, non è amore ma una sbandata ?
> *Bene, allora rimettiti VELOCEMENTE in carreggiata*.


Ma vedi, lei ti ha già detto che ha sbagliato e che ti ama.
Tua moglie è tornata, mi pare, solo che a te restano forti dubbi sul futuro e sulle sensazioni che ha provato in quel tradimento. Tu hai avuto la capacità di sconnettere completamente la tua amante dalla tua vita, lei meno. Ma la differenza tra il sapere e non sapere è fondamentale, lei non ha perso la fiducia, tu si. Ma non puoi pretendere che lei cancelli i tuoi dubbi con uno schiocco di dita. Qui, butti dietro il passato, e cerchi di capire se puoi fidarti ancora, e questo puoi capirlo solo tu.


----------



## spleen (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Motivazioni ? Nessuna.
> *L'ho fatto perchè mi piaceva, perchè mi andava.*
> Nessun appiglio parapsicologico, nessuna scusa, nessun 'l'ho fatto perchè tu'.
> Quando ti sgamano sei nudo, tanto vale evitare di rivestirsi.


Quello che secondo me devi capire è che questa cosa poteva scriverla anche la tua attuale moglie parlando della sua storia. Il fatto delle sue deboli giustificazioni è un dettaglio che non modifica nulla.
Non siete diversi, nella sostanza.
Se lei ti avesse detto subito quanto sopra cosa avrebbe cambiato?
Niente credo.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, idiota, non è quella.
> Farsi scoprire genera casini, che è diverso.
> Parlavo di gestione del 'post', forse sei capace solo di scrivere e non di leggere...


ehmmm no...sei fuori strada.....:rotfl: 
(Esistono persone che leggono per lettera, altre per sillabe, altre per
parole, altre per righe, altre per paragrafi, alcuni addirittura per pagina....).

se non si fosse fatta scoprire, non ci sarebbe post.
se tu fossi stato un minimo sincero e responsabile,
ci sarebbe un post molto diverso.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2014)

jim a me sembra che quello che non sopporti e' il fatto che tu stia soffrendo mentre a lei hai risparmiato questa cosa. allora diglielo, sentitevi DAVVERO pari.
in modo che potrete ricomncire senza fantasmi e senza cose tipo: io soffro e tu no....
perche a me il punto sempbra quello, inoltre sembra anche che tu pensi che lei lo abbia fatto apposta a farsi scoprire, am dubito fortemente.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Caro conterraneo, NON è esattamente quello il mio punto di vista.
> SE non lo vengo a sapere NON soffro per cui, SE PROPRIO NON PUOI FARNE A MENO, cerca di usare tutte le cautele possibili.
> E, soprattutto, chiarisciti le idee : il tuo amante lo ami davvero ? Bene, allora lascia il tuo compagno/marito per lui.
> Viceversa, non è amore ma una sbandata ?
> Bene, allora rimettiti VELOCEMENTE in carreggiata.


ecco, basta fare come hai fatto tu,
per essere bravini.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> jim a me sembra che quello che non sopporti e' il fatto che tu stia soffrendo mentre a lei hai risparmiato questa cosa. allora diglielo, sentitevi DAVVERO pari.
> in modo che potrete ricomncire senza fantasmi e senza cose tipo: io soffro e tu no....
> perche a me il punto sempbra quello, inoltre sembra anche che tu pensi che lei lo abbia fatto apposta a farsi scoprire, am dubito fortemente.


Secondo me lui soffre per l'orgoglio del maschio ferito.
:carneval:
Ora non riesce più a sentirsi il migliore,
pur provandoci in tutti i modi
con la storiella dell'avere tradito in maniera 
indolore e matura.
la SUA compagna ha goduto con un altro!


----------



## net (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Caro conterraneo, NON è esattamente quello il mio punto di vista.
> SE non lo vengo a sapere NON soffro per cui, SE PROPRIO NON PUOI FARNE A MENO, cerca di usare tutte le cautele possibili.
> E, soprattutto, chiarisciti le idee : il tuo amante lo ami davvero ? Bene, allora lascia il tuo compagno/marito per lui.
> Viceversa, non è amore ma una sbandata ?
> Bene, allora rimettiti VELOCEMENTE in carreggiata.



(sono donna ) glielo hai posto così? Cosa ti ha risposto? mi sembra che ti abbia già detto di amarti no?


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Molti ma non tutti.
> Molti non giudicano ma fanno un'analisi (giusta o sbagliata) senza dare troppi giudizi...se tu credi che io debba dire del mio ex tradimento (mi chiedo a che pro) mi sembra davvero che tu viva su un altro pianeta...


ho la stessa impressione, viviamo su due pianeti diversi. ti auguro di trovare utenti che sappiano darti qualche suggerimento più utile alla tua situazione e alla tua visione.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti dico cosa penso:
> penso che sia assai probabile che la letterina te l'abbia mandata la tua ex.
> Penso che sia assai probabile che volesse ottenere la crisi, se non la fine, del tuo matrimonio.
> Penso che sia anche possibile che si giochi pure il jolly di fare sapere a tua moglie della vostra, di storia... e se è solo possibile e non probabile il motivo è dato dal fatto che se ne siete a conoscenza solo voi due viene sgamata in un nanosecondo.
> ...


quoto.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io ma non ne ho le prove, e per abitudine mi piace stare ai 'fatti' non alle ipotesi.


tu le stai mentendo e questo è un fatto. un fatto che non ti piace quindi trascurabile.


----------



## net (8 Ottobre 2014)

Mi era sfuggito delle "botte"... 
Scusa, tu la tradisci e lei non lo sa, lei ti tradisce e tu lo sai... e ti permetti di fare una cosa del genere? Consentimi allora di non credere minimamente a ciò che dici. Ti rode che ti abbia tradito, e tanto. Perchè ti ha dimostrato che come ha tradito il suo ex con te, ha tradito te con un altro. Esattamente come hai fatto tu con lei. Ti nascondi dietro questa cosa del sapere e non sapere, solo perchè vuoi usarla a tuo vantaggio. Altrimenti spiegami come mai le hai messo le mani addosso... cosa veramente inqualificabile, da donna ti reputerei meno di zero.


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

magari e' lui che le ha prese...


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari e' lui che le ha prese...


Prima gli mette le corna e poi lo corca pure di mazzate? E sta ancora lì??


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari e' lui che le ha prese...


eh, no. Mi piacerebbe tanto, ma purtroppo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prima gli mette le corna e poi lo corca pure di mazzate? E sta ancora lì??


Oddio... non sarebbe proprio quanto di peggio abbiamo visto qui, eh?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Secondo me lui soffre per l'orgoglio del maschio ferito.
> :carneval:
> Ora non riesce più a sentirsi il migliore,
> pur provandoci in tutti i modi
> ...


Ti confermi un'idiota.
Non so se sei qui in veste di tradita o traditrice, ma se è per la prima che sei qui allora le corna una come te se le merita tutte, saccente e cattivella come poche..


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

ma dove sta scritto che l'ha picchiata???


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ti confermi un'idiota.
> Non so se sei qui in veste di tradita o traditrice, ma se è per la prima che sei qui allora le corna una come te se le merita tutte, saccente e cattivella come poche..


ed ecco che esce fuori il gentiluomo d'altri tempi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma dove sta scritto che l'ha picchiata???


nel primo post, cara. A maggio.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio... non sarebbe proprio quanto di peggio abbiamo visto qui, eh?


La violenza sugli uomini è una cosa della quale si parla molto poco per tantissimi motivi, primo su tutti la vergogna...e la violenza da parte delle donne può essere molto pesante perchè di una donna non fa male lo schiaffo, fa male tutta una serie di cose...
Prendevo solo in considerazione la cosa e sinceramente mi chiedo davvero che ci sta a fare in un caso simile. Ovviamente per ipotesi, perchè se è al contrario la domanda la farei a lei.
Sai quello che è capitato a me, ma io non ho mai ricevuto uno schiaffo da parte di un mio uomo, amante o compagno che sia. E quel genere di violenza a me fa una paura che nemmeno lo immagini...


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel primo post, cara. A maggio.


minchia. mi ci sono messa anche a discutere sul tipo di terapia.:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ti confermi un'idiota.
> Non so se sei qui in veste di tradita o traditrice, ma se è per la prima che sei qui allora le corna una come te se le merita tutte, saccente e cattivella come poche..


Scrivi su un forum e hai scritto una storia che può dar adito a critiche per svariati motivi, ma idiota lo vai a dire qualcun altro.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora:
> qua di traditori ce ne sono, ce ne sono stati, ce ne saranno.
> Modalità, motivazioni, diverse tra loro.
> Tu chi sei per dire a lei come avrebbe dovuto tradirti?
> ...


Ti ho già risposto, sarebbero c***i miei e ci sarebbe ben poco da dire.
Quanto a quello che scrivi prima, non vedo dove tu possa evincere che volevo sceglierle io l'amante...mi limitavo a sottolineare l'esigenza di usare quante più cautele possibili.
Mi rendo ahimè conto che qui c'è gente che parte da posizioni preconcette e neanche legge quello che uno scrive...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La violenza sugli uomini è una cosa della quale si parla molto poco per tantissimi motivi, primo su tutti la vergogna...e la violenza da parte delle donne può essere molto pesante perchè di una donna non fa male lo schiaffo, fa male tutta una serie di cose...
> Prendevo solo in considerazione la cosa e sinceramente mi chiedo davvero che ci sta a fare in un caso simile. Ovviamente per ipotesi, perchè se è al contrario la domanda la farei a lei.
> Sai quello che è capitato a me, ma io non ho mai ricevuto uno schiaffo da parte di un mio uomo, amante o compagno che sia. E quel genere di violenza a me fa una paura che nemmeno lo immagini...


ma ti pare che questo, dopo aver fatto la sceneggiata del puro di cuore tradito crudelmente, se faceva pure menà? 
Uno che adesso, per vendicare l'onore ferito, promette di ri-cornificare ma questa volta dando notizia della cos perchè le sceneggiate fatte non gli sembrano sufficenti?
Poi, datosi che sto picchiando sul chiodo da parecchio e lui ELEGANTEMENTE glissa...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scrivi su un forum e hai scritto una storia che può dar adito a critiche per svariati motivi, ma idiota lo vai a dire qualcun altro.


scrivo su un forum dove invece di giudicare il caso in sè più d'uno la mette sul personale e insulta. Posso replicare o devo tacere ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto, sarebbero c***i miei e ci sarebbe ben poco da dire.
> Quanto a quello che scrivi prima, non vedo dove tu possa evincere che volevo sceglierle io l'amante...mi limitavo a sottolineare l'esigenza di usare quante più cautele possibili.
> Mi rendo ahimè conto che qui c'è gente che parte da posizioni preconcette e neanche legge quello che uno scrive...


ah, ecco, sarebbero cazzi(si può dire, sai? è alzare le mani che non si può fare, per legge proprio, nemmeno più nella propria dimora, sono finiti i bei tempi) tuoi.
Poi le posizioni preconcette(eh?) le abbiamo noi.
Certo.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ti pare che questo, dopo aver fatto la sceneggiata del puro di cuore tradito crudelmente, se faceva pure menà?
> Uno che adesso, per vendicare l'onore ferito, promette di ri-cornificare ma questa volta dando notizia della cos perchè le sceneggiate fatte non gli sembrano sufficenti?
> Poi, datosi che sto picchiando sul chiodo da parecchio e lui ELEGANTEMENTE glissa...


Ma infatti lo ha scritto in modo che mi sa che pochi hanno letto, io lo avevo notato e lo avevo inteso...avevo risposto all'ipotesi che forse era lui a prenderle...


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> scrivo su un forum dove invece di giudicare il caso in sè più d'uno la mette sul personale e insulta. Posso replicare o devo tacere ?


guarda che ti hanno dato tanti pareri senza alcun insulto, ma non li prendi in considerazione perché non ti vanno a genio. ma hai picchiato tua moglie quando hai scoperto il suo tradimento?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ti pare che questo, dopo aver fatto la sceneggiata del puro di cuore tradito crudelmente, se faceva pure menà?
> Uno che adesso, per vendicare l'onore ferito, promette di ri-cornificare ma questa volta dando notizia della cos perchè le sceneggiate fatte non gli sembrano sufficenti?
> Poi, datosi che sto picchiando sul chiodo da parecchio e lui ELEGANTEMENTE glissa...


Ti ho già risposto, e per due volte.
Se la risposta non ti soddisfa non so che fare, davvero..


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

net ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito delle "botte"...
> Scusa, tu la tradisci e lei non lo sa, lei ti tradisce e tu lo sai... e ti permetti di fare una cosa del genere? Consentimi allora di non credere minimamente a ciò che dici. *Ti rode che ti abbia tradito, e tanto*. Perchè ti ha dimostrato che come ha tradito il suo ex con te, ha tradito te con un altro. Esattamente come hai fatto tu con lei. Ti nascondi dietro questa cosa del sapere e non sapere, solo perchè vuoi usarla a tuo vantaggio. Altrimenti spiegami come mai *le hai messo le mani addosso*... cosa veramente inqualificabile, da donna ti reputerei meno di zero.


Non avevo letto questa cosa. Se è vera, sei una MERDA. Pure se lei ti avesse messo le corna e tu no. Vergognati.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> scrivo su un forum dove invece di giudicare il caso in sè più d'uno la mette sul personale e insulta. Posso replicare o devo tacere ?


Io non ho letto insulti, ma ho letto che tu arrivi qui e dopo 2 interventi parti dando dell'idiota e non si può leggere.
Troverai gente che ti risponde in maniera più soft e in maniera più accesa, ma non perchè sei TU, solo riferito alla tua storia. Non c'è nulla di personale.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> guarda che ti hanno dato tanti pareri senza alcun insulto, ma non li prendi in considerazione perché non ti vanno a genio. ma hai picchiato tua moglie quando hai scoperto il suo tradimento?


leggi bene e di insulti ne troverai.
Si ho picchiato la mia compagna dopo averlo scoperto. Non invoco neanche l'attenuante della provocazione perché alzare le mani su una donna é aberrante ed è per questo che sono finito in terapia.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ho letto insulti, ma ho letto che tu arrivi qui e dopo 2 interventi parti dando dell'idiota e non si può leggere.
> Troverai gente che ti risponde in maniera più soft e in maniera più accesa, ma non perchè sei TU, solo riferito alla tua storia. Non c'è nulla di personale.


leggi meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto, e per due volte.
> Se la risposta non ti soddisfa non so che fare, davvero..


veramente mi pari tu quello che non trova l'albero dove impiccarsi(cit. Bertoldo)


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente mi pari tu quello che non trova l'albero dove impiccarsi(cit. Bertoldo)


gentilissima, davvero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> gentilissima, davvero.


eh ma lo sapevo, chè Bertoldo dovrebbero farlo leggere obbligatoriamente e invece...
Parafrasi: dato che non trovi la risposta che ti piace, non ti soffermi su nessuna.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> leggi bene e di insulti ne troverai.
> Si ho picchiato la mia compagna dopo averlo scoperto. Non invoco neanche l'attenuante della provocazione perché alzare le mani su una donna é aberrante ed è per questo che sono finito in terapia.


è veramente orribile quello che hai fatto, tant'è che è illegale e infatti con un'altra donna ti beccavi una denuncia. ti stai comportando malissimo nei confronti di tua moglie e non c'è un briciolo di moralismo. non siete affatto uguali, tu sei molto peggio. le stai mentendo e quindi sei anche un bugiardo, questo non è un insulto ma un fatto, visto che ti piacciono tanto. sei anche un codardo, ecco perché ti sembra così lontano il mio consiglio di dirle la verità sul tuo tradimento, perché mantieni un atteggiamento da "tradito" con lei, pur consapevole di aver fatto lo stesso sbaglio.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è veramente orribile quello che hai fatto, tant'è che è illegale e infatti con un'altra donna ti beccavi una denuncia. ti stai comportando malissimo nei confronti di tua moglie e non c'è un briciolo di moralismo. non siete affatto uguali, tu sei molto peggio. le stai mentendo e quindi sei anche un bugiardo, questo non è un insulto ma un fatto, visto che ti piacciono tanto. sei anche un codardo, ecco perché ti sembra così lontano il mio consiglio di dirle la verità sul tuo tradimento, perché mantieni un atteggiamento da "tradito" con lei, pur consapevole di aver fatto lo stesso sbaglio.


Lo so che è orribile l'ho detto io non c'era bisogno della tua sottolineatura...è incredibile come questo mio post abbia generato una valanga di 'pareri' sul mio agire e non una parola sulla fedifraga...


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo so che è orribile l'ho detto io non c'era bisogno della tua sottolineatura...è incredibile come questo mio post abbia generato una valanga di 'pareri' sul mio agire e non una parola sulla fedifraga...


Mi risulta che sia fedifrago anche tu, oltre che violento.
Cosa vuoi che si dica della tua compagna? Che vi meritate? Ma lei non credo si meriti di essere picchiata.
Quindi davvero, fai qualcosa per questo accadimento, dici che per questo sei andato in terapia...ecco, continua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo so che è orribile l'ho detto io non c'era bisogno della tua sottolineatura...è incredibile come questo mio post abbia generato una valanga di 'pareri' sul mio agire e non una parola sulla fedifraga...


Ma fatti delle domande allora. Poi datti anche le risposte, visto che quelle degli altri non ti piacciono.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Poi, che dirvi...m'avete fatto sentire più merda di quanto già non mi sentissi, ma non chiedetemi di ringraziarvi...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma fatti delle domande allora. Poi datti anche le risposte, visto che quelle degli altri non ti piacciono.


O.T. Gas sta raccontando cosa avete fatto nei giorni che l'hai rapito: SALLO


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma fatti delle domande allora. Poi datti anche le risposte, visto che quelle degli altri non ti piacciono.


Non mi piacciono alcune risposte, non tutte.
Ce n'è più d'una assolutamente non benevola nei miei confronti ma che condivido, altre meno, altre per niente.
Più tardi elenco volentieri quelle che reputo più pregevoli.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo so che è orribile l'ho detto io non c'era bisogno della tua sottolineatura...è incredibile come questo mio post abbia generato una valanga di 'pareri' sul mio agire e non una parola sulla fedifraga...


se andiamo in un luogo virtuale a raccontare la nostra storia, certo non ci possiamo lamentare di come rispondano gli altri. quando io ho raccontato un po' della mia, mi sono state date delle opinioni a cui non avevo mai pensato, oppure discordanti ecc. cosa volevi? che tutti le dessero della puttana o cosa? ti ha dato delle motivazioni che sono molto comuni, descrivendo meccanismi psicologici molto simili a quelli di altri. è stata talmente goffa nel tradirti che te lo hanno fatto sapere tramite una lettera anonima. il tutto si riduce ad una cosa, in questi casi: se il tradito supera il dolore e se la relazione si può recuperare, caso vostro, o come gestire una separazione, caso di altri. spesso si chiede ai traditi se per caso potevano avevano percepito qualcosa e i traditi stessi si scervellano e fanno autocritica. tu getti en passant che non solo l'avevi tradita in precedenza senza che lei ti scoprisse, che alla scoperta tua l'ha picchiata, che alla fine tu non hai fatto niente oppure tutto bene e che questa cosa non si mette in discussione, che tanto il dolore si prova solo se si sa. che genere di risposta vuoi e perchè mai sei qui se non per sentire opinioni diverse dalle tue in un dialogo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poi, che dirvi...m'avete fatto sentire più merda di quanto già non mi sentissi, ma non chiedetemi di ringraziarvi...


Sentirsi una merda non serve a un cazzo. Serve fare pulizia interiore, smettere di raccontarsela e di prendersi il ruolo della vittima.
Lo so che il tradimento fa male.
Tu non lo sapevi e non credevi facesse tanto male, evè?
Tu che eri quello furbo che non si faceva sgamare...
Invece non sei stato tanto furbo da riuscire a fermarla prima, giusto?
Quello ti brucia.
Perchè lo sai anche tu che quando sei sulla giostra non ci sono santi che ti facciano scendere.


----------



## net (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poi, che dirvi...m'avete fatto sentire più merda di quanto già non mi sentissi, ma non chiedetemi di ringraziarvi...


in verità, io ti ho anche fatto delle domande e chiesto delle risposte. Forse nel turbinìo di posts non hai notato. Ti ho chiesto se hai posto il problema della "discrezione" alla tua compagna. E se lei ti ha confermato che ti ama ed è stata una sbandata. In tal caso dovresti passarci su, se ti interessa SOLO il fatto di averlo scoperto. Hai sofferto, bon, metabolizza e vai avanti. Però le botte allora gliele hai date non per il tradimento, ma per essersi fatta scoprire? Questa cosa del mettere le mani avanti dicendo "se mi tradisci ok ma non devo saperlo" mi pare una baggianata, consentimelo. Se dico mi tradisci, ok, è perchè posso accettare un tradimento. Altrimenti mi sembra solo un nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia, fare i tipi "avanti" che non hanno problemi col tradimento....certo, perchè fingono che non accada. Secondo me il nocciolo è questo: la bugia peggiore l'hai raccontata a te stesso.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti dico cosa penso:
> penso che sia assai probabile che la letterina te l'abbia mandata la tua ex.
> Penso che sia assai probabile che volesse ottenere la crisi, se non la fine, del tuo matrimonio.
> Penso che sia anche possibile che si giochi pure il jolly di fare sapere a tua moglie della vostra, di storia... e se è solo possibile e non probabile il motivo è dato dal fatto che se ne siete a conoscenza solo voi due viene sgamata in un nanosecondo.
> ...


Io adoro questa donna.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

magari prova a leggere qui:
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18632-perche-ti-ho-tradito


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> leggi bene e di insulti ne troverai.
> Si ho picchiato la mia compagna dopo averlo scoperto. Non invoco neanche l'attenuante della provocazione perché alzare le mani su una donna é aberrante ed è per questo che sono finito in terapia.


ed in cosa consiste la terapia?  sputarti allo specchio ogni volta che ci passi dinanzi?  chè altrimenti direi che devi cambiare terapia.

chè se ti stupisci degli insulti dopo che hai affermato che hai menato una donna perchè ti ha tradito,quando tu hai fatto lo stesso è doppiamente infame come gesto.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ed ecco che esce fuori il gentiluomo d'altri tempi...


a me fa ridere....perché come leggi non ha capito niente....
:rotfl::rotfl:
Mi sta rallegrando il pomeriggio
(domani ho visite e mi distoglie dalla paura)


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sentirsi una merda non serve a un cazzo. Serve fare pulizia interiore, smettere di raccontarsela e di prendersi il ruolo della vittima.
> Lo so che il tradimento fa male.
> Tu non lo sapevi e non credevi facesse tanto male, evè?
> Tu che eri quello furbo che non si faceva sgamare...
> ...


Sbagliato.
Se mi avessi letto con un pò d'attenzione avresti appreso che dalla giostra (dalla mia) ci sono sceso da solo e senza tentennamenti.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> scrivo su un forum dove invece di giudicare il caso in sè più d'uno la mette sul personale e insulta. Posso replicare o devo tacere ?


Scusa eh, ma chi l'avrebbe messa sul personale???


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a me fa ridere....perché come leggi non ha capito niente....
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi sta rallegrando il pomeriggio
> (domani ho visite e mi distoglie dalla paura)


eh ma i gentiluomini d'altri tempi, come ricordavo ieri a Miss, erano proprio così: a loro tutto era permesso, amanti, postriboli, bordelli.
Poi se beccavano la moglie che li tradiva, prima la menavano, poi la buttavano fuori di casa, il che voleva dire sotto un ponte, o in un bordello o in un convento, se andava bene, perchè la famiglia mica se le riprendeva in seno, le ripudiate.
Il tutto in una amena cornice di modi ossequiosi e baciamani.
Immagino che ci sia gente che li rimpiange, i bei tempi.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a me fa ridere....perché come leggi non ha capito niente....
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi sta rallegrando il pomeriggio
> (domani ho visite e mi distoglie dalla paura)


ho capito ma non necessariamente condivido.
Mi fa piacere aver rallegrato il tuo pomeriggio, evidentemente non c'è niente di meglio per una come te che bastonare il prossimo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> Se mi avessi letto con un pò d'attenzione avresti appreso che dalla giostra (dalla mia) ci sono sceso da solo e senza tentennamenti.


grazie, quando ti è passata. Anche tua moglie, mi risulta da quello che hai scritto, aveva chiuso la storia. Quindi? che c'è di diverso?
Ah sì, la tua amante che non si fa i cazzi suoi.
Eh, ma se non fosse stata la tua amante e tu non l'avessi mollata... noo avresti saputo niente.
Io ho un'idea.
Pigliatela con lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Io adoro questa donna.:up:


wow.


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> leggi bene e di insulti ne troverai.
> Si ho picchiato la mia compagna dopo averlo scoperto. Non invoco neanche l'attenuante della provocazione perché alzare le mani su una donna é aberrante ed è per questo che sono finito in terapia.


Schiaffi o pugni? Sai, è per capire se sei una MERDA o un CRIMINALE.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> leggi bene e di insulti ne troverai.
> Si ho picchiato la mia compagna dopo averlo scoperto. Non invoco neanche l'attenuante della provocazione perché alzare le mani su una donna é aberrante ed è per questo che sono finito in terapia.


Guarda, io che sono proprio cattivella :rotfl::rotfl:
E inacidita dai tradimenti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E che da idiotona qual sono (per non aver sfruttato le mie
capacita'....) leggo più righe assieme alla velocità della luce,
su quel 'dettaglio', che avevo immediatamente colto,
avevo volutamente glissato.
speravo che andasse perso e che non ti massacrassero,
perché comunque in certi momenti tutto può succedere,
e personalmente non me la sento di giudicare un singolo,
spero, gesto di rabbioso, e (purtroppo) non mi
sento migliore di nessuno, io.
ripeto, di quanto scrivi mi colpisce l'ipocrisia,
e anche i luoghi comuni.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> leggi bene e di insulti ne troverai.
> Si ho picchiato la mia compagna dopo averlo scoperto. Non invoco neanche l'attenuante della provocazione perché alzare le mani su una donna é aberrante ed è per questo che sono finito in terapia.


VERGOGNATI


----------



## net (8 Ottobre 2014)

Immagino non l'abbia picchiata quando tradiva _con lui_.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ho capito ma non necessariamente condivido.
> Mi fa piacere aver rallegrato il tuo pomeriggio, evidentemente non c'è niente di meglio per una come te che bastonare il prossimo...


Ehmmm....non direi.....magari
leggiti un po' anche le storie altrui,
prima di trarre conclusioni affrettate


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> VERGOGNATI



Doppiamente avendola tradita gia' prima.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> grazie, quando ti è passata. Anche tua moglie, mi risulta da quello che hai scritto, aveva chiuso la storia. Quindi? che c'è di diverso?
> Ah sì, la tua amante che non si fa i cazzi suoi.
> Eh, ma se non fosse stata la tua amante e tu non l'avessi mollata... noo avresti saputo niente.
> Io ho un'idea.
> Pigliatela con lei.


Senti non è che devi per forza sostenere l'insostenibile...io l'ho lasciata. Punto. Chi ti dice che mi fosse passata ? Come faccio a credere alla mia compagna quando quella sera messaggiava col tipo ?
La mia storiella l'ho chiusa tre anni fa e sebbene la mia ex qualche input me l'ha certamente dato è indubbio che la mia compagna messaggiava di fronte a me quella sera, e comunque cosa vuoi farci...bisogna stare attenti a fare i piacioni in giro..


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> Se mi avessi letto con un pò d'attenzione avresti appreso che dalla giostra (dalla mia) ci sono sceso da solo e senza tentennamenti.


Jim, le strade possibili sono due, e se rileggi i miei post sono elencate con tanto di numeretto, e dipendono essenzialmente dalla tua condizione economica.
Il matrimonio a me pare sostanzialmente esaurito: 
- tu tradisci lei, e con questa cosa non hai ancora fatto i conti, dall'esterno si vede benissimo. La motivazione è abbastanza superficiale (l'altra era gnocca e ti andava darle due botte), l'attenuante è che tua moglie non sa e quindi non ha sofferto (ma magari ha sofferto uguale: tu sarai stato distante, lontano, non messaggiavi sotto i suoi occhi ma non "c'eri"), dici a te stesso che la cosa non ha ripercussioni sul tuo matrimonio (quando è evidente che non è così: forse è la tua amica ad aver scritto; vive vicino casa vostra; sarà per sempre una minaccia al tuo "segreto");
- lei tradisce te, segno che evidentemente in 3 anni il malessere non è passato affatto, e lo fa senza preoccuparsi che tu lo scopra, alla luce del sole;
- avviate una terapia di coppia, che naufraga.
- tu stai soffrendo, e non le credi.

Nel mezzo, un'aggressione fisica (una?), mentre hai un bimbo di 5 anni...

Jim, alcuni qui sono poco dolci con te. Ma - Santiddio - rileggi il casino che avete impiantato in pochi anni, e trai le conclusioni che appaiono ovvie.....


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

perché sa, cosa comprende tradire ... 
essere escluso ... fuori partita ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma i gentiluomini d'altri tempi, come ricordavo ieri a Miss, erano proprio così: a loro tutto era permesso, amanti, postriboli, bordelli.
> Poi se beccavano la moglie che li tradiva, prima la menavano, poi la buttavano fuori di casa, il che voleva dire sotto un ponte, o in un bordello o in un convento, se andava bene, perchè la famiglia mica se le riprendeva in seno, le ripudiate.
> Il tutto in una amena cornice di modi ossequiosi e baciamani.
> Immagino che ci sia gente che li rimpiange, i bei tempi.


e si.....ciao sbri,
ora da uff a riunione scolastica figlio con zona ssiro bloccata per manifestazione, 
che palle.
domani giornata durissima,
stasera se riesco scrivo un po'


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Senti non è che devi per forza sostenere l'insostenibile...io l'ho lasciata. Punto. Chi ti dice che mi fosse passata ? Come faccio a credere alla mia compagna quando quella sera messaggiava col tipo ?
> La mia storiella l'ho chiusa tre anni fa e sebbene la mia ex qualche input me l'ha certamente dato *è indubbio che la mia compagna messaggiava di fronte a me quella sera*, e comunque cosa vuoi farci...bisogna stare attenti a fare i piacioni in giro..


Cavolo, una provocazione bella e buona! Quindi l'hai picchiata. Davanti a tuo figlio o in privato, MERDA (oppure CRIMINALE? non mi hai risposto...)?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Cavolo, una provocazione bella e buona! Quindi l'hai picchiata. Davanti a tuo figlio o in privato, MERDA (oppure CRIMINALE? non mi hai risposto...)?


ho già ammesso di essere una merda. Se darmi della merda ti fa sentire meglio fai pure. La vera merda frustrata sei tu.


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

si, ma e' inutile che ti incazzi; non e' che ti aspettavi applausi per aver picchiato tua moglie; peraltro, avendo tu fatto lo stesso con lei con l'unica differenza che lei non lo sa...sai che differenza...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma e' inutile che ti incazzi; non e' che ti aspettavi applausi per aver picchiato tua moglie; peraltro, avendo tu fatto lo stesso con lei con l'unica differenza che lei non lo sa...sai che differenza...


infatti lo ho ammesso e mi sono definito come meritavo. Non c è bisogno della gogna che serve unicamente a far puntare l'indice a qualche povero FRUSTRATO/A


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2014)

A me stupisce, ma forse nemeno tanto, solo una cosa. Che una donna dopo essere stata picchiata sta ancora con quella persona e ci compra una casa.
Per il resto non ho capito se vuoi dei consigli o cosa


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

allora non ho capito io che vorresti...per quel che conta, la mia idea e' che il vostro matrimonio e' finito da un pezzo e che tu sei fortunato che tua moglie non abbia preso armi e bagagli (e figlio, povera anima) e se ne sia andata...alternativamente, che non ti abbia fatto trovare le tue cose fuori dalla finestra. A me sembra, a leggere, che tra voi non ci sia piu' amore, ne' rispetto.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Ma perché non ti scusi con la tua compagna e 
se la ami non la preghi di ricominciare aiutandovi a 
vicenda nelle vostre debolezze?
se ti ama lo farà.
tutti siamo deboli e facciamo cazzate,
anche piuttosto orrende,
anche io,
anche tu.
con le persone che ci vogliono bene
c'e' il vantaggio che, a volte, si può 
essere accettati come si, coi 
propri limiti.
ma occorre sincerità, non credi?


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ho già ammesso di essere una merda. Se darmi della merda ti fa sentire meglio fai pure. La vera merda frustrata sei tu.


Ummm... fammi pensare. Non ho mai picchiato una donna in vita mia, sono proprio frustrato.
Tu invece quante ne hai picchiate? E non mi hai detto se tuo figlio guardava... tua nuora ti ringrazierà, complimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma perché non ti scusi con la tua compagna e
> se la ami non la preghi di ricominciare aiutandovi a
> vicenda nelle vostre debolezze?
> se ti ama lo farà.
> ...


Ma se fa terapia di coppia e non ammette il tradimento da che sincerità vuoi partire
Io penso che sua moglie abbia anche pensato ERRONEAMENTE di essersi meritata sti 4 schiaffi per il suo tradimento e che abbia deciso di riprovarci. Ora, pensa se scopre che lui l'ha tradita prima sti 4 schiaffi come lì ridà buttandolo fuori di casa


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ummm... fammi pensare. Non ho mai picchiato una donna in vita mia, sono proprio frustrato.
> Tu invece quante ne hai picchiate? E non mi hai detto se tuo figlio guardava... tua nuora ti ringrazierà, complimenti.


Con la mia ex moglie sono stato insieme 12 anni senza mai toccarla UNA VOLTA.
Con la mia compagna non posso dire lo stesso.
Dimmi tu..


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ummm... fammi pensare. Non ho mai picchiato una donna in vita mia, sono proprio frustrato.
> Tu invece quante ne hai picchiate? E non mi hai detto se tuo figlio guardava... tua nuora ti ringrazierà, complimenti.



E'vero pure io.........in compenso le ho prese pero'...ma erano meritatissime-


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me stupisce, ma forse nemeno tanto, solo una cosa. Che una donna *dopo essere stata picchiata sta ancora con quella persona e ci compra una casa*.
> Per il resto non ho capito se vuoi dei consigli o cosa


Di solito la tolgono, la casa.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Di solito la tolgono, la casa.


Torquemada a te ti fa na pippa...


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con la mia ex moglie sono stato insieme 12 anni senza mai toccarla UNA VOLTA.
> Con la mia compagna non posso dire lo stesso.
> Dimmi tu..


Fortunata l'ex moglie? Oppure ha fatto la brava, senza umiliarti in pubblico? E' quello che brucia, vero?

Aggiungo: l'avevi picchiata anche prima delle corna?


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Torquemada a te ti fa na pippa...


No, cose accadute a gente che conosco... cretini, più che merde.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con la mia ex moglie sono stato insieme 12 anni senza mai toccarla UNA VOLTA.
> Con la mia compagna non posso dire lo stesso.
> Dimmi tu..


Me la spieghi prima che traggo conclusioni errate


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se fa terapia di coppia e non ammette il tradimento da che sincerità vuoi partire
> Io penso che sua moglie abbia anche pensato ERRONEAMENTE di essersi meritata sti 4 schiaffi per il suo tradimento e che abbia deciso di riprovarci. Ora, pensa se scopre che lui l'ha tradita prima sti 4 schiaffi come lì ridà buttandolo fuori di casa


Quoto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me la spieghi prima che traggo conclusioni errate


meno male che ci sei tu perchè avevo la spiegazione sulla punta delle dita.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meno male che ci sei tu perchè avevo la spiegazione sulla punta delle dita.


Nel senso che grazie a me hai evitato di sbottare?






OT comunque io e te dobbiamo parlare seriamente


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con la mia ex moglie sono stato insieme 12 anni senza mai toccarla UNA VOLTA.
> *Con la mia compagna non posso dire lo stesso.
> *Dimmi tu..


ma tu over faje?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma tu over faje?


che lingua é ?


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> che lingua é ?


napoletano...ma non credo sia il punto.
Cioè...tu avevi già picchiato? (non ho capito però chi è "la tua compagna")


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma perché non ti scusi con la tua compagna e
> se la ami non la preghi di ricominciare aiutandovi a
> vicenda nelle vostre debolezze?
> se ti ama lo farà.
> ...


Apprezzo la mutata modalità comunicativa e rispondo :
a) in che modo e perchè dovrei scusarmi ?
b) ci stiamo aiutando, e se qualche volta non ce la facciamo è perchè quella 'storiella' spunta inevitabilmente fuori. 
Il mio terapeuta ha più volte insistito invitandomi a non usarla come clava per demolire quello che è rimasto, a non scatenare l'esercito per 'punirla'. Il più delle volte ci riesco, ma non è facile.
c) lo sta facendo. Ha fatto mille evitabilissime cazzate ma sono sicuro dei suoi sentimenti. So che avrebbe potuto lasciarmi per quell'uomo, perchè lui era più che disposto a lasciare la sua famiglia per lei. So che non lo ha fatto e non so se solo per amore o, come spesso accade, perchè c'è un bambino di mezzo (o magari perchè dell'altro gliene fregava fino ad un certo punto), o per condizionamenti 'esterni' (la sua famiglia non le avrebbe mai perdonato una seconda rottura, la prima l'hanno digerita perchè figli non ce n'erano, in questo caso li avrebbe avuti contro), o perchè di incasinarsi la vita un'altra volta non le andava. Credo che mi ami ancora, ma credo anche che se hai tradito (e non per sesso, e non perchè sei una puttana) allora qualcosa è mutato...
d) la sincerità cui alludi non la condivido se intendi che dovrei confessare qualcosa che è FINITA TRE ANNI FA, che io ho voluto chiudere perchè non volevo in alcun modo mettere a rischio la mia famiglia. Sarebbe folle e controproducente. Ci riporterebbe a maggio. Follia pura. No. No.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> napoletano...ma non credo sia il punto.
> Cioè...tu avevi già picchiato? (non ho capito però chi è "la tua compagna")


Si. 
La verità è che forse in passato ero abituato troppo bene. Si discuteva ma senza parossismi, sempre con civiltà. Si alzava la voce e stop. Ma non si mentiva, non si negava l'evidenza, non si trattava l'interlocutoree come fosse un minus habens al quale va bene rispondere la prima cazzata che ti viene di dire. C'era rispetto, ma non c'era amore, nè passione. Andavamo d'accordissimo, eravamo un modello. Solo, non la amavo più e poi mi sono innamorato di quella che è la mia attuale compagna. Di un amore folle, reciproco, ossessivo, assoluto. Con un piccolo problema : modalità comunicative totalmente errate.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si.
> La verità è che forse in passato ero abituato troppo bene. Si discuteva ma senza parossismi, sempre con civiltà. Si alzava la voce e stop. *Ma non si mentiva*, non si negava l'evidenza, non si trattava l'interlocutoree come fosse un minus habens al quale va bene rispondere la prima cazzata che ti viene di dire. C'era rispetto, ma non c'era amore, nè passione. Andavamo d'accordissimo, eravamo un modello. Solo, non la amavo più e poi mi sono innamorato di quella che è la mia attuale compagna. Di un amore folle, reciproco, ossessivo, assoluto. Con un piccolo problema : *modalità comunicative totalmente errate*.


tu stai ancora mentendo e hai intenzione di continuare a farlo. la fai passare per una menzogna pure utile e necessaria, quando sai bene che qualora la verità saltasse fuori dovresti affrontare altri problemi e mettere completamente in discussione il tuo comportamento dopo averla scoperta. chissà, potrebbe anche lasciarti, sebbene non ti abbia lasciato nemmeno per le botte. non puoi proprio lamentarti di mancanza di sincerità se non sei sincero, questa è semplice coerenza, non un giudizio. da questo genere di comportamenti nascono rapporti sbilanciati e inevitabilmente problematici, come è appunto il vostro.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si.
> La verità è che forse in passato ero abituato troppo bene. Si discuteva ma senza parossismi, sempre con civiltà. Si alzava la voce e stop. Ma non si mentiva, non si negava l'evidenza, non si trattava l'interlocutoree come fosse un minus habens al quale va bene rispondere la prima cazzata che ti viene di dire. C'era rispetto, ma non c'era amore, nè passione. Andavamo d'accordissimo, eravamo un modello. Solo, non la amavo più e poi mi sono innamorato di quella che è la mia attuale compagna. Di un amore folle, reciproco, ossessivo, assoluto. Con un piccolo problema : *modalità comunicative totalmente errate*.


immagino ti riferisca alle mazzate...
ora (a prescindere che mi convinco sempre più che è un rapporto finito), ti chiedo:
1) di quanti episodi parliamo?
2) ne avete parlato con qualcuno?
3) cosa ti fa credere che l'amore sia folle e bla bla, visto che la tradivi (si può tradire un amore..ma un "amore folle, reciproco, ossessivo, assoluto" non ti da spazio a nulla, neanche ad una chiavata saltuaria...non trovi?)?
4) il fatto che lei possa - ad esempio - denunciarti, non ha proprio nessun ruolo nel fatto che resti a casa?

Sul "confessare il tuo tradimento": per me i tradimenti non si confessano (al massino non si compiono). Io ti ho fatto notare la cosa perchè parlavi di terapia di coppia. E' un bel tentativo, ma in terapia SI CHE DOVEVI PARLARE...Non mi sorprende che abbiate mollato. Tu non volevi parlare, e lei neanche. In compenso la menavi.

Jim tu hai parecchi parecchi problemi.


----------



## animalibera (8 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se fa terapia di coppia e non ammette il tradimento da che sincerità vuoi partire
> Io penso che sua moglie abbia anche pensato ERRONEAMENTE di essersi meritata sti 4 schiaffi per il suo tradimento e che abbia deciso di riprovarci. Ora, pensa se scopre che lui l'ha tradita prima sti 4 schiaffi come lì ridà buttandolo fuori di casa


Straquoto!


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Il tradimento, fatto in se, è desueto, come scrivi.
> bisognerebbe definirne bene il "modus operandi"
> che pare, premi molto di più...
> Lo vogliamo aiutare questo
> ...


Il modo del tradimento non è un tradimento del modo, ma della sostanza.
Se la gallina è il 'modo' che ha un uovo per creare un altro uovo, noi perdiamo la vita e le sue cose mentre ci grattiamo in testa guardando un muro bianco.
Il ragazzo ha un'arma in mano senza averne letto le istruzioni, senza sapere da quale parte fa male e da quale si impugna e senza aver idea di chi verrà ferito se deciderà di usarla.
Un mitra in mano ad bambino.
Ecco cos'è il tradimento a chi giura e si fa giurare fedeltà.
E' una barbarie passare da un'eternità all'altra fingendo che durerà di più di quella che è appena finita, malamente, dietro ad un angolo di strada, mentre lei non c'era, cercando di sbrigarti per non essere visto.
E si giura ancora ed ancora, con la facilità che hanno le puttane di abbracciare i pezzenti e lo stesso schifo che covano in seno.
Non c'è consapevolezza in questo.
Né di essere stati qualcosa di buono, né di aver avuto una parte, anche piccola, del bene che ci siamo meritati.
Il ragazzo è disordinato nel cuore e nel letto.
Picchia gli altri perchè in loro si rivede.
Ma senza colpire chi davvero se lo merita.
Codardo.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> immagino ti riferisca alle mazzate...
> ora (a prescindere che mi convinco sempre più che è un rapporto finito), ti chiedo:
> 1) di quanti episodi parliamo?
> 2) ne avete parlato con qualcuno?
> ...


Ne ho parlato prima in terapia di coppia poi con il mio.
E' su quello e solo su quello che sto lavorando.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me la spieghi prima che traggo conclusioni errate


Che forse in certi casi le modalità sono tali per cui si discute civilmente. La mia ex moglie non era certo un agnellino (non vorrei pensaste che prima stavo con una totalmente succube) ma non si è mai - ripeto : in 12 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio - arrivati a certi inqualificabili livelli (lo ripeto da solo così il gusto di puntare il dito e darmi della 'merda' ve lo tolgo). Forse, semplicemente, NON siamo fatti l'uno per l'altro giacchè arriviamo a certi, bassissimi, livelli. A volte l'amore non basta.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che forse in certi casi le modalità sono tali per cui si discute civilmente. La mia ex moglie non era certo un agnellino (non vorrei pensaste che prima stavo con una totalmente succube) ma non si è mai - ripeto : in 12 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio - arrivati a certi inqualificabili livelli (lo ripeto da solo così il gusto di puntare il dito e darmi della 'merda' ve lo tolgo). Forse, semplicemente, NON siamo fatti l'uno per l'altro giacchè arriviamo a certi, bassissimi, livelli. A volte l'amore non basta.


Ci sono coppie che arrivano a questi infimi livelli, tutto sta nel riconoscerlo per tempo e fermarsi immediatamente quando si trascende.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma fatti delle domande allora. Poi datti anche le risposte, visto che quelle degli altri non ti piacciono.


Queste, a mio parere, le risposte più convincenti (che non mi sembrano per nulla consolatorie, anzi)

da PresidentLBJ
"Avete  fatto benissimo. Lei si è solo infatuata di questo corteggiatore che  gliela batteva incessantemente e si è lasciata andare. Che male c'è, in  fondo?

D'altronde se aveva cornificato l'ex marito con te, significa che è  portata per queste scappatelle... chi la fa l'aspetti: sii sportivo,  coerente, lucidati le corna e prendi atto che passerai la vita con una a  cui piace vivere avventure; c'è di peggio.

Pace e bene"

da tullio
"il  tradimento fa male solo se lo scopri. Daccordo. Poiché lei non ti ha  scoperto, allora non conta. Invece, poiché tu hai scoperto lei, nei modi  che dichiari, allora botte e urla. Soprattutto, dici, perché lei si  giustifica minimizzando.
Come ironizza qualcuno qui sarebbe davvero strano se si giustificasse  "massimizzando". Che vuoi che dica uno/a scoperto/a? Che non era niente,  che era poca cosa, che non è colpa sua ma dell'altro, del mondo,  dell'ambiente, della natura... Sono scuse, certo...ma possono essere  solo scuse se scuse cerchi. Se cerchi la verità, allora, nei tuoi  termini, l'unica verità è che lei non è stata abbastanza accorta, al  contrario di te. Perché, in fondo, la verità più semplice eprobabile è  che anche lei ha trovato l'equivalente della tua bellezza straordinaria.  
Ma queste, ormai, sono cose vecchie, visto che state per metter su casa nuova. 
Rimangono invece le questioni di fondo. La ami ancora? Davvero tanto al  punto di non pensare più a bellezze straordinarie? E lei? Perché se  entrambi vi aspettate solo la fedeltà dell'altro... Se tu sei il primo  ad avere retropensieri, e ti riservi il diritto di avere storie perché  tanto tu sei furbo, e dunque non hai necessità di discutere la cosa con  lei, mentre lei è bene che dica tutto e rinunci ad altri perché tanto è  poco furba, mi pare che la strada non può che essere in salita. 
La cosa giusta da fare sarebbe stata, invece di urla e insulti, dirle  quel che avevi combinato tu, e provare a ricostruire su basi paritarie.  Ormai è tardi per rivelare la cosa, certo (e spera che non ci siano  amorevoli vicini pronti a ritrovare lettere anonime su te) ma tu devi  decidere da che parte stare. E quanto/se la ami."

da eagle
"Dici  che non l'hai ferita. Vero, lei non sa che l'hai tradita quindi non può  soffrire per questo, lapalissiano. Ma mi domando: che senso ha  sposarsi, mettere su famiglia con questi presupposti? Non era più facile  dirsi dall'inizio che la scappatella poteva starci e che questo non  avrebbe intaccato sostanzialmente il vostro rapporto? Davvero, lo dico  senza ironia, voi partivate da una posizione vantaggiosa, sapevate sulla  vostra pelle (soprattutto sulla pelle dei vostri precedenti compagni)  che il tradimento esiste e che nessuno ne è immune, non eravate come  tanti, me compreso, che pensavano di vivere sull'isola che non c'è.
Se tradisci devi mettere in conto che puoi scottarti, non puoi sapere a  priori dove arriverai, e voi dovreste saperlo bene dal momento che la  vostra storia nasce proprio da un tradimento. Voglio dire, pensi di  poter gestire la situazione ma poi ti ritrovi coinvolto in un vortice  senza fine e incontrollabile, perchè puoi passare senza accorgertene dal  sesso all'innamoramento (persino all'amore!), perchè la tua amante  rende pubblica la vostra relazione, insomma per una serie di motivi che  semplicemente non potrai più controllare. Credo che i professionisti del  tradimento, se davvero esistono, siano davvero pochi (vedi il nostro  Lothar, almeno spero per lui...) e che alla base di tutto ci sia sempre  un grande egoismo. Chi tradisce accetta il rischio di essere scoperto e  far soffrire il proprio partner. Già superare questo confine vuol dire  non amare più, almeno per come la vedo io.
Sei sincero con te stesso e non ti vanti del tuo tradimento. Dovresti  essere lineare e tirare le conclusioni: il tuo matrimonio non sarà più  stesso lo stesso a meno che non troviate nuove basi su cui procedere  insieme. "


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

...e ancora...

da Hiking_the_Apps
"Scusa sarò tonto, ma io non ho capito la domanda. Se è una domanda che fai.

Non ti senti sicuro di poter andare avanti?
Volevi solo condividere la tua storia e capire cosa ne pensiamo?

Magari non sai bene cosa fare, sei ancora innamorato di tua moglie e non  vorresti lasciarla, ma il suo tradimento ti brucia troppo. 

Probabilmente non hai analizzato te stesso, i tuoi tradimenti e le tue  (almeno a suo dire) mancanze che l'avrebbero portata al tradimento. Ma  chissenefrega! Ormai è tardi, conviene che ti concentri su quello che  vuoi tu adesso, quello che provi, se te la senti di andare avanti"

da Vincent Vega 
"Jim,  le strade possibili sono due, e se rileggi i miei post sono elencate  con tanto di numeretto, e dipendono essenzialmente dalla tua condizione  economica.
Il matrimonio a me pare sostanzialmente esaurito: 
- tu tradisci lei, e con questa cosa non hai ancora fatto i conti,  dall'esterno si vede benissimo. La motivazione è abbastanza superficiale  (l'altra era gnocca e ti andava darle due botte), l'attenuante è che  tua moglie non sa e quindi non ha sofferto (ma magari ha sofferto  uguale: tu sarai stato distante, lontano, non messaggiavi sotto i suoi  occhi ma non "c'eri"), dici a te stesso che la cosa non ha ripercussioni  sul tuo matrimonio (quando è evidente che non è così: forse è la tua  amica ad aver scritto; vive vicino casa vostra; sarà per sempre una  minaccia al tuo "segreto");
- lei tradisce te, segno che evidentemente in 3 anni il malessere non è  passato affatto, e lo fa senza preoccuparsi che tu lo scopra, alla luce  del sole;
- avviate una terapia di coppia, che naufraga.
- tu stai soffrendo, e non le credi.

Nel mezzo, un'aggressione fisica (una?), mentre hai un bimbo di 5 anni...

Jim, alcuni qui sono poco dolci con te. Ma - Santiddio - rileggi il  casino che avete impiantato in pochi anni, e trai le conclusioni che  appaiono ovvie....."

da horby
"
Ma perché non ti scusi con la tua compagna e 
se la ami non la preghi di ricominciare aiutandovi a 
vicenda nelle vostre debolezze?
se ti ama lo farà.
tutti siamo deboli e facciamo cazzate,
anche piuttosto orrende,
anche io,
anche tu.
con le persone che ci vogliono bene
c'e' il vantaggio che, a volte, si può 
essere accettati come si, coi 
propri limiti.
ma occorre sincerità, non credi?​


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

...e soprattutto di JON...

"Ma vedi, lei ti ha già detto che ha sbagliato e che ti ama.
Tua moglie è tornata, mi pare, solo che a te restano forti dubbi sul  futuro e sulle sensazioni che ha provato in quel tradimento. Tu hai  avuto la capacità di sconnettere completamente la tua amante dalla tua  vita, lei meno. Ma la differenza tra il sapere e non sapere è  fondamentale, lei non ha perso la fiducia, tu si. Ma non puoi pretendere  che lei cancelli i tuoi dubbi con uno schiocco di dita. Qui, butti  dietro il passato, e cerchi di capire se puoi fidarti ancora, e questo  puoi capirlo solo tu"


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

I Torquemada che puntano l'indice non c'entrano niente con un thread scritto da qualcuno in difficoltà.
So benissimo che la violenza è sbagliata e non ho bisogno che qualcuno mi dia della 'merda' per questo motivo.
Capisco che forse qualcuno s'è immedesimato un pò troppo con la mia compagna, e che magari sfoghi le sue frustrazioni sull'ultimo arrivato (cioè, il sottoscritto).
Credo che un ottimo modo di comunicare e di essere d'aiuto sia negli interventi che ho sopra riportato, tutto il resto è 'sfogatoio' per repressi, non per chi vuole ragionare.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie che arrivano a questi infimi livelli, tutto sta nel riconoscerlo per tempo e fermarsi immediatamente quando si trascende.


Sto imparando.
Piano piano STO
I
M
P
A
R
A
N
D
O


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sto imparando.
> Piano piano STO
> I
> M
> ...


Questo mi fa piacere, mi auguro che tu stia continuando un percorso che ti faccia capire quello che è successo e il perchè, perchè che la cosa sia una delle cose più brutte che possa succedere lo sai.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se fa terapia di coppia e non ammette il tradimento da che sincerità vuoi partire
> Io penso che sua moglie abbia anche pensato ERRONEAMENTE di essersi meritata sti 4 schiaffi per il suo tradimento e che abbia deciso di riprovarci. Ora, pensa se scopre che lui l'ha tradita prima sti 4 schiaffi come lì ridà buttandolo fuori di casa


ahhhhhhhhhh, ma sono stata la prima a pensarlo,
solo che ho commesso l'errore di cercare di farglielo notare
in maniera più soft, senza calcare la mano sulla faccenda
del picchiare.......così mi ha scritto che sono un'idiota.
ps
pensa se lo scopre comunque......


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con la mia ex moglie sono stato insieme 12 anni senza mai toccarla UNA VOLTA.
> Con la mia compagna non posso dire lo stesso.
> Dimmi tu..


eh......sarà colpa sua.....
:sonar: 
logico, no?
senti, non è che magari il vostro rapporto è
malato in sè?
(ora mi ridà dell'idiota, lo so ).
guarda, è successo anche a me!!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> pensa se lo scopre comunque......


Non vedi l'ora, eh ?


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu stai ancora mentendo e hai intenzione di continuare a farlo. la fai passare per una menzogna pure utile e necessaria, quando sai bene che qualora la verità saltasse fuori dovresti affrontare altri problemi e mettere completamente in discussione il tuo comportamento dopo averla scoperta. chissà, potrebbe anche lasciarti, sebbene non ti abbia lasciato nemmeno per le botte. non puoi proprio lamentarti di mancanza di sincerità se non sei sincero, questa è semplice coerenza, non un giudizio. da questo genere di comportamenti nascono rapporti sbilanciati e inevitabilmente problematici, come è appunto il vostro.


esatto!


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> immagino ti riferisca alle mazzate...
> ora (a prescindere che mi convinco sempre più che è un rapporto finito), ti chiedo:
> 1) di quanti episodi parliamo?
> 2) ne avete parlato con qualcuno?
> ...


be' no vincent, sulla 3 non sono d'accordo, anzi


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non vedi l'ora, eh ?


io?????? 
oh....ma perché te la prendi con me?
ma con tutti i problemi che ho....cioé....


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

comunque io non colpevolizzerei neppure troppo lui
perché ha alzato le mani.
qua sono entrambi responsabili, secondo me.
io non lo vedo come carnefice.
vedo piuttosto una situazione di base poco sana....
da parte di entrambi.
e sono un'esperta  si sa.......


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> io??????
> oh....ma perché te la prendi con me?
> ma con tutti i problemi che ho....cioé....


Sottolineavo un passaggio inequivocabilmente 'malizioso'.
Purtroppo per te la mia storiella è finita tre anni fa, e non credo ci saranno 'strascichi'.
Perchè vedi, quello che mi spaventerebbe, nel caso in cui dovesse spuntare fuori, non è la paura di perdere la casa (che è mia, e non siamo sposati) ma il dolore che potrebbe provocare se la mia compagna lo venisse a sapere.
Che tu ci creda o no.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che forse in certi casi le modalità sono tali per cui si discute civilmente. La mia ex moglie non era certo un agnellino (non vorrei pensaste che prima stavo con una totalmente succube) ma non si è mai - ripeto : in 12 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio - arrivati a certi inqualificabili livelli (lo ripeto da solo così il gusto di puntare il dito e darmi della 'merda' ve lo tolgo). Forse, semplicemente, NON siamo fatti l'uno per l'altro giacchè arriviamo a certi, bassissimi, livelli. A volte l'amore non basta.


oppure siete troppo simili.
oppure.....
e poi non c'entra nulla essere delle merde.
in ognuno di noi c'è un lato oscuro,
che emerge o meno a seconda di molteplici fattori.
ma non usare la faccenda della scoperta del tradimento 
(o del farlo scoprire.....) per pararti il culo.
è inutile.
ps
non ho affatto mutato toni


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> comunque io non colpevolizzerei neppure troppo lui
> perché ha alzato le mani.
> qua sono entrambi responsabili, secondo me.
> io non lo vedo come carnefice.
> ...


Beh, beh, beh...bene, dopo 250.000 post finalmente leggo qualcosa di 'obiettivo', di 'bilanciato' almeno.
Grazie comunque a tutti (anche ai più 'cattivi') per l'attenzione (non scherzo, dico davvero).


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> oppure siete troppo simili.
> oppure.....
> e poi non c'entra nulla essere delle merde.
> in ognuno di noi c'è un lato oscuro,
> ...


I toni a me sembrano mutati, e il tuo ragionamento ora lo seguo e per lo più riesco anche a condividerlo.


----------



## eagle (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sottolineavo un passaggio inequivocabilmente 'malizioso'.
> Purtroppo per te la mia storiella è finita tre anni fa, e non credo ci saranno 'strascichi'.
> Perchè vedi, quello che mi spaventerebbe, nel caso in cui dovesse spuntare fuori, non è la paura di perdere la casa (che è mia, e non siamo sposati) ma il dolore che potrebbe provocare se la mia compagna lo venisse a sapere.
> Che tu ci creda o no.


Attenzione Jim, sulla casa ci andrei cauto


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sottolineavo un passaggio inequivocabilmente 'malizioso'.
> Purtroppo per te la mia storiella è finita tre anni fa, e non credo ci saranno 'strascichi'.
> Perchè vedi, quello che mi spaventerebbe, nel caso in cui dovesse spuntare fuori, non è la paura di perdere la casa (che è mia, e non siamo sposati) ma il dolore che potrebbe provocare se la mia compagna lo venisse a sapere.
> Che tu ci creda o no.


perdere la casa???????
ma chi ha mai parlato di casa?
mi sa che mi confondi con un'altro utente.
purtroppo per me?????
oddio, ma se neppure ti conosco!
infatti io temo proprio una sua reazione di dolore....
il problema non è tanto che tu non glielo abbia confessato, 
ma che lo utilizzi per giustificarti con te stesso e sentirti meglio,
e questo non è onesto, capisci?
intanto lei si sentirà in colpa.
mah........guarda che comunque te la stai prendendo con la persona sbagliata....
i


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> oppure siete troppo simili.


Siamo sicuramente INFANTILI.
Io, perchè ho una storia con una perchè attratto dalla di lei bellezza (che poi non è solo bella, è anche una donna con una gran testa), quando magari avrei dovuto spassarmela di più tra i 20 e i 30 anni e capire che, arrivato ai 40, fare le persone 'serie' è cosa buona e giusta.
Lei, perchè sposatasi (la prima volta) a 23 anni con uno che aveva 13 anni più di lei è come se tutta una fase (importante) non l'avesse mai vissuta, intendo quel periodo nel quale ci si lascia e ci si prende tra i venti e i trenta...una passata da matrimonio all'unione col sottoscritto, vissuta per un anno di nascosto e poi alla luce del sole.
'Relazionalmente' immatura, direi.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

*guarda*

ti dico una cosa.
io una volta ho preso a calci e pugni una persona.
gli ho anche fatto discretamente male.
poi abbiamo pianto.
poi abbiamo scopato.

che ne pensi?

ps
so che mi pentirò amaramente di questo ma........................
piuttosto che passare per la moralista della situazione (ORRORE)


----------



## Trinità (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ti dico una cosa.
> io una volta ho preso a calci e pugni una persona.
> gli ho anche fatto discretamente male.
> poi abbiamo pianto.
> ...


Penso che aveva ragione quella donna che a 100 anni non voleva mai morire 
perchè diceva che ogni giorno se ne sente una nuova.....

Cazzo Horby, mi piacerebbe farti incazzare e poi farmi menare...........



P.S. Sono nel letame ma grazie che mi pensi.

:bacio:


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Siamo sicuramente INFANTILI.
> Io, perchè ho una storia con una perchè attratto dalla di lei bellezza (che poi non è solo bella, è anche una donna con una gran testa), quando magari avrei dovuto spassarmela di più tra i 20 e i 30 anni e capire che, arrivato ai 40, fare le persone 'serie' è cosa buona e giusta.
> Lei, perchè sposatasi (la prima volta) a 23 anni con uno che aveva 13 anni più di lei è come se tutta una fase (importante) non l'avesse mai vissuta, intendo quel periodo nel quale ci si lascia e ci si prende tra i venti e i trenta...una passata da matrimonio all'unione col sottoscritto, vissuta per un anno di nascosto e poi alla luce del sole.
> 'Relazionalmente' immatura, direi.


si, capisco, anche io sono infantile.
tanti.....
è pure un fattore generazionale/sociale.
ma.....mi dispiace.....
però rimango convinta
che si debba ricostruire su basi di sincerità,
almeno con se stessi.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> perdere la casa???????
> ma chi ha mai parlato di casa?
> mi sa che mi confondi con un'altro utente.
> purtroppo per me?????
> ...


Scusa, non mi riferivo a te.
Per il resto, davvero, io non utilizzo nulla per giustificarmi e non so da dove traspare tutto questo, nè mi fa star meglio...altrimenti non avrei reagito come ho reagito.
Io non le perdono di non aver usato cautela alcuna (il tradimento glielo perdono perchè l'ho tradita anche io !), di non essersi saputa fermare quando, più di una volta, le facevo domande...proprio perchè SAPEVO di averlo fatto anche io non indagavo più di tanto, anche perchè se ci pensavo speravo non fosse vero...


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Penso che aveva ragione quella donna che a 100 anni non voleva mai morire
> perchè diceva che ogni giorno se ne sente una nuova.....
> 
> Cazzo Horby, mi piacerebbe farti incazzare e poi farmi menare...........
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ecco, mi sono già pentita....
wellalà trinity....un'altro espertone di rapporti malati...
a parte il letame come va, caro?


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa, non mi riferivo a te.
> Per il resto, davvero, io non utilizzo nulla per giustificarmi e non so da dove traspare tutto questo, nè mi fa star meglio...altrimenti non avrei reagito come ho reagito.
> Io non le perdono di non aver usato cautela alcuna (il tradimento glielo perdono perchè l'ho tradita anche io !), di non essersi saputa fermare quando, più di una volta, le facevo domande...proprio perchè SAPEVO di averlo fatto anche io non indagavo più di tanto, anche perchè se ci pensavo speravo non fosse vero...


forse voleva fartelo scoprire.
lei che dice in proposito?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ti dico una cosa.
> io una volta ho preso a calci e pugni una persona.
> gli ho anche fatto discretamente male.
> poi abbiamo pianto.
> ...


Penso che hai sbagliato ma, a meno di non avere una storia di violenza alle spalle (cioè, a meno di non essere sempre stata una persona violenta), è un errore, per quanto grave, sicuramente comprensibile in determinate circostanze (se, cioè, discutendo animatamente col tuo compagno/a del tradimento il traditore dovesse urlarti in faccia 'ho fatto bene a tradirti !', ecco, diciamo che in un caso del genere le mani, benchè dovrebbero stare sempre e comunque al posto loro, beh, se scattano un piccolo cazzo di motivo c'è)


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> forse voleva fartelo scoprire.
> lei che dice in proposito?


E' la tesi della sua terapeuta.


----------



## Trinità (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ecco, mi sono già pentita....
> wellalà trinity....un'altro espertone di rapporti malati...
> a parte il letame come va, caro?


Adesso mi pento anch'io.....
Una volta un mio carissimo amico, uccise un capriolo femmina e se lo mise in spalla
per fuggire ai guardia caccia si butto da un muretto.
Finì in una buca di letame, se non avesse avuto il capriolo in spalla sarebbe morto nella merda.


Io non ho nulla sulle spalle..........ho solo voi....
ciao


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Penso che hai sbagliato ma, a meno di non avere una storia di violenza alle spalle (cioè, a meno di non essere sempre stata una persona violenta), è un errore, per quanto grave, sicuramente comprensibile in determinate circostanze (se, cioè, discutendo animatamente col tuo compagno/a del tradimento il traditore dovesse urlarti in faccia 'ho fatto bene a tradirti !', ecco, diciamo che in un caso del genere le mani, benchè dovrebbero stare sempre e comunque al posto loro, beh, se scattano un piccolo cazzo di motivo c'è)


non sono mai stata violenta.
*MAI*.
la storia di violenza.......
non giustifica.
(infatti non ero mai stata violenta, io)

non mi aveva tradito.
mi aveva detto che non voleva stare 
con me perché avevo un figlio.
anche questa non è una giustificazione.

se è accaduto con lui il motivo stava,
anche, nel nostro rapporto.


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Adesso mi pento anch'io.....
> Una volta un mio carissimo amico, uccise un capriolo femmina e se lo mise in spalla
> per fuggire ai guardia caccia si butto da un muretto.
> Finì in una buca di letame, se non avesse avuto il capriolo in spalla sarebbe morto nella merda.
> ...


???? non ho capito
(io cmq scherzavo)
come va con tua moglie?


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' la tesi della sua terapeuta.


be', tesi piuttosto ovvia.
e perché tu questo non riesci a perdonarlo?
lei voleva toccare il fondo e tu no?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non sono mai stata violenta.
> *MAI*.
> la storia di violenza.......
> non giustifica.
> ...


Non sto dicendo che 'giustifica'.
sai cosa mi ha detto il mio psicologo ?
Che proprio i soggetti non adusi ad atti di violenza (come me) sono i più pericolosi, perchè fondamentalmente non violenti e incapaci di reggere la tensione quando il dialogo si fa impossibile. E' paradossale, ma io ci credo.


----------



## Trinità (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ???? non ho capito
> (io cmq scherzavo)
> come va con tua moglie?


Sono nella merda più totale, ma non sono ancora affogato......
ciao strega...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be', tesi piuttosto ovvia.
> e perché tu questo non riesci a perdonarlo?
> lei voleva toccare il fondo e tu no?


Tesi piuttosto ovvia che - per mia forma mentis - non riesco a condividere, non totalmente almeno.
Se, come dice lei, la storia era finita e stava cercando di allontanarlo (ahimè senza troppa convinzione), sarebbe bastato dire all'amante " se continui dico al mio compagno che sei un pò troppo insistente".
Credo che chiunque, di fronte all'impossibilità di continuare la relazione e all'eventualità di un casino, si sarebbe ritirato di buon ordine.
Quanto all'altro punto, io no, non riesco a perdonarle il totale menefreghismo che ha caratterizzato la gestione di quella sua storia. Ai ripetuti, benchè timidi, 'avvisi' da parte mia avrebbe dovuto chiudere. Oppure lasciarmi e andare con lui.
Se il 24 aprile ti comunico che ho ricevuto una lettera anonima di quel contenuto, come cazzo è che il 3 maggio stai a messaggiare col tipo alle 22 a casa di amici con me ad un metro e mezzo ? Follia...


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che 'giustifica'.
> sai cosa mi ha detto il mio psicologo ?
> Che proprio i soggetti non adusi ad atti di violenza (come me) sono i più pericolosi, perchè fondamentalmente non violenti e incapaci di reggere la tensione quando il dialogo si fa impossibile. E' paradossale, ma io ci credo.


ma, su questo non so.
perché avete interrotto la terapia di coppia?


----------



## Horny (8 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tesi piuttosto ovvia che - per mia forma mentis - non riesco a condividere, non totalmente almeno.
> Se, come dice lei, la storia era finita e stava cercando di allontanarlo (ahimè senza troppa convinzione), sarebbe bastato dire all'amante " se continui dico al mio compagno che sei un pò troppo insistente".
> Credo che chiunque, di fronte all'impossibilità di continuare la relazione e all'eventualità di un casino, si sarebbe ritirato di buon ordine.
> Quanto all'altro punto, io no, non riesco a perdonarle il totale menefreghismo che ha caratterizzato la gestione di quella sua storia. Ai ripetuti, benchè timidi, 'avvisi' da parte mia avrebbe dovuto chiudere. Oppure lasciarmi e andare con lui.
> Se il 24 aprile ti comunico che ho ricevuto una lettera anonima di quel contenuto, come cazzo è che il 3 maggio stai a messaggiare col tipo alle 22 a casa di amici con me ad un metro e mezzo ? Follia...


se voleva farsi scoprire non sarà mica stato perché
non riusciva a allontanare l'amante!
avrà voluto provocare una tua reazione
(magari anche violenta....)
perché?
te lo sei chiesto?
il vostro rapporto era diventato meno passionale?
e ora, com'è?
ps
una lettera anonima......mah....anche
questo dà a pensare


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> se voleva farsi scoprire non sarà mica stato perché
> non riusciva a allontanare l'amante!
> avrà voluto provocare una tua reazione
> (magari anche violenta....)
> ...


Alle prime domande può rispondere solo un psicologo, uno bravo peraltro.
Il nostro rapporto è SEMPRE stato passionale, naturalmente ci sono stati e ci sono periodi caratterizzati da maggiore intensità ed altri meno, ma mai - dico mai - c'è stata una significativa flessione.
Ora è stabile, ovviamente subito dopo la 'scoperta' ha subìto un picco (sensi di colpa da parte sua e desiderio di 'possesso' da parte mia).
Della lettera anonima ho parlato prima. Riceverla non è stato un 'granchè', anche se ha contribuito ad aprirmi gli occhi (una lettera anonima è SEMPRE un'infamata).


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma, su questo non so.
> perché avete interrotto la terapia di coppia?


Non ci credevo, ero troppo incazzato.
Ho preferito quella individuale.


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be' no vincent, sulla 3 non sono d'accordo, anzi


cioè? non ho capito horby.....Buondì!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tesi piuttosto ovvia che - per mia forma mentis - non riesco a condividere, non totalmente almeno.
> Se, come dice lei, la storia era finita e stava cercando di allontanarlo (ahimè senza troppa convinzione), sarebbe bastato dire all'amante " se continui dico al mio compagno che sei un pò troppo insistente".
> Credo che chiunque, di fronte all'impossibilità di continuare la relazione e all'eventualità di un casino, si sarebbe ritirato di buon ordine.
> Quanto all'altro punto, io no, non riesco a perdonarle il totale menefreghismo che ha caratterizzato la gestione di quella sua storia. Ai ripetuti, benchè timidi, 'avvisi' da parte mia avrebbe dovuto chiudere. Oppure lasciarmi e andare con lui.
> *Se il 24 aprile ti comunico che ho ricevuto una lettera anonima di quel contenuto, come cazzo è che il 3 maggio stai a messaggiare col tipo alle 22 a casa di amici con me ad un metro e mezzo ? Follia..*.


perchè c'è gente che quando sale sulla giostra perde la testa e fa cose pazzesche. Mica tutti restano razionali come hai fatto tu.


----------



## drusilla (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ti dico una cosa.
> io una volta ho preso a calci e pugni una persona.
> gli ho anche fatto discretamente male.
> poi abbiamo pianto.
> ...


piccola, non sei l'unica :kiss:


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> piccola, non sei l'unica :kiss:


be',  già,
forse ste cose avrei dovuto raccontarle
quando chiedevo pareri
(e ho pure dato dell'ipocrita a questo utente.....
che incoerenza)
ma mi vergognavo.


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Alle prime domande può rispondere solo un psicologo, uno bravo peraltro.
> Il nostro rapporto è SEMPRE stato passionale, naturalmente ci sono stati e ci sono periodi caratterizzati da maggiore intensità ed altri meno, ma mai - dico mai - c'è stata una significativa flessione.
> Ora è stabile, ovviamente subito dopo la 'scoperta' ha subìto un picco (sensi di colpa da parte sua e desiderio di 'possesso' da parte mia).
> Della lettera anonima ho parlato prima. Riceverla non è stato un 'granchè', anche se ha contribuito ad aprirmi gli occhi (una lettera anonima è SEMPRE un'infamata).


Magari te l'ha mandata lei


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè c'è gente che quando sale sulla giostra perde la testa e fa cose pazzesche. Mica tutti restano razionali come hai fatto tu.


Alcuni salgono sulla giostra principalmente per
permettersi di non essere razionali.


----------



## drusilla (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be',  già,
> forse ste cose avrei dovuto raccontarle
> quando chiedevo pareri
> (e ho pure dato dell'ipocrita a questo utente.....
> ...


non è facile raccontare certe cose, dillo a me... ma tu non sei ipocrita, qua ti mostri per come sei e mi piaci molto, mi sembri molto dura con te stessa (anch'io lo sono) forse ci sono cose troppo difficili per accettarle noi per prime, figurati raccontarle.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Magari te l'ha mandata lei


Lei chi ?


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> cioè? non ho capito horby.....Buondì!


che secondo me un amore folle e ossessivo
e' compatibile con chiavate extra, anzi.
magari anche solo perché spaventa.
io stessa quando tre anni fa ho capito che mi stavo
innamorando in quel modo ho cercato altri
(nel mio caso non sono andata sino in fondo,
ma sono io....e sono una donna e.....tanti e).
poi qualcuno direbbe che questi non sono amori.
io stessa l'ho pensato.
che sono dipendenze affettive e basta.
ora, a distanza di tre anni da quegli episodi, e di mesi di
quasi totale assenza di contatto, ho cambiato
parere.
e te lo dico colla ragione,
e da mamma......


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lei chi ?


la tua compagna.
(scherzavo)
come va?


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> non è facile raccontare certe cose, dillo a me... ma tu non sei ipocrita, qua ti mostri per come sei e mi piaci molto, mi sembri molto dura con te stessa (anch'io lo sono) forse ci sono cose troppo difficili per accettarle noi per prime, figurati raccontarle.


Si, esatto. Anche tu mi piaci molto.
qua è più facile essere sinceri.
io cerco anche nella vita, ma non sempre....
Oggi per me è un giorno molto difficile.......
molto.
Certi giorni la vita può cambiare un po' ,
Come invecchiare di 20 anni.
ma sto andando ot.
mi scuso


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, esatto. Anche tu mi piaci molto.
> qua è più facile essere sinceri.
> io cerco anche nella vita, ma non sempre....
> Oggi per me è un giorno molto difficile.......
> ...


cosa ti succede oggi?


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> cosa ti succede oggi?


cose mediche.
tra poco vado.


----------



## drusilla (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> cose mediche.
> tra poco vado.


incrociamo le dita:abbraccio:


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> se voleva farsi scoprire non sarà mica stato perché
> non riusciva a allontanare l'amante!
> avrà voluto provocare una tua reazione
> (magari anche violenta....)
> ...


Reazione violenta : due giorni dopo la 'scoperta', e a seguito del 'casino' che ne era derivato, sono stato 'convocato' presso lo studio di uno degli avvocati penalisti più noti della città. In un'ora abbondante di conversazione, oltre a ricordarmi più volte che la mia reazione era certamente passibile di denuncia (ove lei avesse voluto sporgerla), mi ha spiegato che il suo atteggiamento, la notte in cui avevo scoperto la tresca, non poteva che essere di 'espiazione'. Ricordo perfettamente che dopo la telefonata che mi aveva rivelato chi c'era dall'altro capo del telefono, la mia reazione fu dapprima composta. Poi, a fronte delle sue urla, delle grida che negavano un evidenza ormai impossibile da occultare, degli strattoni, non ci ho visto più.
L'avevo invitata più volte a lasciarmi solo e ad andare a dormire, ma niente...
L'avvocato mi spiegò che il suo atteggiamento era ascrivibile proprio al desiderio inconscio di 'pagare' per quello che aveva combinato mettendo in moto un meccanismo che non poteva che portare a quello che poi è successo...


----------



## disincantata (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, esatto. Anche tu mi piaci molto.
> qua è più facile essere sinceri.
> io cerco anche nella vita, ma non sempre....
> Oggi per me è un giorno molto difficile.......
> ...



Forza cara. :up:


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè c'è gente che quando sale sulla giostra perde la testa e fa cose pazzesche. Mica tutti restano razionali come hai fatto tu.


Benissimo.
Però se poi cadi rovinosamente dalla giostra e ti fai male non frignare..


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> la tua compagna.
> (scherzavo)
> come va?


A te come va ?


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A te come va ?


ve lo dico stasera


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

ma onestamente l'hai menata con 4 ceffoni e basta o c'è stato altro?


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tesi piuttosto ovvia che - per mia forma mentis - non riesco a condividere, non totalmente almeno.
> Se, come dice lei, la storia era finita e stava cercando di allontanarlo (ahimè senza troppa convinzione), sarebbe bastato dire all'amante " se continui dico al mio compagno che sei un pò troppo insistente".
> Credo che chiunque, di fronte all'impossibilità di continuare la relazione e all'eventualità di un casino, si sarebbe ritirato di buon ordine.
> Quanto all'altro punto, io no, non riesco a perdonarle il totale menefreghismo che ha caratterizzato la gestione di quella sua storia. *Ai ripetuti, benchè timidi, 'avvisi' da parte mia avrebbe dovuto chiudere.* Oppure lasciarmi e andare con lui.
> Se il 24 aprile ti comunico che ho ricevuto una lettera anonima di quel contenuto, come cazzo è che il 3 maggio stai a messaggiare col tipo alle 22 a casa di amici con me ad un metro e mezzo ? Follia...


Questo è vero. Però bisogna considerare che, piaccia o meno, avessero comunque una certa complicità. Diciamo che nel momento in cui si capisce che quella storia va troncata, per quello che c'è stato, resta comunque un filo di collegamento che "obbliga" ad una sorta di saluti finali. Non so spiegarmi meglio. Anche perché di punto in bianco bisogna comunicare all'altro che cosi come è arrivato deve andarsene.

Il punto è, cosa scriveva in quei messaggi?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma onestamente l'hai menata con 4 ceffoni e basta o c'è stato altro?


4 ceffoni.
Ma non credo sia decisivo questo punto, anche un solo ceffone è un errore.


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim, scusa, ma io ancora non ho capito perche' sei qui. Davvero, non prendo in giro, deve essermi sfuggito nella miriade di post di insulti verso di te


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Però bisogna considerare che, piaccia o meno, avessero comunque una certa complicità. Diciamo che nel momento in cui si capisce che quella storia va troncata, per quello che c'è stato, resta comunque un filo di collegamento che "obbliga" ad una sorta di saluti finali. Non so spiegarmi meglio. Anche perché di punto in bianco bisogna comunicare all'altro che cosi come è arrivato deve andarsene.
> 
> Il punto è, cosa scriveva in quei messaggi?


"Complicità" é riduttivo..
Cosa si scrivevano non lo so e non lo saprò mai (non ho avuto la lucidità di disinstallare e reinstallare whatsapp sul suo smartphone altrimenti avrei saputo parecchio, forse anche 'troppo'), certo è che lui il giorno dopo ha pure la faccia di culo di chiamarmi e , guarda un pò, mi dice ESATTAMENTE quello che la mia compagna mi aveva detto circa la messaggiata della sera prima. Per filo e per segno.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Jim, scusa, ma io ancora non ho capito perche' sei qui. Davvero, non prendo in giro, deve essermi sfuggito nella miriade di post di insulti verso di te


Perché sono qui ?
Tu perché sei qui ?
Io sono qui perché cerco di confrontare la mia storia con degli sconosciuti, e magari per trarre degli insegnamenti.
Non mi ero ancora confrontato con chi ha vissuto una situazione simile alla mia, e ho pensato che, anche se le cose si sono 'aggiustate' un pò, potesse essere utile condividere con voi questo periodo della mia vita.


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

Quindi le hai perdonato la scappatella (e mi pare il minimo, visto che anche tu...) e lei le sberle?
Da quel che ho letto, e dalla mia esperienza, comunque credo che la terapia separata non serva a molto; meglio andarci assieme


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Complicità" é riduttivo..
> Cosa si scrivevano non lo so e non lo saprò mai (non ho avuto la lucidità di disinstallare e reinstallare whatsapp sul suo smartphone altrimenti avrei saputo parecchio, forse anche 'troppo'),* certo è che lui il giorno dopo ha pure la faccia di culo di chiamarmi e , guarda un pò, mi dice ESATTAMENTE quello che la mia compagna mi aveva detto circa la messaggiata della sera prima.* Per filo e per segno.


Può essere considerato normale, cioè non è che sia cosi ovvio ma a volte è cosi che funziona. Resta comunque quel filo conduttore tra loro che prima o poi deve spezzarsi, come dici tu, ma con una tempistica che non può rispettare i tuoi canoni.

Visto che i contenuti delle loro conversazioni non puoi conoscerli con certezza, bisognerebbe provare a capire il perché di quella chiamata, e partire da li. Il problema è che di motivi possono essercene diversi. Ad esempio:

i. lei comunica a lui delle tue scoperte dicendogli che non possono più vedersi dato che non vuole distruggere il matrimonio, ma anche che i tuoi sospetti sono troppo incalzanti e che lei non ce la fa a far rientrare la cosa. Lui, telefonandoti, decide di aiutarla.

ii. ti telefona per rabbonirti, le loro reali intenzioni sono di vedersi ancora

iii. ti telefona perché teme eventuali effetti collaterali su di se e sulla sua famiglia, se ne ha. Per caso vi conoscete?

E poi boh...ma su cosa si erano messi d'accordo? Cioè, lui nella telefonata cosa ti diceva?


----------



## eagle (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè c'è gente che quando sale sulla giostra perde la testa e fa cose pazzesche. Mica tutti restano razionali come hai fatto tu.


E' proprio quello che ho cercato di spiegargli anche io. Non tutti restano razionali e, soprattutto, non è scontato che chi lo è oggi lo sarà anche domani. Il problema sta proprio li', nel superare o meno quel confine. Se lo superi ti prendi il rischio non solo di venire scoperto ma anche di perdere la testa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ....Stiamo ancora insieme e abbiamo deciso di comprare casa insieme.


Davvero?


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> E' proprio quello che ho cercato di spiegargli anche io. Non tutti restano razionali e, soprattutto, non è scontato che chi lo è oggi lo sarà anche domani. Il problema sta proprio li', nel superare o meno quel confine. Se lo superi ti prendi il rischio non solo di venire scoperto ma anche di perdere la testa.


Ciao eagle! 
Come stai? E' bello rileggerti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> E' proprio quello che ho cercato di spiegargli anche io. Non tutti restano razionali e, soprattutto, non è scontato che chi lo è oggi lo sarà anche domani. Il problema sta proprio li', nel superare o meno quel confine. Se lo superi ti prendi il rischio non solo di venire scoperto ma anche di perdere la testa.


Vero, nemmeno tutte le giostre sono uguali, per svariati motivi.
Il punto è comunque, che lei è scesa da quella giostra.
Ah, sì, si è fatta beccare.
Ma non credo sia la capacità di gestire un tradimento il problema.
Il problema è il tradimento, anche a detta di Jim che si è ritrovato a smazzarsi tutti i dubbi che si smazzano i traditi.
E il rancore, che indubbiamente emerge, per alcuni più, per altri meno.
Oltre al fatto che lui è piombato dalla superbia(passatemi il termine, neppure orgoglio va bene) di aver ben gestito il suo, di tradimento, all'umiliazione di averne subìto uno del quale è stato anche avvisato da una terza persona.
Comprensibile la sua rabbia(non come l'ha sfogata), ma dovrebbe fare i conti senza omettere, almeno con sè stesso, nulla.
Da un tradimento sono arrivati alla coppia e dopo un tempo non lunghissimo hanno entrambi tradito nuovamente.
Su questo dovrebbe riflettere, non sull'orgoglio ferito e su chi ha tradito 'meglio' dei due.


----------



## eagle (9 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao eagle!
> Come stai? E' bello rileggerti...


Buongiorno cara, sto bene direi. Sono cambiato, ancora non so dire se in meglio. Sono certamente più scettico e cinico di prima (chi mi conosce bene potrebbe dire: ancora di più? )
Ho partecipato poco ultimamente ma vi leggo spesso con simpatia.


----------



## eagle (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero, nemmeno tutte le giostre sono uguali, per svariati motivi.
> Il punto è comunque, che lei è scesa da quella giostra.
> Ah, sì, si è fatta beccare.
> Ma non credo sia la capacità di gestire un tradimento il problema.
> ...


D'accordissimo, dovrebbero interrogarsi insieme su cosa rappresenti la loro coppia, senza remore e bugie. Come ho già detto sono alla pari, tutti e due hanno tradito e sono stati traditi. Dovrebbero sapere cosa si prova da entrambe le parti della barricata.


----------



## Divì (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè c'è gente che quando sale sulla giostra perde la testa e fa cose pazzesche. Mica tutti restano razionali come hai fatto tu.


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> D'accordissimo, dovrebbero interrogarsi insieme su cosa rappresenti la loro coppia, senza remore e bugie. Come ho già detto sono alla pari, tutti e due hanno tradito e sono stati traditi. Dovrebbero sapere cosa si prova da entrambe le parti della barricata.


eh ma lei non lo sa. E' l'unica volta che non sono sicura nel pensare che sarebbe meglio se continuasse a non saperlo.
Ma non perchè così Jim si trovi nelle pesche, proprio perchè in una situazione del genere, per capire dove si trovano loro ora, sarebbe importante che anche lei sapesse.
Altrimenti ha solo la visione di una che ha sbagliato e risbagliato, ma non ha la visione della coppia.
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 4 ceffoni.
> Ma non credo sia decisivo questo punto, anche un solo ceffone è un errore.


nella foga onestamente ci può stare.

non vedo per quale motivo una donna nella foga ti possa tirare delle padelle e prendere a mazzate e tu non possa reagire.

non ti sto giustificando, per carità.
se picchi per far male tu, con una sberla la puoi anche stordire.

sto dicendo che nonostante i mille insulti posso comprendere come ti sia saltato l'embolo.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Quindi le hai perdonato la scappatella (e mi pare il minimo, visto che anche tu...) e lei le sberle?
> Da quel che ho letto, e dalla mia esperienza, comunque credo che la terapia separata non serva a molto; meglio andarci assieme


Gliel'ho perdonata certo.
L'ho fatto anche io quindi in cuor mio l'ho perdonata.
Quello che ha creato notevoli casini (eufemismo) è la pervicacia nel dare 'spiegazioni' che O erano davvero poco 'convincenti' O che addirittura addossavano a me certe sue 'scelte'.
Oltre all'assoluta mancanza di controllo in più di un'occasione, o la pretesa che mi passasse in fretta.
O al 'fastidio' perché mi ero confidato con un paio di amici o addirittura la continua richiesta di spiegazioni circa quello che mi aveva riferito la mia ex (ovviamente lei sa solo che la mia ex amante è una mia conoscente).
E ancora...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Può essere considerato normale, cioè non è che sia cosi ovvio ma a volte è cosi che funziona. Resta comunque quel filo conduttore tra loro che prima o poi deve spezzarsi, come dici tu, ma con una tempistica che non può rispettare i tuoi canoni.


Certo.
Ma se sai che ho ricevuto una lettera anonima (e che pertanto ho dovuto drizzare le orecchie) come cazzo fai a messaggiare col tipo con me ad un metro e mezzo di distanza ? Cioè, si può essere così sprovveduti ?


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma lei non lo sa. E' l'unica volta che non sono sicura nel pensare che sarebbe meglio se continuasse a non saperlo.
> Ma non perchè così Jim si trovi nelle pesche, proprio perchè in una situazione del genere, per capire dove si trovano loro ora, sarebbe importante che anche lei sapesse.
> Altrimenti ha solo la visione di una che ha sbagliato e risbagliato, ma non ha la visione della coppia.
> Non so se mi spiego.


è quello che ho provato a dirgli ieri: se si vuole ripartire bisogna farlo con sincerità assoluta. se continua a mentire è lui il primo a minare la fiducia di quella relazione, anche perché probabilmente la moglie la prenderebbe molto male.
jim però ha detto chiaramente che lo esclude.


----------



## Divì (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma lei non lo sa. E' l'unica volta che non sono sicura nel pensare che sarebbe meglio se continuasse a non saperlo.
> Ma non perchè così Jim si trovi nelle pesche, proprio perchè in una situazione del genere, per capire dove si trovano loro ora, sarebbe importante che anche lei sapesse.
> Altrimenti ha solo la visione di una che ha sbagliato e risbagliato, ma non ha la visione della coppia.
> Non so se mi spiego.


Sono d'accordo con te.

Nel leggere questo 3d ho cambiato più volte atteggiamento mentale, e ne ho anche parlato con il marito.

Dopo aver respinto, emotivamente e a livello logico, l'idea che il tradimento esiste solo se si viene scoperti, ho cominciato a pensare che in fondo anche io ho sempre pensato per me stessa che "tradire capita", basta non saperlo o non farlo sapere mai e quindi in fondo - a parte la questione delle 4 sberle - potevo essere un po' più empatica con Jim.

Ma credo che come tutti i traditi (nel suo attuale ruolo di tradito) lui ora sembra volere che tutto torni come prima e questo non contempla l'essere alla pari, come invece è necessario che accada se si vuole ricominciare su nuove basi.

Niente è o può essere come prima. Con nuove basi può essere anche meglio, se hai tolto tutti ma proprio tutti i cadaveri dall'armadio, e se entrambi si è disposti a farlo.

Cmq, come avrei voluto che mio marito mi avesse protetto così *da lui* e dalle conseguenze delle *sue* azioni .... :mexican:


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è quello che ho provato a dirgli ieri: se si vuole ripartire bisogna farlo con sincerità assoluta. se continua a mentire è lui il primo a minare la fiducia di quella relazione, anche perché probabilmente la moglie la prenderebbe molto male.
> jim però ha detto chiaramente che lo esclude.


Lo escludo in maniera categorica.
Glielo avrei dovuto dire subito, adesso sarebbe una catastrofe.


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma se sai che ho ricevuto una lettera anonima (e che pertanto ho dovuto drizzare le orecchie) come cazzo fai a messaggiare col tipo con me ad un metro e mezzo di distanza ? Cioè, si può essere così sprovveduti ?


evidentemente si...
comunque, senza offesa, io vedo un rapporto che manca del'elemento, per me (sottolineo per evitare obiezioni da parte dei bimbiminkia), fondamentale: la fiducia reciproca. Per me un rapporto del genere ha poca speranza di fare tanta strada. Spero per voi di sbagliare, io personalmente vivrei poco bene temendo che il mio tradimento (dopo la scenata fatta per quello subito) venisse, prima o poi, fuori.
Posso solo dirvi di pensare prima di tutto alla serenita' di vostro figlio.


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo escludo in maniera categorica.
> Glielo avrei dovuto dire subito, adesso sarebbe una catastrofe.


per me fai male, ma te l'ho già detto. niente di personale, ma lo direi a chiunque abbia il desiderio di ricostruire un rapporto di fiducia reciproca.


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Nel leggere questo 3d ho cambiato più volte atteggiamento mentale,


è capitato anche a me, per questo ieri ho smesso di intervenire, per pensarci meglio. continuo a pensare che se lui non le dirà del suo tradimento, quale che sia la conclusione cui giungeranno, sarà comunque inficiata da questa circostanza.


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è capitato anche a me, per questo ieri ho smesso di intervenire, per pensarci meglio. continuo a pensare che se lui non le dirà del suo tradimento, quale che sia la conclusione cui giungeranno, sarà comunque inficiata da questa circostanza.


questo è sicuro.
ma io negherei fino all'evidenza a qualunque costo.


----------



## Divì (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo escludo in maniera categorica.
> Glielo avrei dovuto dire subito, adesso sarebbe una catastrofe.


Perché?

Davvero, Jim, sto cercando di capire quale sarebbe *per te* la catastrofe: che lei ti lasci?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> evidentemente si...
> comunque, senza offesa, io vedo un rapporto che manca del'elemento, per me (sottolineo per evitare obiezioni da parte dei bimbiminkia), fondamentale: la fiducia reciproca. Per me un rapporto del genere ha poca speranza di fare tanta strada. Spero per voi di sbagliare, io personalmente vivrei poco bene temendo che il mio tradimento (dopo la scenata fatta per quello subito) venisse, prima o poi, fuori.
> Posso solo dirvi di pensare prima di tutto alla serenita' di vostro figlio.


Grazie.
Se siamo ancora insieme è anche per il bene di nostro figlio, anche se qualche litigata di troppo avremmo dovuto davvero risparmiargliela.
Lo ha avvertito e ne ha sicuramente sofferto.
Il mio tradimento è finito tre anni fa e mi sembra davvero difficile che possa essere scoperto adesso.
La mia ex amante sta da tempo con un'altra persona, e già l'essere stata in qualche modo coinvolta nella mia vicenda non le ha fatto certo piacere.
Si è fondamentalmente pentita di avermi riferito che li vedeva spesso insieme, perché nei giorni immediatamente seguenti la 'scoperta' mi lasciai scappare con la mia compagna che lei mi aveva detto che li vedeva spesso insieme.


----------



## eagle (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma se sai che ho ricevuto una lettera anonima (e che pertanto ho dovuto drizzare le orecchie) come cazzo fai a messaggiare col tipo con me ad un metro e mezzo di distanza ? Cioè, si può essere così sprovveduti ?


Credimi, si può fare molto molto di peggio


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me fai male, ma te l'ho già detto. niente di personale, ma lo direi a chiunque abbia il desiderio di ricostruire un rapporto di fiducia reciproca.


Il mio terapeuta mi ha caldamente sconsigliato di fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## eagle (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo escludo in maniera categorica.
> Glielo avrei dovuto dire subito, adesso sarebbe una catastrofe.


Catastrofe per te o per vostro rapporto?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Perché?
> 
> Davvero, Jim, sto cercando di capire quale sarebbe *per te* la catastrofe: che lei ti lasci?


Che mi lasci.
Che io perda mio figlio, visto che finire per vederlo pochissimo.
Che mi faccia un culo come una capanna.
Insomma, se uno vuole si dà da fare e magari scopre pure quello che gli pare, ma una confessione spontanea mi sembra pura follia in questa fase.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è capitato anche a me, per questo ieri ho smesso di intervenire, per pensarci meglio. continuo a pensare che se lui non le dirà del suo tradimento, quale che sia la conclusione cui giungeranno, sarà comunque inficiata da questa circostanza.


Il rapporto è già 'inficiato' da quello che si sa, che è emerso. Vogliamo farlo saltare in aria ?


----------



## eagle (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che mi lasci.
> Che io perda mio figlio, visto che finire per vederlo pochissimo.
> Che mi faccia un culo come una capanna.
> Insomma, se uno vuole si dà da fare e magari scopre pure quello che gli pare, ma una confessione spontanea mi sembra pura follia in questa fase.


Le tue parole, seppur legittime e umanamente comprensibili, la dicono lunga sulla ragione per cui vuoi restare con la tua compagna: non amore ma spirito di auto conservazione. Lo hai detto tu stesso: della tua eventuale confessione non ti spaventa il possibile disamoramento di tua moglie, ma il fatto che non ti faccia più vedere tuo figlio e ti faccia un culo come una capanna.


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questo è sicuro.
> ma io negherei fino all'evidenza a qualunque costo.


e faresti male anche tu.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Catastrofe per te o per vostro rapporto?


Per me per noi.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Le tue parole, seppur legittime e umanamente comprensibili, la dicono lunga sulla ragione per cui vuoi restare con la tua compagna: non amore ma spirito di auto conservazione. Lo hai detto tu stesso: della tua eventuale confessione non ti spaventa il possibile disamoramento di tua moglie, ma il fatto che non ti faccia più vedere tuo figlio e ti faccia un culo come una capanna.


Ho scritto 'che lei mi lasci' come primo punto...


----------



## eagle (9 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> e faresti male anche tu.


Visti i precedenti, negare vuol dire solo rimandare il problema


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mio terapeuta mi ha caldamente sconsigliato di fare una cosa del genere.


capisco. io sono in terapia da quando ero ragazzina, in 12 anni ne ho cambiati tre e trovo già strano che ti abbia detto una cosa così ma so che ci sono terapeuti che hanno questo approccio. il mio è lacaniano e certamente non mi dà consigli di nessun genere.


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

Per come la vedo io, siete, purtroppo, in una situazione lose-lose..Bisogna solo scegliere il male minore


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il rapporto è già 'inficiato' da quello che si sa, che è emerso. Vogliamo farlo saltare in aria ?


non so se risponderti. poi mi dici che sono torquemada ecc.


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Le tue parole, seppur legittime e umanamente comprensibili, la dicono lunga sulla ragione per cui vuoi restare con la tua compagna: non amore ma spirito di auto conservazione. Lo hai detto tu stesso: della tua eventuale confessione non ti spaventa il possibile disamoramento di tua moglie, ma il fatto che non ti faccia più vedere tuo figlio e ti faccia un culo come una capanna.


quoto. è più o meno quello che volevo dire io.


----------



## Divì (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che mi lasci.
> Che io perda mio figlio, visto che finire per vederlo pochissimo.
> Che mi faccia un culo come una capanna.
> Insomma, se uno vuole si dà da fare e magari scopre pure quello che gli pare, ma una confessione spontanea mi sembra pura follia in questa fase.


hai paura che ti giudichi. come tu stai giudicando lei.

E' indubbiamente una situazione delicata, ma credo che così come avrei dato l'anima per non sapere niente, mai, e sentirmi ancora al sicuro, allo stesso modo l'avrei data perché lui, mio marito, confessando e non essendo scoperto, pure molto tempo dopo,  mi avesse fatto percepire che il suo silenzio fino a quel momento era valso a proteggermi.

In questo momento, però, lui è in posizione di debolezza, mentre io - come disse una volta mi pare proprio Sbriciolata - sono ai suoi occhi sull'altare della moglie perfetta e amorevole anche se uno schiaffone gliel'ho dato anch'io.
Credimi, darei qualunque cosa per poter tirare fuori dal cappello qualcosa che mi trascini nella polvere, insieme a lui.

Con questi giochi - che col perdono non c'entrano una mazza - anche l'amore c'entra poco. E' potere, e non ti porta da nessuna parte, nè porta da nessuna parte tuo figlio.


----------



## eagle (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho scritto 'che lei mi lasci' come primo punto...


Il fatto che ti lasci non significa che non ti ami più. Ma a parte questo, davvero, non pensi che valga davvero la pena di costruire un rapporto sulla fiducia e sulla trasparenza? Non credi che avete bisogno entrambi di maggiori sicurezze e fiducia reciproca? Come fate a vivere pensando sempre che l'altro possa nascondervi qualcosa o che possa scoprire qualcosa?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Il fatto che ti lasci non significa che non ti ami più. Ma a parte questo, davvero, non pensi che valga davvero la pena di costruire un rapporto sulla fiducia e sulla trasparenza? Non credi che avete bisogno entrambi di maggiori sicurezze e fiducia reciproca? Come fate a vivere pensando sempre che l'altro possa nascondervi qualcosa o che possa scoprire qualcosa?


Rispetto il vostro parere ma non lo condivido.
Che senso avrebbe ripescare una storia che IO ho sepolto tre anni fa ? Una storia che per me non ha avuto un gran senso ?
Io SO che l'ho avuta anche io ed è quello che in fondo, forse, chissà, mi ha trattenuto dall'andare via di casa. I 'conti' cerco insomma di farli con me stesso un'eventuale confessione spontanea sputtanarebbe tutto quanto...


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Rispetto il vostro parere ma non lo condivido.
> Che senso avrebbe ripescare una storia che IO ho sepolto tre anni fa ? Una storia che per me non ha avuto un gran senso ?
> Io SO che l'ho avuta anche io ed è quello che in fondo, forse, chissà, mi ha trattenuto dall'andare via di casa. I 'conti' cerco insomma di farli con me stesso un'eventuale confessione spontanea sputtanarebbe tutto quanto...


considerando che volete rifondare la vostra storia, il senso sarebbe quello di partire senza non detti. inoltre, mi dispiace insistere su questo tasto ma è ciò che penso, una coppia in cui tutti e due hanno tradito ma ad uno solo viene affibbiato il ruolo di traditore, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, è squilibrata. tu, di fatto, occupi una posizione privilegiata nella diade adesso, semplicemente perché lei non ti ha scoperto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che mi lasci.
> Che io perda mio figlio, visto che finire per vederlo pochissimo.
> Che mi faccia un culo come una capanna.
> Insomma, se uno vuole si dà da fare e magari scopre pure quello che gli pare, ma una confessione spontanea mi sembra pura follia in questa fase.


OK, tutto comprensibile, la terza poi la vedrei probabile, visto il culo che tu hai fatto a lei.
Però, se almeno tu che sai tutta la verità non riesci ad essere onesto con te stesso, andrete avanti in un mondo finto ancora per qualche tempo poi la prima e la seconda si realizzeranno comunque. Te ne rendi conto o sei ancora convinto di poter recitare la parte del compagno tradito epperò per grazia comprensivo e quasi del tutto perdonante?
Perchè lei non lo saprà forse mai, che fingi, ma tu lo sai bene, di avere sulla coscienza ben più di quello che ha lei.
Io non riuscirei a perdonarmi una cosa del genere.


----------



## Dalida (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OK, tutto comprensibile, la terza poi la vedrei probabile, visto il culo che tu hai fatto a lei.
> Però, se almeno tu che sai tutta la verità non riesci ad essere onesto con te stesso, andrete avanti in un mondo finto ancora per qualche tempo poi la prima e la seconda si realizzeranno comunque. Te ne rendi conto o sei ancora convinto di poter recitare la parte del compagno tradito epperò per grazia comprensivo e quasi del tutto perdonante?
> Perchè lei non lo saprà forse mai, che fingi, ma tu lo sai bene, di avere sulla coscienza ben più di quello che ha lei.
> *Io non riuscirei a perdonarmi una cosa del genere.*


quoto, sebbene qui come nel quotidiano ci sia chi fila liscio come l'olio ben sapendo di avere la coscienza sporca.
jim non lo dice perchè sa perfettamente che la sua moglie difficilmente si sentirebbe dire "non ha significato niente, abbiamo chiuso i rapporti tre anni fa, non ci sono conseguenze". inoltre, e qui mi riallaccio anche alla terapia, alla luce di nuove scoperte si legge anche il passato diversamente, e jim non vuole che lo faccia, più o meno consapevolmente.


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è quello che ho provato a dirgli ieri: se si vuole ripartire bisogna farlo con sincerità assoluta. se continua a mentire è lui il primo a minare la fiducia di quella relazione, anche perché probabilmente la moglie la prenderebbe molto male.
> jim però ha detto chiaramente che lo esclude.


Anche io la penso come te e sbriciola


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> considerando che volete rifondare la vostra storia, il senso sarebbe quello di partire senza non detti. inoltre, mi dispiace insistere su questo tasto ma è ciò che penso, una coppia in cui tutti e due hanno tradito ma ad uno solo viene affibbiato il ruolo di traditore, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, è squilibrata. tu, di fatto, occupi una posizione privilegiata nella diade adesso, semplicemente perché lei non ti ha scoperto.


Esatto.
allora l'unica altra soluzione al dirlo e' che lui scenda totalmente dal piedistallo.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> hai paura che ti giudichi. come tu stai giudicando lei.
> 
> E' indubbiamente una situazione delicata, ma credo che così come avrei dato l'anima per non sapere niente, mai, e sentirmi ancora al sicuro, allo stesso modo l'avrei data perché lui, mio marito, confessando e non essendo scoperto, pure molto tempo dopo,  mi avesse fatto percepire che il suo silenzio fino a quel momento era valso a proteggermi.
> 
> ...


Non ho paura del giudizio, perchè so già cosa succederebbe.
Un gran casino che non rimetterebbe le cose a posto.
A seguito di un tradimento possono infatti succedere due cose : la storia o finisce o continua.
Se la mia (la mia) sta continuando, è perchè so che l'ho fatto anche io, e anche questo (non solo questo) mi ha dato e mi dà la forza per andare avanti insieme.
Ma io ho reagito così...
Chi me lo dice che lei reagirebbe allo stesso modo ?
Chi me lo dice che la storia continuerebbe ?
E se mi lascia ?
Passerei la vita a mangiarmi le mani per aver confessato un tradimento morto e sepolto ?
Qualcuno direbbe, 'ma chi cazzo te lo fa fare'...
E allora, come scriveva all'inizio del thread PresidentLBJ "Avete  fatto benissimo. Lei si è solo infatuata di questo corteggiatore che  gliela batteva incessantemente e si è lasciata andare. Che male c'è, in  fondo?
D'altronde se aveva cornificato l'ex marito con te, significa che è  portata per queste scappatelle... chi la fa l'aspetti: sii sportivo,  coerente, lucidati le corna e prendi atto che passerai la vita con una a  cui piace vivere avventure; c'è di peggio.
Pace e bene"


----------



## Divì (9 Ottobre 2014)

Diciamo che ti capisco, ma non riesco ad essere d'accordo con te....


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ho paura del giudizio, perchè so già cosa succederebbe.
> Un gran casino che non rimetterebbe le cose a posto.
> A seguito di un tradimento possono infatti succedere due cose : la storia o finisce o continua.
> Se la mia (la mia) sta continuando, è perchè so che l'ho fatto anche io, e anche questo (non solo questo) mi ha dato e mi dà la forza per andare avanti insieme.
> ...


la coppia aperta di cui ti parlavo all'inizio.
ma voi siete così?


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Diciamo che ti capisco, ma non riesco ad essere d'accordo con te....


Vale anche per me


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Visto che i contenuti delle loro conversazioni non puoi conoscerli con certezza, bisognerebbe provare a capire il perché di quella chiamata, e partire da li. Il problema è che di motivi possono essercene diversi. Ad esempio:
> 
> i. lei comunica a lui delle tue scoperte dicendogli che non possono più vedersi dato che non vuole distruggere il matrimonio, ma anche che i tuoi sospetti sono troppo incalzanti e che lei non ce la fa a far rientrare la cosa. Lui, telefonandoti, decide di aiutarla.
> 
> ...


Delle loro conversazioni ho 'intercettato' solo qualche messaggio di lui a lei su facebook.
Nessuna risposta di lei a lui.
Alcuni inequivocabili.
E comunque, io ho scoperto quasi tutto il 3 maggio, la lettera anonima l'ho ricevuta il 22 aprile.
I messaggi su facebook li ho faticosamente recuperati il 5 maggio.
Quindi, lui già sapeva (almeno dal 24 aprile) che avevo ricevuto una lettera anonima.
Il 4 maggio (cioè il giorno dopo la 'scoperta') mi chiama :
io ero fuori quella mattina, e sono fortemente convinto che sia stata lei ad ordinargli di chiamarmi per confermare che stavano parlando del più e del meno, quindi, tanto per tornare alle tue tre opzioni, sicuramente la I e la III sono 'centrate'. 
Lui lo conosco, eccome.
Ho già scritto (probabile ti sia sfuggito) che era l'ex marito di una delle migliori amiche della mia ex moglie.
Quindi, per me, un buon conoscente.
Tant'è che quei messaggi intercettati su facebook li ho fatti leggere a sua moglie, l'attuale. Hanno un figlio.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> la coppia aperta di cui ti parlavo all'inizio.
> ma voi siete così?


Se fossimo una coppia aperta non sarebbe successo il casino che è successo.
Per quanto ne so - ho un amico che ha un rapporto di quel tipo con sua moglie - una coppia aperta presuppone appunto il tradimento, che non è manco più tale poichè accettato a priori da entrambi.


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se fossimo una coppia aperta non sarebbe successo il casino che è successo.
> Per quanto ne so - ho un amico che ha un rapporto di quel tipo con sua moglie - una coppia aperta presuppone appunto il tradimento, che non è manco più tale poichè accettato a priori da entrambi.


Pero' a voi questo e' di fatto accaduto in entrambe le relazioni.
tu escludi di tradire di nuovo?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Pero' a voi questo e' di fatto accaduto in entrambe le relazioni.
> tu escludi di tradire di nuovo?


Lo escludo ma nella vita non si sa mai cosa può succedere.
Dire 'no, non lo farò sicuramente' è da sprovveduti.
Diciamo che ora come ora non ne ho alcuna intenzione.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Esatto.
> allora l'unica altra soluzione al dirlo e' che lui scenda totalmente dal piedistallo.


Questa mi sembra un'opzione decisamente più saggia e praticabile.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vi leggo da un pò, indeciso se condividere con voi la mia storia che sarebbe, pressappoco, la seguente :
> sposato e divorziato io e sposata e divorziata lei. Divorziamo entrambi per noi, lasciamo cioè i rispettivi coniugi per metterci insieme. Entrambi, senza figli. Di figlio ne abbiamo uno, io e lei, che a breve compirà 5 anni. Grande storia d'amore, visto che abbiamo lasciato i rispettivi per metterci insieme (succedeva 7 anni fa). Superiamo, cioè, quel confine che separa una storia adulterina (che tale spesso rimane) con una storia vera e propria, alla luce del sole.
> Con le ovvie conseguenze relative ad una separazione.
> Ad OTTOBRE dell'anno scorso scopro una chat su facebook con un tipo, che peraltro conosco da tempo poichè ex marito di una delle più care amiche della mia ex moglie. Nella chat lui le comunicava che lei le piaceva da sempre, e questo già lo sapevo. Come ? Ad un matrimonio, anni fa, io e lui seduti accanto, lui mi chiede "chi lavora con te ?", io gli rispondo "da poco è arrivata XY", e lui "ah, molto carina, la ricordo ai tempi dell'Università". Ricordo bene quell'episodio perchè all'epoca XY era già parecchio nei miei pensieri, ed io nei suoi.
> ...


Perchè non aspetti quella risposta soddisfacente prima di fare un passo così importante?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perchè non aspetti quella risposta soddisfacente prima di fare un passo così importante?


Quella 'risposta soddisfacente' non l'avrò mai.
E' la risposta a tutta una serie di 'perchè', a volte anche marginali, ai quali non ho avuto nè avrò mai risposta.
E così come porto con me il mio 'segreto', così credo che sul tradimento che ho subìto non avrò più risposte.
L'"argomento", per la mia compagna, è ormai tabù.
Quando, anche in tempi recenti, ho tentato di riprenderlo, mi ha invitato a parlarne col mio terapeuta, non con lei, poichè spesso - anzi, quasi sempre - l'argomento è stato terreno di scontro.
La verità è che in certi casi uno si costruisce la propria verità, che si basa - almeno nel mio caso - sui pochi 'fatti' di cui sono a conoscenza, su qualche 'indizio' e su tante 'ipotesi' basate essenzialmente sull'esperrienza e sugli 'attori' della vicenda.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quella 'risposta soddisfacente' non l'avrò mai.
> E' la risposta a tutta una serie di 'perchè', a volte anche marginali, ai quali non ho avuto nè avrò mai risposta.
> E così come porto con me il mio 'segreto', così credo che sul tradimento che ho subìto non avrò più risposte.
> *L'"argomento", per la mia compagna, è ormai tabù.*
> ...


E se lo fosse perché non tutto è chiuso, almeno dentro la sua testa ? Perdona la domanda molto diretta


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E se lo fosse perché non tutto è chiuso, almeno dentro la sua testa ? Perdona la domanda molto diretta


Io non posso neanche pensare che lei sia d'accordo nel fare un passo così economicamente importante se non ha le idee chiare.
Ha già lasciato l'ex marito per me, e io la mia ex moglie per lei.
Diciamo che se avesse ancora in testa 'lui' non farebbe un passo del genere.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io non posso neanche pensare che lei sia d'accordo nel fare un passo così economicamente importante se non ha le idee chiare.
> Ha già lasciato l'ex marito per me, e io la mia ex moglie per lei.
> Diciamo che se avesse ancora in testa 'lui' non farebbe un passo del genere.


Senti, da traditore (pentito, con sensi di colpa, codardo, ma comunque traditore) ti dico che bisogna intendersi su cosa voglia dire "avere le idee chiare".
Però insomma non voglio assolutamente fare dietrologia o darti da pensare quindi, va bene così, stai sereno, sono io che per deformazione professionale tendo a vedere sempre oltre l'apparenza.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti, da traditore (pentito, con sensi di colpa, codardo, ma comunque traditore) ti dico che bisogna intendersi su cosa voglia dire "avere le idee chiare".
> Però insomma non voglio assolutamente fare dietrologia o darti da pensare quindi, va bene così, stai sereno, sono io che per deformazione professionale tendo a vedere sempre oltre l'apparenza.


Figurati, tutto può essere.
Ma sarebbe un comportamento 'criminale'.
Se ho inteso cosa vuoi dire, magari lei da un lato ha questa spinta a 'ricostruire' con me e la casa rappresenta un passo importante.
Dall'altro, però, potrebbe esserci ancora del sommerso. E magari lei lo nega a sè stessa.
Non credo, ma non si sa mai...
Io credo in lei e nelle sue intenzioni...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti, da traditore (pentito, con sensi di colpa, codardo, ma comunque traditore) ti dico che bisogna intendersi su cosa voglia dire "avere le idee chiare".
> Però insomma non voglio assolutamente fare dietrologia o darti da pensare quindi, va bene così, stai sereno, sono io che per deformazione professionale tendo a vedere sempre oltre l'apparenza.


Le sue amiche, ad esempio, che sanno tutto quello che è successo, le hanno dato sostanzialmente della 'pazza' quando ha comunicato loro dell'acquisto della casa. Ma sono opinioni.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Figurati, tutto può essere.
> Ma sarebbe un comportamento 'criminale'.
> Se ho inteso cosa vuoi dire, magari lei da un lato ha questa spinta a 'ricostruire' con me e la casa rappresenta un passo importante.
> Dall'altro, però, potrebbe esserci ancora del sommerso. E magari lei lo nega a sè stessa.
> ...


Amico, sapessi come è difficile essere fedeli a se stessi e alle proprie buone intenzioni. Anche quando hai sotto gli occhi il dolore che stai provocando ....


----------



## tullio (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dall'altro, però, potrebbe esserci ancora del sommerso. E magari lei lo nega a sè stessa.


Sicuramente lei ha le migliori intenzioni. Tuttavia credo che il discorso sul suo tradimento debba esser ripreso. Non per colpevolizzarla (le urla e le botte sono state un errore clamoroso) ma per permettere a te di metabolizzare la cosa. Lei deve raccotarsi per permettere a te di diventare partecipe di quella fase della sua vita, in modo da non avere più nulla di lei come "estraneo", da non avere buchi neri che con la loro attrazione possano rovinare l'avvenire. 
Naturalmente questo comporta da parte tua la necessità di una assoluta assenza di sentimenti di rivalsa e di critica moralistica. Lei deve raccontarsi ma non per permettere a te di giudicarla ma per permettere a voi, a entrambi, di capire.
Così, non ora, certo, dovrai riprendere piano piano il discorso e dirle che hai bisogno di sapere tutto su come ha vissuto quel momento, senza che lei debba sentirsi messa in un angolo.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Amico, sapessi come è difficile essere fedeli a se stessi e alle proprie buone intenzioni. Anche quando hai sotto gli occhi il dolore che stai provocando ....


Certo, lo so bene.
Infatti in passato per entrambi è stato così.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Certo, lo so bene.*
> Infatti in passato per entrambi è stato così.


Di buone intenzioni è lastricata la strada per l'inferno


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sicuramente lei ha le migliori intenzioni. Tuttavia credo che il discorso sul suo tradimento debba esser ripreso. Non per colpevolizzarla (le urla e le botte sono state un errore clamoroso) ma per permettere a te di metabolizzare la cosa. Lei deve raccotarsi per permettere a te di diventare partecipe di quella fase della sua vita, in modo da non avere più nulla di lei come "estraneo", da non avere buchi neri che con la loro attrazione possano rovinare l'avvenire.
> Naturalmente questo comporta da parte tua la necessità di una assoluta assenza di sentimenti di rivalsa e di critica moralistica. Lei deve raccontarsi ma non per permettere a te di giudicarla ma per permettere a voi, a entrambi, di capire.
> Così, non ora, certo, dovrai riprendere piano piano il discorso e dirle che hai bisogno di sapere tutto su come ha vissuto quel momento, senza che lei debba sentirsi messa in un angolo.


Il 'discorso' sarebbe ahimè ancora una volta zoppo, pieno di minimizzazioni e di omissioni.
E' umano e lo capisco, ma lei crede d'avermi detto tutto quello che c'era da dire, e sul resto (su tutto quello che NON ha detto) pensa che :
a) mi farebbe troppo male sapere ;
b) mi ha accennato due volte al fatto che la sua psicologa le aveva consigliato di non dare troppi 'particolari'. Credo volesse dire (posso sbagliarmi) che lei era libera di dirmi quello che 'pensava' fosse avvenuto ('sensazioni', insomma), e il 'perchè' lo ha fatto. Ma che non fosse opportuno fornire particolari 'fattuali' alla vicenda.
E poi, credo di non essere pronto del tutto anche io, nel senso che la mia limitata serenità non so se sopporterebbe - almeno adesso - di apprendere 'cose nuove' senza sobbalzare.
Non sono mai stato granchè pratico di informatica, ma nei giorni immediatamente successivi la 'scoperta' ho 'studiato' parecchio, e ho scoperto che c'è più d'un programmino che ti consente non solo di spiare uno smartphone altrui ma anche di recuperare parecchi sms, whatsapp cancellati.
Non ho mai avuto la forza di farlo, perchè sapevo che probabilmente non avrei retto l'urto.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Delle loro conversazioni ho 'intercettato' solo qualche messaggio di lui a lei su facebook.
> Nessuna risposta di lei a lui.
> Alcuni inequivocabili.
> E comunque, io ho scoperto quasi tutto il 3 maggio, la lettera anonima l'ho ricevuta il 22 aprile.
> ...


Quindi è probabile che, nel momento in cui si mettevano d'accordo e definivano la situazione post scoperta, a lui sia arrivato il sentore di tue eventuali reazioni. Praticamente ha messo le mani avanti, diciamo che voleva rasserenare la situazione tra te e tua moglie anche, ma perlopiù tentava di pararsi il culo. In caso contrario non ti avrebbe chiamato con molta probabilità. Non è un idiota, era spaventato.

Credo che, dopo la tua scoperta, sia iniziato un periodo in cui, tra la necessità di insabbiare tutto e quella di pilotare le prove nelle tue mani, abbiano avuto semplicemente bisogno di comunicare il da farsi. Certo, farlo anche in tua presenza non è proprio una cosa che può farti stare tranquillo, però, ti ripeto, secondo me è normale che avvenga. Sempre ammesso che tra loro quella complicità sia finita ormai, cosa che credo sia avvenuta.

Vabbè, questa è l'amministrazione ordinaria e comune di tutti questi casi nel momento in cui si tenta di arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Perciò comprendo tua moglie quando alza le braccia e ti dice semplicemente che ha sbagliato, ma che ti ama anche. Non è che abbia tante spiegazioni da poterti dare.

Io penso che intanto lei abbia bisogno di tempo per fugare i tuoi dubbi, certo è che la mancanza di fiducia e di certezze è un tarlo non da poco. Però il tempo è un suo cambiamento radicale potrebbero aiutarvi. Solo che va visto anche come la cosa influisca sulle tue di certezze col tempo. La casa, come i figli, sono un progetto troppo importante, vale la pena di valutare bene la situazione. Devo dire che lo stai facendo, ma ragiona sul lungo termine.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi è probabile che, nel momento in cui si mettevano d'accordo e definivano la situazione post scoperta, a lui sia arrivato il sentore di tue eventuali reazioni. Praticamente ha messo le mani avanti, diciamo che voleva rasserenare la situazione tra te e tua moglie anche, ma perlopiù tentava di pararsi il culo. In caso contrario non ti avrebbe chiamato con molta probabilità. Non è un idiota, era spaventato.
> 
> Credo che, dopo la tua scoperta, sia iniziato un periodo in cui, tra la necessità di insabbiare tutto e quella di pilotare le prove nelle tue mani, abbiano avuto semplicemente bisogno di comunicare il da farsi. Certo, farlo anche in tua presenza non è proprio una cosa che può farti stare tranquillo, però, ti ripeto, secondo me è normale che avvenga. Sempre ammesso che tra loro quella complicità sia finita ormai, cosa che credo sia avvenuta.


Certo, sicuro che sia andata così.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Certo, farlo anche in tua presenza non è proprio una cosa che può farti stare tranquillo, però, ti ripeto, secondo me è normale che avvenga.


Cioè ?


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè ?


Intendevo quando a cena con amici, mi pare, lei trafficava con i messaggi.
Poi non lo so, forse era mossa da una certa impellenza. Comunque, quando il castello di carte cade, iniziano i lavori di contenimento. Cioè, una cosa di una banalità disarmante che in effetti conferma l'affermazione di tua moglie quando dice di aver fatto una cazzata.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Intendevo quando a cena con amici, mi pare, lei trafficava con i messaggi.
> Poi non lo so, forse era mossa da una certa impellenza. Comunque, quando il castello di carte cade, iniziano i lavori di contenimento. Cioè, una cosa di una banalità disarmante che in effetti conferma l'affermazione di tua moglie quando dice di aver fatto una cazzata.


Ok.
La 'cazzata' cui faceva riferimento era il tradimento in sè, non era riferita alla goffagine di quella serata...


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ok.
> La 'cazzata' cui faceva riferimento era il tradimento in sè, non era riferita alla goffagine di quella serata...


Si, avevo capito...dicevo che quando tutto viene a galla il tutto assume ben altri connotati e ci si rende conto della cazzata fatta. Ciò non toglie che tu debba approfondire la sua condizione, a caldo è facile fare promesse o dare certezze, ma se i problemi restano poi riaffiorano.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si, avevo capito...dicevo che quando tutto viene a galla il tutto assume ben altri connotati e ci si rende conto della cazzata fatta. Ciò non toglie che tu debba approfondire la sua condizione, a caldo è facile fare promesse o dare certezze, ma se i problemi restano poi riaffiorano.


Ho capito che DEVO mutare certi miei atteggiamenti che hanno evidentemente contribuito a far succedere quello che è successo.
Ovviamente non ho mai avuto alcuna intenzione di colpevolizzarmi poiché credo sia profondamente scorretto attribuire a me delle responsabilità dirette nella vicenda, anche se mi rendo conto che certi miei atteggiamenti abbiano potuto in qualche modo contribuire a innescarla (come spessissimo accade in queste vicende).
Ciò detto, credo che col passare del tempo il mio interesse a 'sapere' , già parecchio affievolito rispetto a 5 mesi fa, sarà fortunatamente destinato a scemare sempre più.
Il 'tarlo' rimarrà sempre.
La ferita si rimargina, la cicatrice rimane.


----------



## Spider (9 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho capito che DEVO mutare certi miei atteggiamenti che hanno evidentemente contribuito a far succedere quello che è successo.
> Ovviamente non ho mai avuto alcuna intenzione di colpevolizzarmi poiché credo sia profondamente scorretto attribuire a me delle responsabilità dirette nella vicenda, anche se mi rendo conto che certi miei atteggiamenti abbiano potuto in qualche modo contribuire a innescarla (come spessissimo accade in queste vicende).
> Ciò detto, credo che col passare del tempo il mio interesse a 'sapere' , già parecchio affievolito rispetto a 5 mesi fa, sarà fortunatamente destinato a scemare sempre più.
> Il 'tarlo' rimarrà sempre.
> La ferita si rimargina, la cicatrice rimane.



sei molto fortunato se, a distanza di soli 5 mesi, senti già che il " tarlo" si è affievolito.
In realtà, come bene sottolinei sotto, il pensiero rimarrà sempre.
questa è la cicatrice, non il fatto in se.
la realtà delle cose, è purtroppo diversa,
molto più tragica e se vuoi molto più umana.
si tratta di scendere dalle proprie convinzioni, cosa difficilissima e accettarne altre.
Certo se vuoi stare con lei e capire anche che per sempre, queste convinzioni nuove, 
non saranno mai certezze, neanche per te.
Dice bene Sbri...l'insondabilità degli amanti, 
l'estremo tentativo di rendere tuo, una loro sensazione,
impossibile e scarnificante.
Questo un tradimento, con raziocinio ti costringe ad accettare.


----------



## Lucrezia (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mio terapeuta m'ha spiegato che quel mio chiedere non significava altro che 'non farmi del male', 'non farmi scoprire quello che non voglio scoprire', così come la sua terapeuta le ha spiegato che è probabile (non certo ma probabile) che lei si sia voluta fare scoprire, che una modalità così goffa come l'andare in bagno a casa di amici per nascondere i messaggi non poteva che portare alla scoperta...
> E poi, davvero, il 'problema' - e il quesito che pongo - è un altro.
> Capisco che per alcuni qui è il tradimento in sè ad essere meritevole di biasimo, ma è sulla gestione post-tradimento che vorrei delle risposte.
> Io credo che incolpare il 'tradito' di tutta una serie di manchevolezze per giustificare il proprio tradimento sia da idioti, e che sia per certi versi peggiore del tradimento stesso (come dice Galimberti, di cui ho in precedenza riportato un passo).
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto. Anch'io penso che lei abbia voluto farsi scoprire. E per questo affermo anche, che le giustificazioni che lei dà, anche se a te giustamente fanno male, hanno un fondamento. Ovvero: io penso che quando una persona tradisce e si fa scoprire in modo 'plateale' (messaggiare con lui davanti a te non è il massimo della discrezione) stia in realtà cercando di portare a galla dei problemi, delle insoddisfazioni, che non è in grado di manifestare in maniera altra (a volte perchè il traditore stesso non sa). Quindi, quando ti dice che tu eri assente e bla bla, anche se suona come una giustificazione e ti fa incazzare, magari un pelo di riflessione in generale sulla vostra storia, e su di te, e su di lei, potrebbe aiutare. Galimberti dice qualcosa di interessante, che però non mi convince. Le interpretazioni del tradito spesso sono estremamente fuorvianti. E se lei non ti desse spiegazioni e lasciasse fare a te il primo passo, tu non ti incazzeresti ugualmente?




Jim Cain ha detto:


> Rispetto il vostro parere ma non lo condivido.
> Che senso avrebbe ripescare una storia che IO ho sepolto tre anni fa ? Una storia che per me non ha avuto un gran senso ?
> Io SO che l'ho avuta anche io ed è quello che in fondo, forse, chissà, mi ha trattenuto dall'andare via di casa. I 'conti' cerco insomma di farli con me stesso un'eventuale confessione spontanea sputtanarebbe tutto quanto...


Il senso è che ridarebbe equilibrio alla coppia. Adesso è come se foste su due livelli diversi. Ma se tu l'amassi abbastanza da confessare quello che hai fatto, forse lei smetterebbe di fare quel che tanto ti da fastidio, cioè di "giustificarsi", e riuscirebbe ad essere totalmente onesta e aperta con te e, soprattutto, potreste ripartire da zero, senza che nessuno abbia un debito con nessuno. Poi, sul fatto che il tradimento non scoperto non esiste, non sono d'accordo, e ti dico perchè: magari non esiste per lei, ma esiste per te. Si apre una piccola crepa nel rapporto, che non tornerà più come prima; lo sai solo tu, forse, ma ci sarà un minuscolo cambiamento in te, che anche lei percepirà, magari anche inconsciamente. E quando si tradisce una persona una volta, si passa quel limite, è molto, molto più facile tradirla due, tre, mille volte.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Attenzione Jim, sulla casa ci andrei cauto


Se il bambino è tuo, direi che puoi iniziare ad agitarti...


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 4 ceffoni.
> Ma non credo sia decisivo questo punto, anche un solo ceffone è un errore.


Ovvio. Però 4 sono un pestaggio conscio.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Le sue amiche, ad esempio, che sanno tutto quello che è successo, le hanno dato sostanzialmente della 'pazza' quando ha comunicato loro dell'acquisto della casa. Ma sono opinioni.


...di gente che sta a posto con la testa. Questa cosa dell'acquisto di casa la trovo folle.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> ...di gente che sta a posto con la testa. Questa cosa dell'acquisto di casa la trovo folle.


c'è chi per risolvere una crisi di questo tipo fa un figlio (cosa DAVVERO folle).
L'acquisto di una casa non è qualcosa di irreversibile. Dovesse andare tutto male, si rivende.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sei molto fortunato se, a distanza di soli 5 mesi, senti già che il " tarlo" si è affievolito.


Volevo dire che dopo cinque mesi sto sicuramente meglio. A maggio ho perso quattro chili in due settimane.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> c'è chi per risolvere una crisi di questo tipo fa un figlio (cosa DAVVERO folle).
> L'acquisto di una casa non è qualcosa di irreversibile. Dovesse andare tutto male, si rivende.


Un mio amico ha perso la casa letteralmente dal giorno alla notte, quindi ci starei attento...


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se il bambino è tuo, direi che puoi iniziare ad agitarti...


Forse non hai letto tutto, forse ti piace ragionare sempre e solo per 'estremi', e sicuramente non conosci (non puoi) come stanno le cose da un certo punto di vista.
Io e la mia compagna NON siamo sposati, e per le coppie di fatto il regime giuridico è differente.
Diciamo che in questi casi molto è devoluto all'apprezzamento del giudice.
Che potrebbe certamente decidere di assegnare casa MIA a lei perchè abbiamo un figlio.
Ma anche lei ha una casa (che adesso è locata) e guadagna sufficientemente bene, poco più di me.
I genitori hanno delle proprietà, una delle quali intestata a lei e alla sorella (solo la nuda proprietà, non l'usufrutto).
Questa proprietà ha un valore che oscilla tra il milione e il milione e mezzo di euro (anche se al momento venderla è difficile)...
Peraltro, in caso di 'separazione', non credo avrebbe la faccia di pretendere di occupare casa mia...


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Un mio amico ha perso la casa letteralmente dal giorno alla notte, quindi ci starei attento...


Anche io ne conosco, e più d'uno.
Per quanto, in alcuni casi, lo trovo un abominio giuridico..


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto. Anch'io penso che lei abbia voluto farsi scoprire. E per questo affermo anche, che le giustificazioni che lei dà, anche se a te giustamente fanno male, hanno un fondamento. Ovvero: io penso che quando una persona tradisce e si fa scoprire in modo 'plateale' (messaggiare con lui davanti a te non è il massimo della discrezione) stia in realtà cercando di portare a galla dei problemi, delle insoddisfazioni, che non è in grado di manifestare in maniera altra (a volte perchè il traditore stesso non sa). Quindi, quando ti dice che tu eri assente e bla bla, anche se suona come una giustificazione e ti fa incazzare, magari un pelo di riflessione in generale sulla vostra storia, e su di te, e su di lei, potrebbe aiutare. Galimberti dice qualcosa di interessante, che però non mi convince. Le interpretazioni del tradito spesso sono estremamente fuorvianti. E se lei non ti desse spiegazioni e lasciasse fare a te il primo passo, tu non ti incazzeresti ugualmente.


La 'riflessione' è obbligatoria, c'è stata ed è ancora in corso.
Galimberti ha ragione, a mio parere, quanto sottolinea l'inopportunità della minimizzazione da parte del traditore, cosa che, per quanto mi riguarda, è la cosa che più mi ha fatto incazzare.
Io SO che la MIA storia 'extra' è stata cosa da poco : vedevo la mia 'amante' due, massimo tre volte al mese, e la sentivo un giorno sì e tre no (a volte mi sforzavo di chiamarla).
La 'storia' della mia compagna, per quello che so (e so poco, ti assicuro, ma quello che so è certo), è stata costellata da un contatto (anche solo telefonico, o tramite sms o altri strumenti di comunicazione - whatsapp, facebook) giornaliero...messaggi, telefonate, incontri sul luogo di lavoro...praticamente ogni giorno per cinque mesi.
Il 'massimo' l'ha raggiunto quando si svegliava all'una di notte e apriva whatsapp.
Mi diceva che iniziava a soffrire d'insonnia e che chattava con le amiche...


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto tutto, forse ti piace ragionare sempre e solo per 'estremi', e sicuramente non conosci (non puoi) come stanno le cose da un certo punto di vista.
> Io e la mia compagna NON siamo sposati, e per le coppie di fatto il regime giuridico è differente.
> Diciamo che in questi casi molto è devoluto all'apprezzamento del giudice.
> Che potrebbe certamente decidere di assegnare casa MIA a lei perchè abbiamo un figlio.
> ...


Non sapevo tutte queste cose... però la faccia, se dipende solo da quella, potrebbe averla.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche io ne conosco, e più d'uno.
> Per quanto, in alcuni casi, lo trovo un abominio giuridico..


Anche io.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Anche io.


...tipo quelle che un bel dì si svegliano, decidono che tu non gli vai più bene, e ti scaraventano fuori di casa (che magari è tua, o è tua a metà), e i tuoi figli te li fanno vedere un weekend si e uno no...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> c'è chi per risolvere una crisi di questo tipo fa un figlio (cosa DAVVERO folle).
> L'acquisto di una casa non è qualcosa di irreversibile. Dovesse andare tutto male, si rivende.


uhm, per la casa non entro nel merito.
Io volevo dirti una cosa, che mi pare tu abbia frainteso, nei miei post.
Te l'hanno già detto altri.
Quando si scopre un tradimento, chi è stato scoperto è nel fango, chi è stato tradito sul piedistallo della ragione, della lealtà... del rispetto delle promesse fatte.
Tu e tua moglie adesso siete in quella situazione... però, detto tra noi, tu quel piedistallo lo occupi immeritatamente.
Quel piedistallo è finto.
Scendere da quel piedistallo è una delle cose più difficili da fare, eppure è necessaria se si vuole colmare la distanza che separa chi ha commesso il torto(sto parlando relativamente) da chi l'ha subìto.
Tu dici che il tuo tradimento è stato il motivo per cui non sei andato via.
E con questo credi di aver pareggiato il torto che TU hai commesso, fatto la tua parte.
Ma non è così, perchè ancora tu rifulgi di purezza in cima a quel piedistallo, per tua moglie, mentre lei è nel fango.
Però, ripeto, quel piedistallo è falso, tu in realtà dovresti essere assieme a lei, perchè avete ugualmente sbagliato.
Scendere da quel piedistallo quindi, per te è più facile che per altri, giocoforza.
Perciò più che perdonare la scappatella, che fa tanto papà buono con la figlia, secondo me sarebbe meglio che
tu ti mettessi allo stesso livello, comprendessi l'errore, il circo di contorno e provassi a ridare a lei la fiducia che lei in te non ha perso.
Non dico che sia facile.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm, per la casa non entro nel merito.
> Io volevo dirti una cosa, che mi pare tu abbia frainteso, nei miei post.
> Te l'hanno già detto altri.
> Quando si scopre un tradimento, chi è stato scoperto è nel fango, chi è stato tradito sul piedistallo della ragione, della lealtà... del rispetto delle promesse fatte.
> ...


D'accordo, quel piedistallo è finto.
Il mio dolore, però, è reale.
E ti assicuro che - come hai scritto più avanti - 'non è facile'. 
Ho pensato spesso a scendere da quel piedistallo ma l'operazione non è affatto agevole e non è automatica.
Razionalmente è facile dirsi : 'lo hai fatto prima tu quindi che vuoi ?'
Quando penso a tutta una sequela di autentiche cazzate che mi sono state dette in questi mesi, ti assicuro che è davvero difficile dirsi 'che vuoi ? Lo hai fatto anche tu'.
Si, l'ho fatto.
Ma non ti ho fatto male.
Manco te ne sei accorta.
Tant'è che, provocatoriamente, più volte le ho detto che se mi capitase lo farei. E lo farei non per il gusto di farlo, ma per far capire quanto può far male.
Il mio piedistallo equivale al suo essere ignara di quanto ho fatto io, e ti GIURO che più di una volta avrei voluto essere nei panni del traditore 'scoperto' piuttosto che in quelli del 'tradito'.
Perchè vedi, non c'è cosa peggiore che sentirsi dire, da chi ti ha tradito, che 'sono cose che succedono a milioni di persone':
Lo so che è qualcosa che succede a milioni di persone, ma fallo dire a me.
Io ho stima di chi, dopo una gran cazzata, ha l'onestà e l'umiltà di spogliarsi d'ogni scusa e di ammetterre candidamente, semplicemente, quello che è stato.
Sarebbe bastato dire 'l'ho fatto perchè mi andava di farlo'.
Meglio stronzi ma sinceri che stronzi e ipocriti.
O no ?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm, per la casa non entro nel merito.
> Io volevo dirti una cosa, che mi pare tu abbia frainteso, nei miei post.
> Te l'hanno già detto altri.
> Quando si scopre un tradimento, chi è stato scoperto è nel fango, chi è stato tradito sul piedistallo della ragione, della lealtà... del rispetto delle promesse fatte.
> ...


E poi, ma su questo tu ed altri non sarete sicuramente d'accordo con me, ho SEMPRE pensato, e ho SEMPRE detto (anche a lei, più e più volte, ovviamente molto prima che tutto questo accadesse), che il tradimento 'esiste' se vieni scoperto. E lei sa perfettamente che la penso così. E questa non è una visione ipocrita dell'esistenza, io credo invece sia molto molto realistica, considerato che di 'tradimenti' è pieno il mondo perchè è qualcosa che, ahimè, SUCCEDE. 
Un pò come il gioco del gatto col topo, dove se ti 'prendo' sono cazzi tuoi, perchè se ti prendo sei tu che mi fai male, non io.
Perchè è un gioco per 'adulti' (se uno proprio non può farne a meno), e se non ci sai giocare è meglio che stai a casa buono buono zitto zitto. Perchè non è un gioco per te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E poi, ma su questo tu ed altri non sarete sicuramente d'accordo con me, ho SEMPRE pensato, e ho SEMPRE detto (anche a lei, più e più volte, ovviamente molto prima che tutto questo accadesse), che il tradimento 'esiste' se vieni scoperto. E lei sa perfettamente che la penso così. E questa non è una visione ipocrita dell'esistenza, io credo invece sia molto molto realistica, considerato che di 'tradimenti' è pieno il mondo perchè è qualcosa che, ahimè, SUCCEDE.
> Un pò come il gioco del gatto col topo, dove se ti 'prendo' sono cazzi tuoi, perchè se ti prendo sei tu che mi fai male, non io.
> Perchè è un gioco per 'adulti' (se uno proprio non può farne a meno), e se non ci sai giocare è meglio che stai a casa buono buono zitto zitto. Perchè non è un gioco per te.


tu ne fai una questione di orgoglio.
Lo so anche io che fa male, lo so bene.
Dopodichè però bisogna tirare una riga.
Se continui a pensare al male che hai subìto e che però non hai inferto, stai sempre al palo.
O vuoi stare con quella donna o no.
Se vuoi stare con quella donna il gioco del gatto col topo non ti porta nulla, è sterile e dannoso.
Se vuoi stare con quella donna, se lo hai deciso, è perchè fatte le somme, ne vale la pena.
Se ne vale la pena, dimostralo e scendi da lì.
Perchè tra l'altro non è mica detto che tu non le abbia fatto del male.
Io, se fossi in lei, mi alzerei ogni giorno pensando a chi possa aver scritto quella lettera.
E due più due... a volte non si riesce a fare per tanto tempo, poi una mattina ti svegli vedendo il 4 che brilla di luce propria. Perchè TU adesso credi di essere stato più furbo di lei... ma l'esser furbi a volte è un'illusione dalla quale ci si sveglia scoprendo di essere dei coglioni. 
Non fraintendermi, non ti sto dando del coglione, ma so di cosa parlo.


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E poi, ma su questo tu ed altri non sarete sicuramente d'accordo con me, ho SEMPRE pensato, e ho SEMPRE detto (anche a lei, più e più volte, ovviamente molto prima che tutto questo accadesse), che il tradimento 'esiste' se vieni scoperto. E lei sa perfettamente che la penso così. E questa non è una visione ipocrita dell'esistenza, io credo invece sia molto molto realistica, considerato che di 'tradimenti' è pieno il mondo perchè è qualcosa che, ahimè, SUCCEDE.
> Un pò come il gioco del gatto col topo, dove se ti 'prendo' sono cazzi tuoi, perchè se ti prendo sei tu che mi fai male, non io.
> Perchè è un gioco per 'adulti' (se uno proprio non può farne a meno), e se non ci sai giocare è meglio che stai a casa buono buono zitto zitto. Perchè non è un gioco per te.


Ti darei anche ragione, in generale intendo, dopotutto la realtà delle cose e sempre meno ideale di come ce la si racconta. Eppure esistono persone che non tradiscono, e non sono persone a cui non piace "giocare".

Un conoscente, scherzando, disse qualcosa di simile: "è un gioco che deve piacerti".

Sono certo che si tratta di un "gioco" piacevole per chiunque e relativamente facile da giocare. Io direi che non è gioco per nessuno, insomma non è un gioco, è qualcosa di più e andrebbe considerato per quello. Dopotutto quello che più ti assilla è il non sapere e capire quale sia la valenza di quello che è successo per la tua compagna (non ricordavo che non foste sposati). Io preferirei essere completamente libero e sfiziarmi di qualsiasi piacere.

Non credo c'entri granchè il saper giocare o meno. Guarda cosa ti sta succedendo, lei non ha "saputo giocare" e tu soffri. E' un gioco che non vale la pena di fare se devi tenerlo a bada e nascosto.

Comunque, proprio perché non ritengo sia un gioco, penso che sia meglio non raccontarle della tua di scappatella. Capisci anche che non puoi pensare di mantenere la linea di chi pensa che finchè il tradimento resta un segreto allora va tutto bene. Se ci pensi tu, adesso, sei anche disposto a comprenderla e a perdonarla, a patto però che le cose cambino. O vuoi dirmi che per te va bene che lei continui a fare i suoi piaceri basta che non si faccia scoprire?


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La 'riflessione' è obbligatoria, c'è stata ed è ancora in corso.
> Galimberti ha ragione, a mio parere, quanto sottolinea l'inopportunità della minimizzazione da parte del traditore, cosa che, per quanto mi riguarda, è la cosa che più mi ha fatto incazzare.
> Io SO che la MIA storia 'extra' è stata cosa da poco : vedevo la mia 'amante' due, massimo tre volte al mese, e la sentivo un giorno sì e tre no (a volte mi sforzavo di chiamarla).
> La 'storia' della mia compagna, per quello che so (e so poco, ti assicuro, ma quello che so è certo), è stata costellata da un contatto (anche solo telefonico, o tramite sms o altri strumenti di comunicazione - whatsapp, facebook) giornaliero...messaggi, telefonate, incontri sul luogo di lavoro...praticamente ogni giorno per cinque mesi.
> ...



Il filosofo sottolinea la "necessità" della minimizzazione non la sua "inopportunità", che è cosa ben altra.
per il traditore il tempo, come già detto è passato, per il tradito il tempo è sempre al presente.
i suoi non ricordo, i suoi forse, sminuiscono, quello che appunto è un passato, e che il tradito continuamente in una fallace sevizia, cerca continuamente di rendere presente.
presente, vivo, per aggredirlo, per distruggerlo.
ma il passato è stato.
anzi va a fondo e come ultimo atto, richiede la capacità da parte del tradito, ad una risoluzione in se.
non ci sono domande, non ci sono tempi e luoghi, non ci sono sensazioni se non quelle che il tradimento, fatto nudo e crudo in se, ti ha comunicato.
Allora i paragoni, le similitudini non hanno più ragione d'essere, ma non perchè sei appagato
ma perchè, i conti, i paragoni, il ricordare ossessivamente cercando delle risposte che sono state e sono state dette,
e si, sono proprio quelle e non quelle che avresti voluto sentire,
ti porterà solo  ad una conclusione.
e tu forse già intuisci quale sarà..


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Il filosofo sottolinea la "necessità" della minimizzazione non la sua "inopportunità", che è cosa ben altra.


Mi sembra dica l'esatto contrario :"_Ma per questo è necessario che il traditore non giustifichi il suo tradimento, non tenti di attenuarlo con spiegazioni razionali"_


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu ne fai una questione di orgoglio.


No.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se continui a pensare al male che hai subìto e che però non hai inferto, stai sempre al palo.
> O vuoi stare con quella donna o no.


Giustissimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io, se fossi in lei, mi alzerei ogni giorno pensando a chi possa aver scritto quella lettera.


Capisco, ma qua ritorniamo al 'gioco'.
Che è un gioco che ha regole durissime.
E la lettera non racconta altro che quello che EFFETTIVAMENTE è successo, non è che CONSEGUENZA (possibile, eventuale) del 'fatto' in sè. 
Poteva dirmelo un amico, potevo scoprirlo prima io.
E' arrivata una letterina, e all'inizio manco ci credevo.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè TU adesso credi di essere stato più furbo di lei... ma l'esser furbi a volte è un'illusione dalla quale ci si sveglia scoprendo di essere dei coglioni.
> Non fraintendermi, non ti sto dando del coglione, ma so di cosa parlo.


Non fraintendermi tu.
Non ho mai detto d'essere stato 'furbo', nè tantomeno voglio una medaglia per quello che ho fatto.
So solo, e lo dicono i fatti, che il mio agire non ha fatto MALE a nessuno.
Cautela ? Fortuna ?
Non lo so e neanche mi interessa.
So anche che a settembre, e cioè un paio di mesi prima che lei iniziasse la sua liason, ho messo in vendita un'altra casa per potermi permettere di pagare l'eventuale metà di quella che stiamo per acquistare. E lei lo sapeva.
So anche che a fine febbraio, mentre la sua liason era nel pieno, sono uscito due volte in cerca di un anello da regalarle, l'anello 'di fidanzamento' che non le avevo ancora regalato. Una delle due volte era con me.
Questi 'fatti' dicono che il sottoscritto - al netto dei suoi difetti - guardava 'avanti', alla costruzione di qualcosa di più solido che passa anche attraverso quei gesti.
Lei dov'era ?


----------



## Dalida (10 Ottobre 2014)

jim, perchè usi tutte queste virgolette?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per il traditore il tempo, come già detto è passato, per il tradito il tempo è sempre al presente.
> i suoi non ricordo, i suoi forse, sminuiscono, quello che appunto è un passato, e che il tradito continuamente in una fallace sevizia, cerca continuamente di rendere presente.
> presente, vivo, per aggredirlo, per distruggerlo.
> ma il passato è stato.
> ...


Gran bel ragionamento.
Dimmela tu però quale sarà la conclusione...


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> jim, perchè usi tutte queste virgolette?


non lo so.


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordo, quel piedistallo è finto.
> Il mio dolore, però, è reale.
> E ti assicuro che - come hai scritto più avanti - 'non è facile'.
> Ho pensato spesso a scendere da quel piedistallo ma l'operazione non è affatto agevole e non è automatica.
> ...


Scusami ma in quanto ad ipocrisia meriti l'oscar.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami ma in quanto ad ipocrisia meriti l'oscar.


Se mi dici perchè mi fai felice..


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La 'riflessione' è obbligatoria, c'è stata ed è ancora in corso.
> Galimberti ha ragione, a mio parere, quanto sottolinea l'inopportunità della minimizzazione da parte del traditore, cosa che, per quanto mi riguarda, è la cosa che più mi ha fatto incazzare.
> Io SO che la MIA storia 'extra' è stata cosa da poco : vedevo la mia 'amante' due, massimo tre volte al mese, e la sentivo un giorno sì e tre no (a volte mi sforzavo di chiamarla).
> La 'storia' della mia compagna, per quello che so (e so poco, ti assicuro, ma quello che so è certo), è stata costellata da un contatto (anche solo telefonico, o tramite sms o altri strumenti di comunicazione - whatsapp, facebook) giornaliero...messaggi, telefonate, incontri sul luogo di lavoro...praticamente ogni giorno per cinque mesi.
> ...



Invece tu quando la tradivi le raccontavi tutto per filo e per SEGNO!  Tutto tutto.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Invece tu quando la tradivi le raccontavi tutto per filo e per SEGNO!  Tutto tutto.


SE fossi stato scoperto sarei stato sicuramente meno reticente e ondivago di lei, anche perchè, nel mioo caso, non è che ci fosse molto da raccontare..


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> SE fossi stato scoperto sarei stato sicuramente meno reticente e ondivago di lei, anche perchè, nel mioo caso, non è che ci fosse molto da raccontare..


che le corna uno si diverta più a farle che a riceverle si sa
ma te esageri


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> che le corna uno si diverta più a farle che a riceverle si sa
> ma te esageri


Dobbiamo chiarirci su una cosa : se consideriamo il tradimento un male in sè per come la vedo io non andiamo lontano.
Se invece lo consideriamo per quello che - a mio opinabilissimo parere - è, allora il discorso è differente : per come la vedo io il tradimento è un pò come l'aria che respiri, è ovunque, e colpisce milioni di persone.
Non è una malattia rara, ma comune quasi quanto un mal di testa.
Siccome questa patologia non danneggia chi ne è affetto, ma chi sta vicino al 'malato', credo sia opportuno che il malato faccia di tutto per :
guarire il più velocemente possibile
evitare in tutti i modi e ad ogni costo di infettare chi gli è vicino
se la patologìa non mostra segni di apprezzabile recupero, è consigliabile l'esilio
Che a volte viene disposto, specie se il malato contagia chi gli è vicino.


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ma come perche'?

Io se avessi tradito mio marito anche solo per una sola notte prima di scoprire il suo lungo tradimento non sarei stata tanto male.

Non avrei neanche faticato tanto a  capire il perche' uno tradisca nonostante non ci sia crisi e tutto vada bene.

Avrei pensato beh l'ho fatto io non vedo perche' non possa essere capitato a lui di avere un altra. 

Arrivare addirittura ad alzare le mani quando hai la coscienza sporca e' il colmo. 

Quando hai scoperto il suo tradimento non ti sei guardato allo SPECCHIO? 

Vuol dire che non la ami così tanto se il tuo tradimento per te non conta niente. Soffri ma solo per egoismo. 

Io sono stata felicemente fedele a mio marito per oltre 30 anni. Dopo il suo tradimento non ho piu' nessuno da tradire. Stiamo ancora insieme. Non litighiamo. Non litigavamo neppure prima.  Solo io furiosamente dopo la bomba. Lui a parole e pure a fatti dimostra di amarmi ma io non mi fido piu'.  Fossi stata piu' giovane e lui messo meglio l'avrei buttato fuori casa immediatamente. 

Tu sei stato solo fortunato a non incontrare una facocera.


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> SE fossi stato scoperto sarei stato sicuramente meno reticente e ondivago di lei, anche perchè, nel mioo caso, non è che ci fosse molto da raccontare..



Non puoi sapere come avresti reagito.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dobbiamo chiarirci su una cosa : se consideriamo il tradimento un male in sè per come la vedo io non andiamo lontano.
> Se invece lo consideriamo per quello che - a mio opinabilissimo parere - è, allora il discorso è differente : per come la vedo io il tradimento è un pò come l'aria che respiri, è ovunque, e colpisce milioni di persone.
> Non è una malattia rara, ma comune quasi quanto un mal di testa.
> Siccome questa patologia non danneggia chi ne è affetto, ma chi sta vicino al 'malato', credo sia opportuno che il malato faccia di tutto per :
> ...


ma non diciamo cazzate
te hai avuto l'occasione e l'hai colta
lei ha avuto l'occasione e l'ha colta
te ora stai a contare il numero delle trombate
e magari fai pure la povera vittima per far sentire tua moglie in colpa (nn ho letto tutto e nn lo farò)
quando siete esattamente uguali
renditene conto

so che ti girano le palle perchè pensi che lei ha fatto quello che hai fatto te
ma non si può sempre e solo "vincere"


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma come perche'?
> 
> Io se avessi tradito mio marito anche solo per una sola notte prima di scoprire il suo lungo tradimento non sarei stata tanto male.
> 
> ...


Pur non condividendo tutto quello che scrivi, forse dovrei stampare queste tue righe e rileggerle ogni tanto.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non puoi sapere come avresti reagito.


Differentemente da lei.
Quando ho fatto qualche cazzata - sarà per carattere, per educazione, per formazione - ho spesso ammesso le mie colpe senza troppe storie, chi mi conosce bene lo sa.
Lei è stata capace di negare spesso l'evidenza (e no, non mi riferisco al 'tradimento', è proprio un suo atteggiamento tipico, quello di rispondere invece di contare fino a tre).
Quella si chiama arroganza, e io avrò mille difetti (qualcuno lo avete centrato), ma non sono una persona arrogante.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Differentemente da lei.
> Quando ho fatto qualche cazzata - sarà per carattere, per educazione, per formazione - ho spesso ammesso le mie colpe senza troppe storie, chi mi conosce bene lo sa.
> Lei è stata capace di negare spesso l'evidenza (e no, non mi riferisco al 'tradimento', è proprio un suo atteggiamento tipico, quello di rispondere invece di contare fino a tre).
> Quella si chiama arroganza, e io avrò mille difetti (qualcuno lo avete centrato), ma non sono una persona arrogante.


oh mamma quanti difetti... eppure te la sei sposata....


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma non diciamo cazzate
> te hai avuto l'occasione e l'hai colta
> lei ha avuto l'occasione e l'ha colta
> te ora stai a contare il numero delle trombate
> ...


Bene, siamo uguali nella 'sostanza'.
Se ti dico che avrei preferito non sapere (come lei), che avrei preferito che chiudesse quella storia prima che io lo scoprissi (come ho fatto io), mi segui o no ?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> oh mamma quanti difetti... eppure te la sei sposata....


"non è il momento di farci i pompini a vicenda" (Mr. Wolf)


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Per me e' solo impulsiva.

L'arroganza e' altra cosa.

Poi l'hai scelta tu lasciando pure tua moglie per lei.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene, siamo uguali nella 'sostanza'.
> Se ti dico che avrei preferito non sapere (come lei), che avrei preferito che chiudesse quella storia prima che io lo scoprissi (come ho fatto io), mi segui o no ?


avresti preferito pensare che le corna le hai solo fatte
guarda che lo capisco benissimo
solo che mi fa strano che tu ti senta tanto offeso
per una cosa che hai fatto pure te


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene, siamo uguali nella 'sostanza'.
> Se ti dico che avrei preferito non sapere (come lei), che avrei preferito che chiudesse quella storia prima che io lo scoprissi (come ho fatto io), mi segui o no ?



Quello tutti. Meglio morire d'infarto che sentirsi dire che abbiamo un tumore.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poi l'hai scelta tu lasciando pure tua moglie per lei.


Già.
Con mia moglie non litigavo mai.
Ma mia moglie non l'ho mai neanche lontanamente amata come amo lei.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello tutti. Meglio morire d'infarto che sentirsi dire che abbiamo un tumore.


Ecco.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> avresti preferito pensare che le corna le hai solo fatte
> guarda che lo capisco benissimo
> solo che mi fa strano che tu ti senta tanto offeso
> per una cosa che hai fatto pure te


Non ti deve 'fare strano'.
Avrei preferito sentirmi in colpa e progettare concretamente l'avvenire, come stavo facendo.
Per me il mio tradimento era bello e che morto e sepolto da tre anni.
E certo, sarei stato io a continuare a sentirmi in colpa.
Purtroppo 'l'1 a 1 palla al centro' te lo puoi raccontare - e me lo sono raccontato - tante volte.
Non è il tradimento in sè, come ho già scritto più volte, che mi ha ferito (poichè sapevo di averlo fatto anche io).
E' la gestione 'post' tradimento che è stata fallimentare, secondo me.
Se hai la pazienza di rileggere forse ti sarà più chiaro quel che intendo dire.


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Con mia moglie non litigavo mai.
> Ma mia moglie non l'ho mai neanche lontanamente amata come amo lei.



Non l'avresti tradita se l'avessi amata così tanto. A me di tradire mio marito prima non e' mai passato per la mente, e con il lavoro che facevo potevo scegliere. 

Per quello non credo piu' a mio marito che dice di amarmi,  troppo tardi. 

Poi non sono un uomo e non posso sapere come ragionate, ci provo ma fatico.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ti deve 'fare strano'.
> Avrei preferito sentirmi in colpa e progettare concretamente l'avvenire, come stavo facendo.
> Per me il mio tradimento era bello e che morto e sepolto da tre anni.
> E certo, sarei stato io a continuare a sentirmi in colpa.
> ...


secondo me, e sbaglierò, a te scoccia solo che un altro abbia toccato quello che consideri tuo
la storia della gestione post tradimento è una scusa 
adesso forse dovrai ripeterti
ma dopo che lei, più onesta o più pazza di te, ha vuotato il sacco
te l'hai fatto? io penso di no
e sai perchè? per poterti sentire superiore a lei
poi ripeto, magari sbaglio eh....


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non l'avresti tradita se l'avessi amata così tanto. A me di tradire mio marito prima non e' mai passato per la mente, e con il lavoro che facevo potevo scegliere.
> 
> Per quello non credo piu' a mio marito che dice di amarmi,  troppo tardi.
> 
> Poi non sono un uomo e non posso sapere come ragionate, ci provo ma fatico.


Se non l'avessi amata così tanto non avrei sofferto come ho sofferto.
Il mio tradimento - d'impronta evidentemente 'maschile', infantile anche - è stato caratterizzato solo ed esclusivamente dall'attrazione che quella donna suscitava in me.
Mi piaceva da sempre, ed io che sono sempre stato poco 'sveglio' con l'altro sesso, non credevo a quello che mi stava succedendo per l'estrema facilità con la quale è successo.


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ti deve 'fare strano'.
> Avrei preferito sentirmi in colpa e progettare concretamente l'avvenire, come stavo facendo.
> Per me il mio tradimento era bello e che morto e sepolto da tre anni.
> E certo, sarei stato io a continuare a sentirmi in colpa.
> ...



Cosa avresti voluto ti dicesse.?

Qualunque cosa ci dica un traditore non e' mai giusta. 

Vorremo sentirci dire quello che ci fa stare meglio ma e' impossibile perche' vorremmo cancellare tutto il contorno che un tradimento comporta. Il sesso e' l'ultima  cosa.


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se non l'avessi amata così tanto non avrei sofferto come ho sofferto.
> Il mio tradimento - d'impronta evidentemente 'maschile', infantile anche - è stato caratterizzato solo ed esclusivamente dall'attrazione che quella donna suscitava in me.
> Mi piaceva da sempre, ed io che sono sempre stato poco 'sveglio' con l'altro sesso, non credevo a quello che mi stava succedendo per l'estrema facilità con la quale è successo.


e cosa ti fa pensare che per lei sia stato diverso?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> secondo me, e sbaglierò, a te scoccia solo che un altro abbia toccato quello che consideri tuo
> la storia della gestione post tradimento è una scusa
> adesso forse dovrai ripeterti
> ma dopo che lei, più onesta o più pazza di te, ha vuotato il sacco
> ...


Magari NON sbagli ma lei non ha vuotato il sacco. Lo ha fatto quando il sacco era già vuoto. Fino ad un secondo prima negava l'evidenza.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non l'avresti tradita se l'avessi amata così tanto. A me di tradire mio marito prima non e' mai passato per la mente, e con il lavoro che facevo potevo scegliere.
> 
> Per quello non credo piu' a mio marito che dice di amarmi,  troppo tardi.
> 
> Poi non sono un uomo e non posso sapere come ragionate, ci provo ma fatico.



Ecco Disi hai scritto bene....non posso sapere come ragionate.......

all'opposto........se,esempio,ad una cena importante trovate,voi donne,un'amica con lo stesso vestito...impazzite..
noi uomini..nella stessa situazione,ci complimentiamo a vicenda per il gusto raffinato..proprio un'altro mondo
Io stesso quando tradisco sono tranquillissimo...come se fosse normale...2ore di aria nuova,e via a casa no??


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e cosa ti fa pensare che per lei sia stato diverso?


Da come me lo ha raccontato, e da quello che so dopo aver ascoltato un paio di sue amiche, le 'modalità' sono state completamente differenti.
A lui lei piaceva da sempre.
Si conoscevano poco, e si sono reincontrati dopo anni per motivi lavorativi.
Lui ha iniziato a tampinarla incessantemente.
Lei, dopo due mesi di 'corteggiamento pazzesco' (queste le sue parole), ha ceduto.
Parlavano molto, lui molto abile con la parola.
Parole parole parole dappertutto.
Poesie.
E ascolto.
Lei mi ha detto che le è 'servito', che lo ha 'usato', che ne aveva grande stima.
Lui, credo, ne fosse parecchio attratto. Parecchio, ma non per gli stessi motivi di lei.
Motivi più 'maschili', diciamo, anche perchè con la moglie sesso poco e niente.
Questo è, in ESTREMA sintesi.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ecco Disi hai scritto bene....non posso sapere come ragionate.......
> 
> all'opposto........se,esempio,ad una cena importante trovate,voi donne,un'amica con lo stesso vestito...impazzite..
> noi uomini..nella stessa situazione,ci complimentiamo a vicenda per il gusto raffinato..proprio un'altro mondo
> Io stesso quando tradisco sono tranquillissimo...come se fosse normale...2ore di aria nuova,e via a casa no??


anche il mio ex diceva questo...."2 ore di scopata e poi diritto al lavoro che avevo anche altro da fare".....non ci credevo ma adesso so che era così.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari NON sbagli ma lei non ha vuotato il sacco. Lo ha fatto quando il sacco era già vuoto. Fino ad un secondo prima negava l'evidenza.


ma nessuno lo vuota il sacco di sua spontanea volontà e spesso non lo vuota neanche del tutto....


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma nessuno lo vuota il sacco di sua spontanea volontà e spesso non lo vuota neanche del tutto....


E allora perchè dovrei farlo io tre anni dopo...


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E allora perchè dovrei farlo io tre anni dopo...


ma infatti non sei obbligato a farlo...ma se vuoi salvare  vostro rapporto devi mettere una pietrasopra al suo tradimento e ripartire daccapo....non ha senso pensare al passato.vi site traditi a vicenda, tu lo sai, lei non lo sa.punto.avete sbagliato entrambi ma rrimuginare non ha senso.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma infatti non sei obbligato a farlo...ma se vuoi salvare  vostro rapporto devi mettere una pietrasopra al suo tradimento e ripartire daccapo....non ha senso pensare al passato.vi site traditi a vicenda, tu lo sai, lei non lo sa.punto.avete sbagliato entrambi ma rrimuginare non ha senso.


Da un punto di vista 'razionale' sono PERFETTAMENTE d'accordo con te e con gli altri che mi hanno scritto le stesse cose.
Purtroppo - non so quante volte l'ho scritto - se lo vieni a sapere rimuginare è inevitabile, è umano, magari è da stronzi perchè l'ho tradita anche io ma...


----------



## Divì (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da un punto di vista 'razionale' sono PERFETTAMENTE d'accordo con te e con gli altri che mi hanno scritto le stesse cose.
> Purtroppo - non so quante volte l'ho scritto - se lo vieni a sapere rimuginare è inevitabile, è umano, magari è da stronzi perchè l'ho tradita anche io ma...


SIamo in auto per un week end insieme, e stiamo leggendo gli scambi della tua storia (io leggo, lui ascolta mentre guida).

Ecco, io sono bloccata ancora nel rimuginamento, gli sto chiedendo aiuto, perche' non ne esco da sola. Lui dice che devo cambiare modo di ragionare, e io ribatto: come? Come?!

Il problema e' che io non voglio avere vicino una persona che mi ha tradito in quel modo, ma ho il problema che quella stessa persona io l'amo ancora, l'amo cosi' tanto da non averla mai tradita in 20 anni insieme.

Cosa darei per avere un tradimento gia' consumato per smettere di torturarmi, anche non dicendoglielo.....

Ma, a quanto pare, non funziona nemmeno questo, almeno a sentire te....

Non so perche' ma mi sento in un loop.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> SIamo in auto per un week end insieme, e stiamo leggendo gli scambi della tua storia (io leggo, lui ascolta mentre guida).
> 
> Ecco, io sono bloccata ancora nel rimuginamento, gli sto chiedendo aiuto, perche' non ne esco da sola. Lui dice che devo cambiare modo di ragionare, e io ribatto: come? Come?!
> 
> ...


No, non funziona.
Magari funzionasse !


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> SIamo in auto per un week end insieme, e stiamo leggendo gli scambi della tua storia (io leggo, lui ascolta mentre guida).
> 
> Ecco, io sono bloccata ancora nel rimuginamento, gli sto chiedendo aiuto, perche' non ne esco da sola. Lui dice che devo cambiare modo di ragionare, e io ribatto: come? Come?!
> 
> ...



Ciao Divina, intanto potresti provarci, non lo puoi sapere se ti aiuterebbe o no. Io dico di si. Leggilo pure a tuo marito.

Io quando sto per avere certi pensieri penso al mio amico,  non fa niente se non mi manca e se l'ultima volta che mi ha telefonato non ho rinunciato al parrucchiere per lui, so che c'e', so che quando mi abbraccia dimentico tutto e che mi fa stare bene.  Che se ho bisogno lui c'e'!  Una riserva mentale piu' che una presenza fisica.


----------



## Divì (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, non funziona.
> Magari funzionasse !


Quanti anni avete, Jim? Non mi sembra di averlo letto.


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da un punto di vista 'razionale' sono PERFETTAMENTE d'accordo con te e con gli altri che mi hanno scritto le stesse cose.
> Purtroppo - non so quante volte l'ho scritto - se lo vieni a sapere rimuginare è inevitabile, è umano, magari è da stronzi perchè l'ho tradita anche io ma...



Togli  il magari.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da un punto di vista 'razionale' sono PERFETTAMENTE d'accordo con te e con gli altri che mi hanno scritto le stesse cose.
> Purtroppo - non so quante volte l'ho scritto - se lo vieni a sapere rimuginare è inevitabile, è umano, magari è da stronzi perchè l'ho tradita anche io ma...


io ti capisco.....parlo da tradita.la conosco bene quella carogna che ti sale a tratti e ti metti a pensare, a fare domande anche assurde, quel desiderio frenetico di sapere tutto....anche l'amarezza e la rabbia....non c'è nessun logica in quello che ho descritto, ti viene spontaneo e sai che in fondo è sbagliato perché più che pensare al passato vorresti pensare al presente e al futuro ma ti torna sempre in mente quel maledetto tradimento...il punto è che è successo, non puoi fare niente per cancellarlo.o lo superi cercando di migliorare il vostro rapporto insieme e ti porti le ferite che con il tempo bruciano un po' di più qualche giorno e un po'di meno qualche altro giorno oppure ti allontani...vie di mezzo non ci sono per me.Ma fidati che con il tempo torna anche l'obiettivita e la lucidità. ...


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete, Jim? Non mi sembra di averlo letto.


Io 43, lei 41.


----------



## Horny (10 Ottobre 2014)

Come ti hanno detto gli altri hai nel tuo tradimento
un eccezionale punto di forza, usalo nella maniera giusta.:up:


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> SIamo in auto per un week end insieme, e stiamo leggendo gli scambi della tua storia (io leggo, lui ascolta mentre guida).
> 
> Ecco, io sono bloccata ancora nel rimuginamento, gli sto chiedendo aiuto, perche' non ne esco da sola. Lui dice che devo cambiare modo di ragionare, e io ribatto: come? Come?!
> 
> ...


ho smesso di rimuginare quando ho staccato la spina del sentimento e ho visto la situazione con piu pragmatismo.praticamente il senso è questo
si è scopato quella? si
puoi fare qualcosa per cambiarlo? no
ti fidi? no
e che pensi di fare? vado avanti e andra come deve andare
cosa puoi fare di positivo per migliorare il rapporto? comunicare di più
....quest'ultimo passaggio ha messo fine al mio matrimonio ma almeno il tradimento da qualche mese prima che finisse il tutto mi sembrava piu lontano....ne parlavo e ci pensavo di meno


----------



## Horny (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io 43, lei 41.


Mi ero fatta l'idea che fosse più giovane di te....
spero vivamente che non sappia ne venga a sapere
nulla da altri perché quella cosa della lettera anonima non 
chiarita e' bruttissima


----------



## Divì (10 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ho smesso di rimuginare quando ho staccato la spina del sentimento e ho visto la situazione con piu pragmatismo.praticamente il senso è questo
> si è scopato quella? si
> puoi fare qualcosa per cambiarlo? no
> ti fidi? no
> ...


E il problema e' e resta quello:
Posso fare qualcosa per cambiare il passato? No
A me resta di decidere se voglio convivere con la carogna che talora continua a salire, o lasciare tutto, tutto cio' che amo e mi fa star bene, la mia vita, il nostro rapporto - che mi piace, perche' lui mi e' simpatico, e mi fa ridere come sempre.

Ma che cacchio di scelta e'? Che vita e', in ogni caso?

La scelta comporta un margine di liberta' e qui io di liberta' ne vedo poca.....

Cmq lo so che hai ragione.....


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sembra dica l'esatto contrario :"_Ma per questo è necessario che il traditore non giustifichi il suo tradimento, non tenti di attenuarlo con spiegazioni razionali"_


leggi bene,
 non parla di inopportunità, ma di necessità.
è necessario, non inopportuno...
nella necessità della minimizzazione, il traditore altro non deve fare che raccontare quello che è stato, secondo una sua logica, non perdersi dietro ai fantasmi del tradito.
e questo mi sembra che tua moglie, lo faccia molto bene.
solo che a te non sta bene.
il fatto in se, senza contorni piccanti, è già minimizzazione,
 perchè tu (generico),
 molto di più vorresti sapere.


----------



## disincantata (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La amo, si.
> Altrimenti non sarei stato così male e, visto che le cose non andavano granchè bene da un pò, avrei potuto tranquillamente prendere la palla al balzo e sparire.
> Non l'ho fatto perchè :
> a) la amo ;
> ...



E' solo fortuna. Se la tua ex AMANTE decidesse di parlare a tua moglie addio precauzioni e accortezza. Si tradisce in due e il rischio c'e' sempre.


Mio marito e' stato bravissimo a tradirmi,  l'ho saputo dalla facocera.
Come ha avvisato te che forse eri cornuto potrebbe venirle  la voglia di dire a tua moglie delle vostre scorribande.


----------



## Spider (10 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Gran bel ragionamento.
> Dimmela tu però quale sarà la conclusione...


spero per te che non sia la mia.

comunque fai bene ad interrogarti, 
squagliare il cervello ossessivamente sugli istanti,
 sulle menzogne, 
sui luoghi e sulle quantità.
pesa tutto.


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> E il problema e' e resta quello:
> Posso fare qualcosa per cambiare il passato? No
> A me resta di decidere se voglio convivere con la carogna che talora continua a salire, o lasciare tutto, tutto cio' che amo e mi fa star bene, la mia vita, il nostro rapporto - che mi piace, perche' lui mi e' simpatico, e mi fa ridere come sempre.
> 
> ...


Il punto è che dobbiamo mettere al primo posto noi stesse accettando che cmq il passato è stato doloroso e non cambia.Imparare a fare del bene a noi stesse.La carogna sale anche a me a volte perfino adesso che mi son separata, la sento come un momento buio dentro di me, come un fulmine...poi passa.Mi ricordavo delle mie priorità quando tendevo a rimuginare.Stare bene io, stare bene i miei figli.Poi ad un certo punto ho anche pensato "è mai possibile che posso continuare a pensare al suo pisello e alle sue stronzate dalla mattina alla sera? a fargli domande su cose che non potrò mai verificare? basta forse è ora di concentrarmi su qualcosa di piu costruttivo.Per il MIO di bene"....non è che non fa piu male ma adesso so che sviscerare faceva male prima di tutto a me.È ovvio che questo ragionamento è stata la mia salvezza ma ognuno è diverso


----------



## birba (10 Ottobre 2014)

Mentre tornavo a casa ci ho pensato e da donna, se scoprissi o se lui mi confessasse un tradimento, preferirei che l'avesse fatto perché quella donna gli dava un'emozione, gli dava qualcosa, lo facesse stare bene. Perché se fosse andato con un'altra solo perché bella, solo perché ci stava, solo perché ogni lasciata é persa e quella gli attizzava il cazzo, per me sarebbe peggio. E sarebbe peggio perché se devi rischiare di rovinare qualcosa di bello, un amore, un matrimonio, una convivenza, fallo per un motivo, per qualcosa per cui ne vale la pena e non solo perché ti pizzica un po' in punta


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Il filosofo sottolinea la "necessità" della minimizzazione non la sua "inopportunità", che è cosa ben altra.
> per il traditore il tempo, come già detto è passato, per il tradito il tempo è sempre al presente.
> i suoi non ricordo, i suoi forse, sminuiscono, quello che appunto è un passato, e che il tradito continuamente in una fallace sevizia, cerca continuamente di rendere presente.
> presente, vivo, per aggredirlo, per distruggerlo.
> ...


Se (e sottolineo se) si sceglie di restare con quella persona è vero che il passato va considerato passato.
Ma restano nel passato non solo il e i tradimenti ma anche la storia bella (in questo caso più o meno) che hanno vissuto.
Allora si vede se con questa persona nuova di cui si conoscono le reiterate infedeltà (vale anche quelle vissuta insieme) è proprio quella che voglio.
C'è chi sta insieme (o si sposa ma il sottolineare che non siete sposati per me è gran brutta cosa) anche a prostitut*, pornoattori e condannati per omicidio o strage.
Devono scegliere i membri della coppia senza soppesare chi ha tradito di più o peggio.
A me sembra che Jim Cain voglia fare il moderno è un uomo antico che considera il proprio tradimento maschile solo sesso e trascurabile, mentre il tradimento di lei sentimentale e coinvolgente e quindi difficilmente perdonabile.
Non ho ancora capito cosa vorrebbe che lei facesse per riuscire ad archiviare.
Però ho saltato almeno 20 pagine.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se (e sottolineo se) si sceglie di restare con quella persona è vero che il passato va considerato passato.
> Ma restano nel passato non solo il e i tradimenti ma anche la storia bella (in questo caso più o meno) che hanno vissuto.
> Allora si vede se con questa persona nuova di cui si conoscono le reiterate infedeltà (vale anche quelle vissuta insieme) è proprio quella che voglio.
> C'è chi sta insieme (o si sposa ma il sottolineare che non siete sposati per me è gran brutta cosa) anche a prostitut*, pornoattori e condannati per omicidio o strage.
> ...


Io non le ho saltate ma la penso come te. 
Lui guardava avanti anche mentre la tradiva e ci credo ma non concepisce che anche per lei fosse così


----------



## Spider (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se (e sottolineo se) si sceglie di restare con quella persona è vero che il passato va considerato passato.
> Ma restano nel passato non solo il e i tradimenti ma anche la storia bella (in questo caso più o meno) che hanno vissuto.
> Allora si vede se con questa persona nuova di cui si conoscono le reiterate infedeltà (vale anche quelle vissuta insieme) è proprio quella che voglio.
> C'è chi sta insieme (o si sposa ma il sottolineare che non siete sposati per me è gran brutta cosa) anche a prostitut*, pornoattori e condannati per omicidio o strage.
> ...



il ragionamento del nostro caro amico JC, potrebbe anche funzionare.
In fondo cosa dice: il tradimento vale non come fatto in se ma nel momento della sua scoperta.
Finchè delle corna non si ha traccia alcuna, il tradimento non esiste, anche se perdurato.
per cui, fai in fondo quello che cazzo ti pare, ma non instillarmi , un dubbio, un'incertezza, perchè le cose cambiano, eccome.
la rivelazione o al peggio la scoperta, fanno si che il tradimento sia.
Le domande e i dubbi che ne conseguono fanno si che il tradimento distrugga.
 La rivelazione, certo non basta a spiegare, risolvere le domande, i dubbi, le perplessità
che infatti sono arrivate, anzi.
Proprio la rivelazione, la sua scoperta, inducono le domande, e sono queste a far naufragare la coppia.
Jc si trova ora proprio in quel limbo in cui non voleva stare e che con tanto amore ha risparmiato alla sua compagna.
ed in fondo di questo l'accusa, di non averlo saputo proteggere non tanto dal tradimento in se, ma dalla sua eventuale scoperta.
Non regge verso Jc il ragionamento..lo hai fatto pure tu!!!
perchè non è del tradimento, ma della sua amara rivelazione, che soffre.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il ragionamento del nostro caro amico JC, potrebbe anche funzionare.
> In fondo cosa dice: il tradimento vale non come fatto in se ma nel momento della sua scoperta.
> Finchè delle corna non si ha traccia alcuna, il tradimento non esiste, anche se perdurato.
> per cui, fai in fondo quello che cazzo ti pare, ma non instillarmi , un dubbio, un'incertezza, perchè le cose cambiano, eccome.
> ...


Questo lo si è capito, la soluzione : o perdona ( e già il fatto che gli abbia messo le mani addosso per me sarebbe da denuncia, quindi inevitabile chiusura della relazione) lei a lui per il gesto violento e non viceversa che JC sa di averla tradita o si lasciano. Punto. CHe lui faccia la vittima dopo che ha assunto un comportamento simile alla sua compagna ( tradimento ...scoperto o meno poco cambia ) e dopo aver usato violenza mi sembra un bel paradosso che l'amico ammanta di sofferente sacrificio... Bah


----------



## Horny (12 Ottobre 2014)

Inoltre lui è libero di scegliere, perché SA.
mentre lei no.
questo per me conclude la questione.
il problema e' che la conoscenza e la libertà 
portano sempre una quota di fatica e dolore.
i quarantenni nati all'inizio degli anni 70,
per la maggior parte, non sono stati educati 
a questo concetto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il ragionamento del nostro caro amico JC, potrebbe anche funzionare.
> In fondo cosa dice: il tradimento vale non come fatto in se ma nel momento della sua scoperta.
> Finchè delle corna non si ha traccia alcuna, il tradimento non esiste, anche se perdurato.
> per cui, fai in fondo quello che cazzo ti pare, ma non instillarmi , un dubbio, un'incertezza, perchè le cose cambiano, eccome.
> ...


A parte che la rivelazione non è stata della moglie ma di una lettera anonima, quindi la moglie (ops compagna, prima che ribadisca la differenza :unhappy ha usato la delicatezza di non farglielo sapere.
Per questo non dovrebbe far altro che allearsi con lei contro chi ha commesso il vero tradimento: colui o colei che l'ha rivelato.

La reazione di JC è ridicola. Loro sono due persone fatte così, sono già stati amanti e hanno generato un figlio senza assunzione di responsabilità. Lui ha tradito, sentendosi trascurato, con una creatura di due anni. Lei, sentendosi trascurata, ha trovato un amante, anche lei indifferente alle possibili conseguenze.
Sono due adulti che vivono da ragazzetti.
Però lui scrive molto bene


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Inoltre lui è libero di scegliere, perché SA.
> mentre lei no.
> questo per me conclude la questione.
> il problema e' che la conoscenza e la libertà
> ...


Anche lei era ed è libera di 'scegliere', anzi se vogliamo aveva due 'opzioni' davanti, io solo una.
Poteva scegliere di lasciarmi e andare con lui (a quanto pare il lui era dispostissimo a lasciare la sua famiglia per lei, così lei mi ha detto un paio di volte ma vai a vedere se è vero, cioè, vai a vedere se lui l'avrebbe fatto davvero) o lasciarmi e basta, pre o post 'scoperta'.
'Pre', se si fosse accorta di non amarmi più ; 'post', qualora non avesse retto il casino che ha seguito la 'scoperta'.
Io potevo solo lasciarla.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che la rivelazione non è stata della moglie ma di una lettera anonima, quindi la moglie (ops compagna, prima che ribadisca la differenza :unhappy ha usato la delicatezza di non farglielo sapere.
> Per questo non dovrebbe far altro che allearsi con lei contro chi ha commesso il vero tradimento: colui o colei che l'ha rivelato.
> 
> La reazione di JC è ridicola. Loro sono due persone fatte così, sono già stati amanti e hanno generato un figlio senza assunzione di responsabilità. Lui ha tradito, sentendosi trascurato, con una creatura di due anni. Lei, sentendosi trascurata, ha trovato un amante, anche lei indifferente alle possibili conseguenze.
> ...


Capisco l'accusa di infantilismo ad entrambi e per alcuni versi la condivido.
Quanto alla 'rivelazione', credo - come ho già scritto - che quando si tradisce si deve mettere in conto che si può essere scoperti, e i modi sono mille.
A me è arrivata una lettera anonima (alla quale, per i primi due giorni, non avevo assolutamente creduto), e questo significa che qualcuno qualcosa l'ha vista, o l'ha semplicemente immaginata.
In ogni caso, ha fatto centro.
Per cui, davvero, non vedo 'delicatezza'.
Così come non la vedo se, a seguito della lettera, hai pure l'ardire di messaggiare ad un metro e mezzo di distanza da me a casa di amici.
Delicatezza ZERO.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> fai in fondo quello che cazzo ti pare


...se proprio non puoi farne a meno.
Cioè, non è che lo devi fare per forza ma se lo fai, e vieni scoperto/a, poi il casino è inevitabile...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' solo fortuna. Se la tua ex AMANTE decidesse di parlare a tua moglie addio precauzioni e accortezza. Si tradisce in due e il rischio c'e' sempre.
> 
> 
> Mio marito e' stato bravissimo a tradirmi,  l'ho saputo dalla facocera.
> Come ha avvisato te che forse eri cornuto potrebbe venirle  la voglia di dire a tua moglie delle vostre scorribande.


Nell'ultima delle pochissime conversazioni avute al riguardo con la mia ex amante, poichè ella lamentava d'essere stata 'coinvolta' in fatti non suoi, ho avuto modo di ribadirle quanto segue, e cioè :
se ti fai i cazzi che non sono tuoi non ti lamentare se poi vieni coinvolta ; sono momenti nei quali hai a che fare con persone temporaneamente 'allo sbando', che ovviamente non riescono a gestire una situazione del genere con la dovuta lucidità ;
se sei stata tu a scrivermi quella lettera non c'è davvero bisogno di ribadire il concetto quando ci incontriamo per strada. Se non vuoi essere coinvolta, rimani nell'anonimato e, di fronte a me, glissa ;
se temi per una possibile denuncia/querela, per aver propalato in giro notizie calunniose nei riguardi di una persona, fai una cosa : non ne parlare più. Sparisci (soprattutto se sei un pubblico ufficiale) ;
se il tuo intento è quello di distruggere una famiglia 'per il gusto di', ricordati che non c'è persona più pericolosa di chi non ha più niente da perdere.
Questa chiacchierata è avvenuta a fine giugno.
Mai più sentita.


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche lei era ed è libera di 'scegliere', anzi se vogliamo aveva due 'opzioni' davanti, io solo una.
> Poteva scegliere di lasciarmi e andare con lui (a quanto pare il lui era dispostissimo a lasciare la sua famiglia per lei, così lei mi ha detto un paio di volte ma vai a vedere se è vero, cioè, vai a vedere se lui l'avrebbe fatto davvero) o lasciarmi e basta, pre o post 'scoperta'.
> 'Pre', se si fosse accorta di non amarmi più ; 'post', qualora non avesse retto il casino che ha seguito la 'scoperta'.
> Io potevo solo lasciarla.


La scelta di restare con te l'ha fatta su presupposti errati perché falsi,
quindi non è una scelta libera.
siete in un chiaro caso di asimmetria informativa, e in tali circostanze l'equilibrio di
mercato e' SEMPRE instabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> La scelta di restare con te l'ha fatta su presupposti errati perché falsi,
> quindi non è una scelta libera.
> siete in un chiaro caso di asimmetria informativa, e in tali circostanze l'equilibrio di
> mercato e' SEMPRE instabile.


Quoto. Uno fa una scelta libera quando conosce tutti gli scenari, solo allora può scegliere liberamente. Lei ha scelto suo marito non sapendo che anche lui l'aveva tradita, quindi basandosi su un falso presupposto. Ha scelto un uomo che di fatto non conosce come crede di conoscere.
Ed è falsa anche l'ultima affermazione: JC poteva scegliere di lasciarla oppure di riconsiderare la coppia alla luce di tutti gli avvenimenti, in modo adulto e costruttivo.
Invece ha preferito il ruolo di parte lesa, di conseguenza le opzioni erano almeno 3.


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nell'ultima delle pochissime conversazioni avute al riguardo con la mia ex amante, poichè ella lamentava d'essere stata 'coinvolta' in fatti non suoi, ho avuto modo di ribadirle quanto segue, e cioè :
> se ti fai i cazzi che non sono tuoi non ti lamentare se poi vieni coinvolta ; sono momenti nei quali hai a che fare con persone temporaneamente 'allo sbando', che ovviamente non riescono a gestire una situazione del genere con la dovuta lucidità ;
> se sei stata tu a scrivermi quella lettera non c'è davvero bisogno di ribadire il concetto quando ci incontriamo per strada. Se non vuoi essere coinvolta, rimani nell'anonimato e, di fronte a me, glissa ;
> se temi per una possibile denuncia/querela, per aver propalato in giro notizie calunniose nei riguardi di una persona, fai una cosa : non ne parlare più. Sparisci (soprattutto se sei un pubblico ufficiale) ;
> ...



Certo  l'hai minacciata.

Hai picchiato tua moglie.

Non so se puoi essere fiero di te.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto. Uno fa una scelta libera quando conosce tutti gli scenari, solo allora può scegliere liberamente. Lei ha scelto suo marito non sapendo che anche lui l'aveva tradita, quindi basandosi su un falso presupposto. Ha scelto un uomo che di fatto non conosce come crede di conoscere.
> Ed è falsa anche l'ultima affermazione: JC poteva scegliere di lasciarla oppure di riconsiderare la coppia alla luce di tutti gli avvenimenti, in modo adulto e costruttivo.
> Invece ha preferito il ruolo di parte lesa, di conseguenza le opzioni erano almeno 3.


Benissimo, avete ragione.
Io illustravo semplicemente le opzioni che si erano presentate all'indomani della scoperta.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo  l'hai minacciata.
> 
> Hai picchiato tua moglie.
> 
> Non so se puoi essere fiero di te.


Nel secondo caso non sono certo fiero di me, nel primo si (non la considererei neanche una minaccia, ma un invito a prendersi le proprie responsabilità).
La mia ex NON mi ha certo informato della cosa perchè mi voleva un gran bene, e se è stata davvero lei a inviarmi la lettera anonima allora, beh...minacciare un'infame è cosa buona e giusta.
Peraltro, siccome so per certo che non si è certamente limitata a dirlo a me, allora consentimi di dirti che per tacitare ogni ulteriore 'fuga di notizie' non avevo altra scelta che quella di consigliarle un sano silenzio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel secondo caso non sono certo fiero di me, nel secondo si.
> La mia ex NON mi ha certo informato della cosa perchè mi voleva un gran bene, e se è stata davvero lei a inviarmi la lettera anonima allora, beh...minacciare un'infame è cosa buona e giusta.
> Peraltro, siccome *so per certo che non si è certamente limitata a dirlo a me*, allora consentimi di dirti che per tacitare ogni ulteriore 'fuga di notizie' non avevo altra scelta che quella di consigliarle un sano silenzio.


Io ti auguro che tua moglie non riesca mai a fare quel famoso 2 + 2. Ma veramente.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti auguro che tua moglie non riesca mai a fare quel famoso 2 + 2. Ma veramente.


Questo è un altro discorso, ma se fossi onesta (visto che qua un post su due è caratterizzato da tante belle e utili lezioncine, lo dico senza sarcasmo alcuno) dovresti riconoscere che le mie 'minacce' erano più che legittime.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti auguro che tua moglie non riesca mai a fare quel famoso 2 + 2. Ma veramente.


Peraltro, ammettiamo che dopo tre anni la mia compagna venga aiutata a fare 2 + 2 dalla mia ex (che per inciso conosce anche il suo 'lui', e nell'ultima telefonata con me si rammaricava del fatto che lui aveva preso a trattarla molto freddamente).
Cosa succederebbe ?
Che vengo preso a calci in culo, e che quindi non ho più niente da perdere.
Ti racconto un aneddoto successo tanti anni fa in una bettola della mia città, una di quelle dove c'erano flipper, poker elettronici e biliardini. Un tossico si avvicina ad un avventore minacciandolo di 'pungerlo' con una siringa se non gli avesse dato qualche spicciolo. L'avventore, per nulla turbato dalm tossico e dalla siringa che impugnava, si girò e gli disse (in dialetto, qui traduco) : 'e dopo che mi hai punto dove credi di andare ?'


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, ma se fossi onesta (visto che qua un post su due è caratterizzato da tante belle e utili lezioncine, lo dico senza sarcasmo alcuno) dovresti riconoscere che le mie 'minacce' erano più che legittime.


se fossi stata al posto tuo... diciamo che non sarei stata così accomodante:singleeye:. 
Ma gli è che io con le facocere ho qualche problema irrisolto.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se fossi stata al posto tuo... diciamo che non sarei stata così accomodante:singleeye:.
> Ma gli è che io con le facocere ho qualche problema irrisolto.


non ho capito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> non ho capito.


nuuuu. Un altro che non sa i fondamentali.
Se hai voglia di leggerti il trattato fatti un giro sul mio blog, ma non è obbligatorio.
Vabbè, diciamo che con quelle che mandano lettere anonime, fanno telefonate anonime, si pregiano di mettersi di traverso perchè credono così di farti pure un favore ed in ogni caso di farsi fighe loro, ho ancora qualche problema di self control.
Ma ci sto lavorando.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nuuuu. Un altro che non sa i fondamentali.
> Se hai voglia di leggerti il trattato fatti un giro sul mio blog, ma non è obbligatorio.
> Vabbè, diciamo che con quelle che mandano lettere anonime, fanno telefonate anonime, si pregiano di mettersi di traverso perchè credono così di farti pure un favore ed in ogni caso di farsi fighe loro, ho ancora qualche problema di self control.
> Ma ci sto lavorando.


ok.
Nel tuo caso l'anonima e l'amante coincideva no ?


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel secondo caso non sono certo fiero di me, nel primo si (non la considererei neanche una minaccia, ma un invito a prendersi le proprie responsabilità).
> La mia ex NON mi ha certo informato della cosa perchè mi voleva un gran bene, e se è stata davvero lei a inviarmi la lettera anonima allora, beh...minacciare un'infame è cosa buona e giusta.
> Peraltro, siccome so per certo che non si è certamente limitata a dirlo a me, allora consentimi di dirti che per tacitare ogni ulteriore 'fuga di notizie' non avevo altra scelta che quella di consigliarle un sano silenzio.



Sicuramente chi manda lettere o fa telefonate anonime o, dopo aver fatto l'amante, spiffera tutto e' una MERDA.

Cio' non toglie che tu non puoi sentirti migliore di tua moglie, anzi, avendo alzato le mani 'sapendo' e continuando a fare la vittima ti riveli peggiore. Come minimo alla scoperta avresti dovuto tacere e chiederle semplicemente di scegliere.

Davvero non riesco a capire il perche' della tua violenza. 

E te lo dico avendo tirato di tutto e di piu' a mio marito dopo la telefonata della facocera.  Pero' la forza l'ho trovata proprio perche' a me di tradirlo non era mai sfiorata l'idea in 35 anni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ok.
> Nel tuo caso l'anonima e l'amante coincideva no ?


eh sì, ma non era anonima perchè io già sapevo tutto e sapevo pure chi.


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo, avete ragione.
> Io illustravo semplicemente le opzioni che si erano presentate all'indomani della scoperta.


eh, lo sappiamo bene che abbiamo ragione, e lo sai pure tu che infatti
non dici nulla a tua moglie per toglierle una delle opzioni di scelta, di fatto.

Tu tieni il monopolio informativo, quindi non fare la vittima

Sfruttalo per il bene di entrambi, se hai capito quale è


----------



## Horny (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti auguro che tua moglie non riesca mai a fare quel famoso 2 + 2. Ma veramente.


Ehhh pure io, ma davvero.
e spero che lui ci creda.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh sì, ma non era anonima perchè io già sapevo tutto e sapevo pure chi.


Infame.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente chi manda lettere o fa telefonate anonime o, dopo aver fatto l'amante, spiffera tutto e' una MERDA.
> 
> Cio' non toglie che tu non puoi sentirti migliore di tua moglie, anzi, avendo alzato le mani 'sapendo' e continuando a fare la vittima ti riveli peggiore. Come minimo alla scoperta avresti dovuto tacere e chiederle semplicemente di scegliere.
> 
> ...


Non mi sento migliore.
La violenza non si giustifica in alcun modo ma negare l'evidenza, urlare e strattonarmi credo sia il PEGGIO che uno possa fare una volta scoperta.
Che mi si lasci almeno il monopolio della disperazione, in certi casi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Infame.


... e pure tonta, perchè non sapeva che io sapessi.
E non sarebbe mai arrivata a capire perchè, sapendo, stavo zitta.
Per quello ti dicevo: occhio. Io se fossi stata in tua moglie mi sarei già fatta due domande e mi sarei già data anche le risposte. Magari ha voluto credere solo che lei ci stesse provando con te... ma è facile che il dubbio ce l'abbia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisco l'accusa di infantilismo ad entrambi e per alcuni versi la condivido.
> Quanto alla 'rivelazione', credo - come ho già scritto - che quando si tradisce si deve mettere in conto che si può essere scoperti, e i modi sono mille.
> A me è arrivata una lettera anonima (alla quale, per i primi due giorni, non avevo assolutamente creduto), e questo significa che qualcuno qualcosa l'ha vista, o l'ha semplicemente immaginata.
> In ogni caso, ha fatto centro.
> ...


Allora la lettera anonima potrebbe anche averla inviata lei.
Il tradimento potrebbe essere una comunicazione a te, così come è un modo per scuoterti messaggiare davanti a te.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora la lettera anonima potrebbe anche averla inviata lei.
> Il tradimento potrebbe essere una comunicazione a te, così come è un modo per scuoterti messaggiare davanti a te.


Lo escludo.
A livello 'inconscio' ( o 'pre riflessivo' come ama dire il mio terapeuta) potrebbe essere che il messaggiare con me vicino potesse corispondere ad una sua pulsione inconscia a farsi scoprire.
Ma escludo che sia stata lei ad inviarmi quella lettera, cosa per la quale ci vuole lucidità e notevole sangue freddo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo escludo.
> A livello 'inconscio' ( o 'pre riflessivo' come ama dire il mio terapeuta) potrebbe essere che il messaggiare con me vicino potesse corispondere ad una sua pulsione inconscia a farsi scoprire.
> Ma escludo che sia stata lei ad inviarmi quella lettera, cosa per la quale ci vuole lucidità e notevole sangue freddo.


L'impulso pre riflessivo può averla portata ad altre imprudenze, oltre il messaggiare.
Questo spiegherebbe anche la sua reazione che ti ha suscitato tanta rabbia di strattonarti, come ti aveva strattonato con i messaggi e con l'imprudenza.
Una persona che sente un allontanamento può non volerlo ammettere ma cercare di veder smentita la sua sensazione attuando comportamenti che attirino l'attenzione.
Proprio come fa vostro figlio che "rompe" se non gli prestate attenzione e se continui a non guardarlo è un crescendo finché, quando finalmente lo rimproveri, esprime la sua rabbia (per aver dovuto aspettare tanto) con un capriccio.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora la lettera anonima potrebbe anche averla inviata lei.
> Il tradimento potrebbe essere una comunicazione a te, così come è un modo per scuoterti messaggiare davanti a te.


Come ho già avuto modo di scrivere, per circoscrivere il più possibile l'ambito relativo all'autore della missiva, c'è da chiedersi secondo me CHI aveva INTERESSE a scriverla.
Forse 'lui', che da quello che mi ha detto la mia compagna voleva far saltare il nostro rapporto.
Forse la mia 'ex' , che il mio abbandono non lo aveva mai digerito.
E infatti la mia compagna mi ha confessato che, dopo che le avevo comunicato d'aver ricevuto quella lettera, aveva avuto il netto sospetto che fosse stato lui a scriverla, e che glielo aveva anche detto.
Lui, ovviamente, aveva negato d'essere stato  lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'impulso pre riflessivo può averla portata ad altre imprudenze, oltre il messaggiare.
> Questo spiegherebbe anche la sua reazione che ti ha suscitato tanta rabbia di strattonarti, come ti aveva strattonato con i messaggi e con l'imprudenza.
> Una persona che sente un allontanamento può non volerlo ammettere ma cercare di veder smentita la sua sensazione attuando comportamenti che attirino l'attenzione.
> Proprio come fa vostro figlio che "rompe" se non gli prestate attenzione e se continui a non guardarlo è un crescendo finché, quando finalmente lo rimproveri, esprime la sua rabbia (per aver dovuto aspettare tanto) con un capriccio.


Sicuramente.
Ma non fino al punto da scrivere una lettera nella quale ci si accusa (e poi me l'avrebbe detto, sono passati 5 mesi).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Ma non fino al punto da scrivere una lettera nella quale ci si accusa (e poi me l'avrebbe detto, sono passati 5 mesi).


Però io ti ho indicato la luna e tu stai vedendo se il dito era un indice o un pollice.


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*In sostanza*

e vissero tutti felici e co(r)ntenti. Ma il bimbo in tutto questo??


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Dicembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> e vissero tutti felici e co(r)ntenti. Ma il bimbo in tutto questo??


Il bimbo ha passato un brutto periodo anche lui, l'aria che si respirava in casa non era decisamente delle migliori.
Per fortuna, e lo dico ormai a due mesi di distanza dall'ultimo post, le acque si sono decisamente calmate.
Grazie a me, al mio terapeuta, e forse anche grazie a voi.
Mi convinco di averla perdonata, ma la rabbia è sempre lì, ho semplicemente imparato a veicolarla.
E' che purtroppo succede una cosa, ovvia se vogliamo, e cioè che si crea un inevitabile distacco.
Banalmente, le 'cose' non sono più come prima, l'innocenza di un amore bello è bella che andata.
Perchè era sicuramente un grande amore quello che aveva spinto entrambi, 9 anni fa, a lasciare i nostri ex coniugi e a metterci insieme.
Era un grande amore quello che ci ha regalato un figlio.
Ora non so cos'è rimasto, so solo che ogni volta che guardo mio figlio so che lui è la risposta.
Viceversa, non saremmo più insieme.
L'amore a volte non basta per farti rimanere, quello per un figlio si.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il bimbo ha passato un brutto periodo anche lui, l'aria che si respirava in casa non era decisamente delle migliori.
> Per fortuna, e lo dico ormai a due mesi di distanza dall'ultimo post, le acque si sono decisamente calmate.
> Grazie a me, al mio terapeuta, e forse anche grazie a voi.
> Mi convinco di averla perdonata, ma la rabbia è sempre lì, ho semplicemente imparato a veicolarla.
> ...


Si pensa a lui ora. Il poi si vedrà si vedrà cosa è rimasto e se basta a tirare avanti


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il bimbo ha passato un brutto periodo anche lui, l'aria che si respirava in casa non era decisamente delle migliori.
> Per fortuna, e lo dico ormai a due mesi di distanza dall'ultimo post, le acque si sono decisamente calmate.
> Grazie a me, al mio terapeuta, e forse anche grazie a voi.
> Mi convinco di averla perdonata, ma la rabbia è sempre lì, ho semplicemente imparato a veicolarla.
> ...


in bocca al lupo


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo


Grazie Vincent.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il bimbo ha passato un brutto periodo anche lui, l'aria che si respirava in casa non era decisamente delle migliori.
> Per fortuna, e lo dico ormai a due mesi di distanza dall'ultimo post, le acque si sono decisamente calmate.
> Grazie a me, al mio terapeuta, e forse anche grazie a voi.
> Mi convinco di averla perdonata, ma la rabbia è sempre lì, ho semplicemente imparato a veicolarla.
> ...


Bravo.


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il bimbo ha passato un brutto periodo anche lui, l'aria che si respirava in casa non era decisamente delle migliori.
> Per fortuna, e lo dico ormai a due mesi di distanza dall'ultimo post, le acque si sono decisamente calmate.
> Grazie a me, al mio terapeuta, e forse anche grazie a voi.
> Mi convinco di averla perdonata, ma la rabbia è sempre lì, ho semplicemente imparato a veicolarla.
> ...



Sì, è bella che andata e sono più che certa che non tornerà più, parlo in generale e per me.
THE END


----------

